#  - -  ?

## ALEX.4K

:
-    -   ( ,   )     - ?
   -  QRZ.RU:
www.qrz.ru/articles/detail.phtml?id=282
  . 73   :Exclamation:

----------


## zappa

!      ?  ! http://www.qslnet.de/member/dl2kq/ant/kniga/3785.htm
   ,     !   www.dessy.ru

----------


## RW3DKB

!
  ...
         0.1 ...      .... 
,     ,    ,           ...
      ,   ,              ..
     ,      (     )   3000     ,    - 20-30     ... 
  ...    ,     55-56,  ...    ,    -     ...   ,   - .?  ,         ,    (  )  ?         ...     ...  UR0GT,   ,    ...
    ,     ,       ... (     ,    ,        )..    ,             ,   ,         ...    -  ....      ?

----------


## RW3DKB

..
       -     ,      (     ,       )       ,     3   . .         RW3BB   RV3AE (  )
   ,     ... (  UA1ZH,       ...)
            ,              ..

----------


## RW1AJ

,      ,  .
 :  , 4-   16-  ,         .
:   TS-870   
  :   " "    Icom AH-3.
EH -   20-  ,   100 ,   80-  (  ),   .
   50       5 .
: , !       ,    "" -          ,         .
 UA9K,M,X,  UA0A,  4Z4,  UA3,4,6,  UT-US, SM3, DL, SP, OE, I, HA0  ..
     TVI,      50- ,           . TVI-    ,     QTH             .         ,    1,     .
:    . ,       ,   ,       ",   "    ,     ,     ,     .
PS.   ,        ,     .    ,   ,  ,         " ..."
73! RW1AJ/3

----------

"  ,     ...."

      "".
       ,   .
      - !   .

        ..          (  -   !).
  (  )    ,  -   ,       .
        ,    -  ,  ?
            ,    (-  ),   .

         ,.



http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/ind...8771&page=0#20

     .
,  ,    - ,  ,  .

   ,       .
- ,  .

----------


## RV3DSF

,     QSO  EH-  .      MAGNETIC LOOP,   . ,  EH   ..  .        ()  .    , -,    - , ,  -.      , ,    ,         ,          (  - 0,2 )  EH-         .        ,  EH-     -.           ,    ,  .

73!

----------


## md

(lex.4K).                    . (  !    ).  -   ,    1948 .       .            .         .     .    ,      .  73!

----------


## F4EQE

> *
> -    -   ( ,   )     - ?
> 
>   . 73  *


,   7 ,   , -.

----------


## Jordan

( )

----------


## F4EQE

[/quote]       - ?[/quote]

  ?    ,      1 -2  ,       .
       ,   .

    ,        ,    ?

----------


## Vadim

UA1ZH : "      ,  -   ." - , ,  -   ,  ,    -   "",   ,     ( )     ,    ! :-).         ,      !
   - ,  , "  "! :-) , -, ,     ,    ..     !        !          ? 
 : ", ,  ,       . " -    , ..        ...
", -   ?" -     !   ,        (  100 !) - "  !" -     -     ?       (,   .)?         ,               !
 , .

----------


## Vadim

DX_man : "  : http://home.earthlink.net/~calvinf15/_technical/ ?? "
   :       ,   -     ?
 ,          ,    !     " ",     ,   !
    (           )       . .           ? (,        !  -     -       !). 
      : "   -  ,  !    ?        !... :-)       ,     ,   ,       " 120 "... :-).

----------


## 001

HAM :
  -     ?    ? ?
  - ,  .
  -   ""?
  -    ,    ... 
http://dl2kq.de/psi/5-6.htm

----------


## DX_man

""  :




> .....     . .           ? (,    * * !


..  "",    ,    **  !!!!

Vadim, -,       :
*
        "",     ,                  !!??* 

,   ""     "",  ""       "",     .    E  H,   " " ...

˸    !!  :Crazy:

----------


## RV3DSF

,     , EH-  ,       .        .    ,  ,    .       .  ,   EH ,  EH  , . ,     , ,                  .  ,    ,       -134; -154; -76.

  , 1         -   2  25 , 2            , 0,1- 1,7 .

73! .

----------


## RV3DSF

! ,      ,          ()        . http://dl2kq.de./mmana/4-10.htm      . , ,            ,       . ,        .  ,        ,    ,       .     ,        ,    ,   .      ( ) .1     ( ) .2.   ,    ,      -.     ,      .         ,           ,    ,   .  ,      .          ,     ,    ,        .       ,      -     ,       .            . ,       , , ,     2.000       1.700      ,     . -   ,       ,      .    EH-   ,     ,       .    :Crazy:  

73!

----------


## ua5aa

!

:   ..  
                  ...   
                  ...  
                 ...........
                 ..............
                 -...  !

 :Super:

----------

.    !

----------


## RV3DSF

-   , ,   .




> . 
>     . 
>             (   .). 
>    ,         
>         100   .? 
> ..     .


 ,  100  ,    ,  ,  .     ,      .     ,   ,      ,    ,   .     .     , ( ),              .     ,         ,      ,    ,  .  ,     ,   . ,          ,             . ,      ()   ,  ,         .       .  ,   ,   ,   .     ,   ,   ,   . 
73! 




> .
>     .
> 
> (   )     ?
>         160 .
>   -   .
>   , ,  .


,      ,   "" (    ,  )   . ,        ,  ,  ,       ,      .    ,       .      ͻ   ? ,    .  ,         .             .  ,               ,      ..         ,        ,      .       ,   ,       ,     ,    .     ,        .       ͻ,       ,           ,           .      ,  ,       .   ,  ,  ,  ,          .              ,             .     ,        ,   .          . ,         ,   .        ,     . ,    ,       ,     :    ,             .       ,       . .. ,    ,           ,         .    ,          .      ,    . ,  ,   ,    ,  -         .      ( ),    ,  0,2  , ..   160    32 . .. 32     ,      -     ,  .    ,           .     . ..     ,     , ,  .    (  )     ,  ,   ,  ,   , ,   .      ,  ? ,       ,    ,   , ..    .         ,             .           ,   ,   ר. ,      ,       0,2    .     .    32 ,   ,     1%   ,    ,     50. ,     5-10  ,  3-5   .      . ,   ,     ( 32 )     ,  - . ,         ,          . ..        .    ,   . ,            .          ..     .   ,  .         , ,    .    ,      ,   .   ,  .   ,     .  ,       .      -  2,1          .  ,   ?        .      -,        .        160 ,      ,         20-30.  ,    ,    .       ,    ?

  , ,     ,   ,     .
73! .

P.S.       ,          .  ,      ,     ,   .

----------


## UT5DM

, - RV3DSF
 . .
 , 2 .
1.   , -, - -! - ,     5- . ,   , 
    , ,   ,  ,    ,          10-,  ,          ,   ...
 , ,   , ,   ,     ,    ,    ,  ,  .
     ! -,      RX,     ,   ""  40-!
   +-7,    "", ,   ,   7[!].

2.,       .  .,     ,        , ,   , -!,    ,  250,    , , 1.5(  , TRX,  3) 
\ , ,  -,  14...18     .

----------


## UT5DM

To UA1ZH
,  :Smile: ) ...

----------


## RV3DSF

*md*   .  ,            ,      .    ,           . ,       , ,      ,   ,     ,      ,        .         ,      ,   5  10  - .            ,     ,        .   ,   ,         ,  ,        .     MMANA-  ,    5   ,  6 .    ,   ,     .    600 .    ,           QSO  DX-      .
 73!

----------


## DMJ

,    !    ("  44-"):"   ".

 .    ,   ,     ().   ,  .      (  ,  )    ,   .

----------


## RV3DSF

*DMJ*


> .    ,   ,     ().   ,  .     (  ,  )   ,   .


      ,  -     . 
 , .       .     . ,      -134,    . ,     ,   ..                .        .              .         .         ,  ,    .     , ,   ,   .       ,         .   ,       . 1-      . 2-               . , , 3-  .

 ,     .  ,  ,      E  H,      ,     .      .  ,            -. 

   (I I I).  ,   ,    .   ,    ,   .       ,  -.    ,     .              .  ,    ,    ,  ,  ,     .       ,    .      . ,      ,      .      .    ,   NO COMMENT.   :Rolling Eyes:  

73!

----------


## UT5DM

To Nik
   I ,  U.

----------


## RV3DSF

.   Tadas-,      .  ,           3  .     ,      . ,         ,   ,      ,       .   DL2KQ,    0,16 ,     0,2-. ,  ,         .   ,       (   )   ,       .  ,            .  ,  ,  ,   ,    ,  ,   .    . ( ,   .  ,  ,     ,  .   ,    .)      ,       ,     ,      . (,       .  :Sad:  )  ,  ,   ,          .   , ,   .      ,          .   .   :Crazy:  ,       ,       ,       ,  3 .

73!

----------


## Nik

,  .

 , Nik

----------


## RV3DSF

*Vlad UR 4 III*


> .    .         .  ,          . .


 !              . --.      ,   . :-)   ,  .   .      ,       ,    ,       ,   .  ,      ,  . ,     ,   ,    ,  , , .      ,     , ,  ,  .    . ,    ,         .  ,  , ,   .     .    19-    ,    ,       ,  . *         ,         .*    ,         http://computer-museum.ru/connect/hvyside.htm ,         .

*Vlad UR 4 III* 


> ,        .


   ,  ,       .

*Vlad UR 4 III*


> ,      (


 , ,            .         ,   .    ,     , .

*Vlad UR 4 III* 


> -    ,      ,   ,        .     .


   ,        ,  . -,      .     , .     ,  ?       .  -.        .   :Crazy:     ,   .        ,   .     ,    .     ,   .     ,  ,    EH-.   ::buj::  

*Vlad UR 4 III* 


> . ..    ,     .


,              ,          ,     ,  ,     ,      .

   ,       .          ,       ,  ,      .   ! Eyecrazy 

73!

----------


## DX_man

> -       ,    ,   ""  ,   ..   -   -     ,    ,    -     ,    !


,   !!      ??  :Crazy:  

 "" :

*        "",     ,                  !!??*

----------


## RV3DSF

> -       ,    ,   ""  ,   ..   -   -     ,    ,    -     ,    !


     ,    . ,          ,    ,    .  ,     ,     ,  ,  , ,  .          ,   ,     - .       - ,  ,   .     .     ,   ,  ,  ,  .    ,   . !

73!

----------


## UR5CTE

.        .  , , .  :Very Happy:  
   -   ,    ,    ""       .

----------


## Mmbubo Mmbembu

> ""       .


 ...:)))

----------


## DX_man

> DX_MANu
>              ,      Ip,     stupid.      .


LEX !  ,  ,  IP   .   :Very Happy:  
   .
,    I'm watching you ! Don't to anything stupid.,  ,  -:
    !     !

,   - ,    -.   :Super:

----------


## RV3DSF

*Edifier*


> RV3DSF! ,  ,       ,   !     -  -     !


 Edifier!   ,       -  1988/90-,   18-!!!  .       ,        .       .  ,     ,  ,    .   .   ,    ,         . ,      ,      ,     .

*Edifier*


> -    -          ,     ""?


,    ,    90-   27 .     2-              RV3DTD (3D1015).  , EH-        . ,      ,    .   ,  EH-  ,   ,     , (  )    .         .

*UR5CTE*


> .        .  , , .


 ,     ,         ,  , ,    ,  ? ,  ,      ,            ,   ,   .       ,   ,          .   ,      , ,      3 ,          ( ),     .     .   ,      ,    ,       . , -    (    -  )    ,  EH-. , ,  ,     .    ,     . ,                  ..      . ,  ,    ,        ,     100%.   :Rolling Eyes:  

*UR5CTE*


> -   ,    ,    ""       .


, , ,    , ,     . ,     ,            ,      .    .

,  ,  ,     ,  .       4 .      ,    ,   () .   ,    , (   ,   )  .   ,   .        ,      .  ,    ,    ,       ,   .    ,           ,   ,      .  ,         , ,   .

         (E) ,   1/,   (H)  .    1 /.    -     .            E  H,  ,          . ,  1 * 0 = 0,   .

    .     ,            .      ,    1 /,            1 /.  -   1 * 1 = 1    .               1 /..   .

 .     1/,  .   -   1 * 0 = 0

 ,    ,     ,    1 /.          1 /.   -        1 * - 1 = 1 /..               .          . (   ,   λ.)  ban 

73!

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

UR5CTE
//      .//

   -  ,       .
     (  ),     ()       90 . ..     (     ),   (    ).   ,     ,     .    .      . 
  ,     , ( -)                ()   90 .          90    ( )  ,  180   , ..  ()  . (     ). -90    ,  . -180    .  .  . ,     ()       .          .

----------


## Amw

*Nik
       ...*

 .  ,  " ", " ",    : " ", "-"  .
,           .        -   "  "...    ?   -?       ,  -  - ?  ?

*RV3DSF
, ,  ,     .    ,     . ,                  ..      .*
      ...       ,       .

----------


## UR5CTE

.    .   ,  ,     ?
 ,     ( -  ),      , -   .
          .  , ,         :     160,   .
 .

----------

(   )       ...         :Exclamation:  

http://ehant.qrz.ru/   Don- Field- (G3XTT)     80  160 .,  -  - "  Bob- Henly (G3IHR),       EH       40m  20m  Arno Elettronica,   "RadCom"  2003.    Venus 80  Venus 160 ,    ,        ." -  . 

  ,         ??    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RV3DSF

*Vlad UR 4 III * 


> -  ,       .


  , http://www.lgrflab.ru/physbook/tom3/content.htm                   ,        ,   .  ,       ,    .      ,   . ,           , ,   .  ,   ,       ,    .   , E  H  ƨ   E = 377 * H.   377 (376,7)         .   ,     ,        ,     .         -  ,       E  H.          ,  ,      . ,      ,   ,  .

*Vlad UR 4 III*


> .  . ,    ()       .          .


,    ,    ,      ,   . ,  ,     .  ,   ,    ,      .    ,   ƨ  ,   ,    ,    ()  .  ,   ,   ,     .        ,   B  ,        .   EH-  .   , .     ,   ,      .  ,   ,       .     ,  ,    .     ,       ,     , ,       . ,    ?    . .. EH-  .          ,              . ,  ,    ,   ,   ,  ,   ,   -  .       , . ,  ,       . ..     ,     . ..    2-,         .     ,      .    ,     .    ,  , ,   .     , ,     ,      ,    .     .   ,     ,             . ,       ,       2.   ,  , , , -,                  ( ).     ,     ,    . ,  ,     ,   .  , (  ), ,     ,       . ,    ,        ,   .   ,       ,   ,  ,        ,  6,626 * 10   34   ,       .  , ,          (e  = m * v *v)     .   ,       .     ,    ,      , ,  ,    ,    ,   ,     ..          300000 /.   ,          .

73!

----------


## UA6LGO

.           ,    ,       .       -  , E = 377 * H,   .      ,   ,            - .     EH,      .

----------


## Nik

!   .   12        ,        .    (     )  , - ?       ,   .

,  ,   

-----------------------

  Nik

----------


## Amw

*RV3DSF
...  ,  Q    ...*
      ""    -   .
         ,             . 

*ua3asr
...            300000/. -  !*
    . *Vlad UR 4 III* "",      .
  ,      4000 .

http://forum.qrz.ru/showthread.php?s...4280#post64280



> *Amw*
> //   ?           100 ,   ?
>  ,  100, ,  50  25,  4000.  ... ?//
> 
> *Vlad UR 4 III*
>     100/4000.    ,    
> 
> *Amw*
> //    ,        50      2  (100/50),   ,     "   ",   ,      .//
> ...

----------


## ua5aa

?....    ??  :Exclamation:

----------


## RV3DSF

*Tadas* 


> ,       ???


  ,       . ,      UA6LGO,   ,                  .     ,     ,    ,       . -    .    .          0,6 .    ,  .     .       .        , ,   ..  100000       -   .

*ua3asr*


> ?....    ??


 ? ,   ,   EH,  ,   . ,  ,   . ,   ,  EH  ,  ,  ,      ,     .

*Amw*


> ""    -   . 
>          ,             .


 ,      ,     .         .   ,       ,       ,       ..  ,     .   ,   ,   ,  ,   . ,        :     Q    .   .  ,  ,   ,    .    .      ,        ,     .   ,   ,       . , ,  .

73!

----------


## RV3DSF

> ,       ?      .


      ? .

73!

----------


## R9LZ

> ?....    ??


.     .   ,           :Laughing:

----------


## RM6LW

!
    ,  
1.     "", "  ", " , "", " ",   !
2.   ,    
 ,   .

----------


## RV3DSF

,   ,  .    ,  , , "    ".         .  ,      ,      - ,    ,    .       .            http://www.rd3af.com     ,    ,    1000 ,  QSO .  , ,     :







,    
 QRP ,    
59   




    QRM

    "  ".

      ..  "  ".  ,  .   ,    ,  UR4III.          . ,   , ,  "  ",   ,    ,  , . 5/8  ,   .

73!

----------


## Nik

, ! 

 .          -   !   .   . 
---------------------------------
Nik

----------


## ua5aa

.... -         "" -  -....-    "" - !!

      ??

 -   ...     .

----------


## RV3DSF

> *RV3DSF* 5/8  ,   .
> 			
> 		
> 
> ! 5\8L- - !
> ,   5\8 (0,625)    (  )   3\4 (0,75)L.   0.25L  1\4L .  ,    1L  .


 !!! ,         " ".   :Rolling Eyes:         .      . 

73!

----------


## CADET

, !
 SPIN! (aka HZ)
      (  )  ,     .  ,     ,          .  ,         ,   ,   -    . !      ,          .      ?  .          ?     ? 
    ? 
73!
CADET aka UA4HLQ

----------


## Igor VE3KAO

> ? ?!
>     .  - -   YL ?             " "   " " :-)


  YL  : -  ,  ... :wink:

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> Spin   HZ    -   3- .     
> ---        .     "" . 
>     ,      
>    ?     ?


      Spin http://www.skif.biz/files/hz.rar

----------


## UX0LW

HZ      ,     ...
 ,  ,         .  :Smile: 


http://www.minuser.com/obzor.php?sub...at=2&cstart=12
 -  
http://www.faraday.ru/perendev100.html 

 ..

----------


## UU4JGI

!
!     ,    ?
      1 ,    200  .
  ham  1000 .
   ,   c -29  W3DZZ  DX.
 80-  ...(UA1ZFI),      .
 15         (   5)    ,     .
      160  80,    ""  74  34 (  ),      -34  85    ""  "".
     100 ,     .  :Crying or Very sad:  
  ,     ""...
 RK6AUY .    ,    .     YL .  ,  !
73!

----------


## UU4JGI

KWA_rtz
!
  ?
    ,      ...
          . Hi...
- ...     ...
        .
     .
     .
  .    .
  .      .
  20      72 .
-  25 .
  .
   ,    .
  .     1.1   .
  +1   .    2000 .
 -   ,   .
  .
  ,          .    ,     . .             .
 .     .   .         .
73!

----------


## Vadim

UA3QBL!

  (   )   :

http://www.ehant.narod.ru/exp_eh.htm

73! .

----------


## UR5ZEW

> ,     QSO  EH-  .      MAGNETIC LOOP,   . ,  EH   ..  .        ()  .    , -,    - , ,  -.      , ,    ,         ,          (  - 0,2 )  EH-         .        ,  EH-     -.           ,    ,  .
> 
> 73!




   100% ,      "  ".

----------


## UU4JGI

To RV3DSF
        .       .
    ,       .
              .    380   .   -      ,  .     14200   .
       .
     20    1,2     1,1   . -  FT-897.     ?
 , .
73!

----------


## ru9tr

" , " 
-    ,   5  ))) 
"    "   :Very Happy:  
    ....

----------


## (UR5VEB)

-.
       ,         ?         .           ,      .

----------


## vadim_d

> ...     .


   ,        :Very Happy:       ,               ,     .    -   2003 ,   "    " (       ),    MMANA  ,     .   http://eh-antenna.fromru.com/   ,           ,   e-mail EH_antenna@fromru.co  m ,     .       -  Adam N1GX,    ,      :Sad:

----------


## Vadim

> 4       -   ))). ,    .


   ,  ,       "  "   ( ).
,                !   :Crazy:  
         .
 ,       
 ..!   :Super:

----------


## ua1nan

,  5/8 .

    5/8    ?

----------


## RK1AT

> -


 .       25  EH   20-,   UA1ACO, .     ,   ,   ,     ,      ,      .   ,  ,      ,        !
,          ,   ,  !
,      ,      .
 UA1ACO ,            .

   UA1ACO

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> .


    ,     "  "      ?

  -,   .     QRZ.RU

----------


## uk8adi

-     - ,   -  ()...  ?

----------


## uu5jlw

..               ,-   10      .          .   ()   ,            600         75   600  ().

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,      ,  .





> ,


     ?

----------


## Georgij

> ?


     ...




> ,   ,   .  ,     ..


   ,       ,"     "    ....

----------


## Georgij

> 


    "",  ,   !   ,      !
73

----------


## ra3poy

,   ,             ,             , -              , qso            

*  11 ():*




> 2010  ( )      ""   ,  ,   , ,  ,   :     16--18  ( 12 ),   ~10--12  (   6 )  
>      ,  ,  , ,     ,   .        ,  ,   ,          .
>     ,  ,


          ,    120     ,

----------


## ra3poy

,          5     -         ,  -   ,

----------


## RO5D

> 16--18  ( 12 ),   ~10--12  (   6 )


    ?
        -.

----------


## 12701

3! , !     ...             ,      ?  ,     . ...     ,      ..           7 .     .     20 ,          ,    = 1.

----------


## 12701

> 20-  EH,  ,  .


  , !     ,        ..  14141    ..   .. :Razz:

----------


## RK1AT

14.141  RN6LKR/p     5.9+10 , US5FA  5.9, RK3QH  5.9   ,       ,      .           ,    .    ,       ,        .     .

----------

> RK1AT  14141    5-, 6-  .. ,   .   .       - 59!      !  , 73!


  -,   -96  !!!
,       .
       ,        2 .   5-9       .(       -!)          5   , -    ...  :Embarassed:  73!

----------


## 3

> 


 ,      :Smile:

----------


## RK1AT

5.9+10 RK3LXG      14.140.00 ( )

----------


## RK1AT

3 ,         ,        IC-775dx2   200

----------


## ES1BA

> *...*,*  RK1AT*,     EH-   ...


A   ,    28 "  "?

----------


## RK1AT

14.140   ,           .

----------


## F4EQE

RK1AT  14,140   58 ,    

PS:         .

----------


## DL6MSW

> RK1AT  14,140  58 ,


      RK1AT,       ,    ...
       ,  57   ,   QSB ,-    ...

----------


## RK1AT

> ?        
>   , ?


25 + 2 .   12  ,    , 28    .    25 .

----------


## RK1AT

> RK1AT  14,140   58 ,    
> 
> PS:         .


 ,   !        ,  QSO !
!

----------


## ra3poy

20           ,,         3        10     -

----------


## DL6MSW

to RA3POY:
     ,     ..,   ,-     , 
     ..,      ...

----------


## Zoer

2010      -330        -  .
    UA1ACO,      -,       .
   AA-330  ,        . 
 ,    -,      ,  -           .         -   ,    0.8-0.9   .
      ( 40  20 -   )      " "     -        :Crazy:

----------


## UA6BBX

> 14.140   ,           .


  ,              30  ( Hi! ).  200   25-...      20-.           .      (  18-   ).    2- .!  .

----------

> 40  80  100


   100 ! 
   100    " "   ...73!

----------


## rw4hfn

EH-  QRPP ,   ,    \  .

     ,   ,       ...  :Sad:

----------


## rw4hfn

...        ,   ...

----------


## RK1AT

> ,   .                  ,        .
>        ,     ,     !


      ,  .

----------


## LY1SD

> ...        ,   ...


           ,     ,      . -...  ::::  ::::  ::::

----------


## RK1AT

> .


 C  ,         . 

   ,           ,  , ,    ,    " " ,     ,    ,   , -         !  :Smile: 

.
     .   ,     EH       ,   ,   ,          ,       ,     ,     ,         .

*       ,      .*

P.S.
,     ,     



  ,       ,         http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post378257

          ,    .(  )   UA1ACO   .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


         ...    -     . :Razz: 




> 


     ,    ...

----------


## DL6MSW

> 


,- ...,(  ...)   .., ,   "",  ,     ""....
     ..., (   "",   ""    ()  ...)
         ,      ...?    ?
    ,      "" ,          ...
   ..,  ,   ,                
  ...,   ..,      ...  ,        .., (  )       ...

----------


## rw4hfn

,        ,   ... 

 ,  -,   .    .    .  :Smile:  

    - ,   .

----------


## uk8adi

> ...


?    -?       ,   ,   ...


> ,  , "" .


 - ?     ,           "..."?


> ,     .


     ,    15   ...,  ,  - !         , ( )       145...-!         ...to RK1AT -     !     .




> ... ,        .., (  )       ...


   ! !

----------


## ra6foo

> "",    "" .
>    ,        .


   ,  ,    .
     .      .
(, ,   )

----------


## VOVAN.59

RA6FOO, DL6MSW -    ,     ? ?  15          ?    ,  ,  ...      - ,  ""  ?     -      .          ""    ,          .  -  RK1AT "" ,          - .  -   ,         ,     . -        , ?   ,      ,    .    -  ,  ,  ,    -   .  -   .    ?    , -    -       .    .      "" ,   .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


,            ...
  -  ,   ...  ,      -   .

----------


## RK1AT

> ,            ...


           (   ),     ?  :Smile:  
      ?,      ,    !   :Smile:     ,        ,         ,           !  :  : 

-       ,  ,   ...........




> 


,       ,    ,          ,    . 

 ""  ,             ,            ,       .

----------


## ra3poy

> ,            ...
>   -  ,   ...  ,      -   .


        59+10  ,          40   ,        ,        ,             qso   , 15      15 ,    RK1AT                 

*  8 ():*




> (   ),     ?  
>       ?,      ,    !      ,        ,         ,           ! 
> 
> -       ,  ,   ...........



 -           ,       80    ,

----------


## ra3poy

[QUOTE=ra6foo;659337]  [/QUOTE

    ,

----------


## RK1AT

DX  EH  ZL2VF- 16778 , CW       .  

,         ,     !

----------


## UN8PA

> ,         ,   
>     "  30...40 "   400 .
>       100     .
>      ,  ... (  )


 http://ehant.narod.ru/links.htm     .
    N1GX    ,   eh_ant_test1_en.pdf, eh_ant_test2_en.pdf.  Adam    .
    :
"       ,      ** ,     ,        * , ,   ,   * ."

----------


## ra0sp

> Adam    .


        GP  14,  
        .   
 300.  2 **  2  127.    4  10 . .
    .

----------


## VOVAN.59

> ,     .


     ?  ""        ""     ,       ?  ,       ( 12-15 ,        ).             -.     .    ,        .

   ,       -  .  ,         (          )   ,    .  " "   -    .  -   .

----------


## uk8adi

> ""        ""


 ! : , - ( - /).   - ! :      (    !),     ,     (/ ).    /  10-15 ,         .    , - - ?      ,    ,     .        ,  -  "" , - ""  "".        ,   ,     (,)     ... ,  :   ,    .http://oko-planet.su/science/science...ya-nyuton.html_

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ?


        -   -  .  .     15-25  .  ,  ,      ... 
  -       ...
   ,  ,  40,  80... 
    ,     ...
 ,    ...        -...
      ,    ...

----------


## RK1AT

> 40       QSO


  ,     ,      40  ,     40-   (_  ,       )_ GP MFJ  .     80   XL-222,   .
   , IC-7000  -       ,    UA1ACO   ,    .



> 


-   ,    
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=132  3&p=659136&viewfull=  1#post659136




> RK1AT            .  ,    ,      ,         ? ,     .        .  ?      ?


 , ,   ,         20-,   .           ........

  - ,        ,   *"-- ?"*,          , *        ,     . 
*
* ,      *       .

----------


## RK1AT

> ,     ,    ,        .
>        .      ( 0,5   )  
>  0,005     2,2  (400 ).
> 
>    : ,         0,1 ,
>      ,       
>   .


,+100,        ,     ,        "".  ....  :Evil or Very Mad:  

   ,      ,        ,     ,       :Crazy:  

 ,    ,   , ,   ,       ,-  ,    ,       -  ,     , ,    ,   !   , ,       ,     ,          :Crazy: 

   ,     ,              VK  ZL,   ,   ,     ..............  ........

----------


## VOVAN.59

To: RK1AT
   ,  "   ,     ,                VK  ZL,   ,   ,      ..............  ........ 						" 

 ..    -   ?      .     ?  ?      .   .   - .   -  "  ".   - .       ?       ?    . ,  ,  . .

----------


## RK1AT

> ..    -   ?


  ,          ,           :Crazy:         -     .  :!:   :Razz:       ,        .





             , 

http://pskreporter.info/pskmapn.html...00&hideunrec=1          JT-65

http://wsprnet.org/olddb?mode=html&b...ter=&sort=date

----------


## rw3ar

.
  .        . 
 ,    - - -        .  ,  -  -   .    (,    )  ,  - . 
,   ,    .     (    )  " ",    (      )    .
    . 
  -  .
  - - , ,   .        ,            -      ,       .
            - -  ,    . 

   "" - "     ,   " -  .   ,          ,       -   ,   ...     -      " " (  -  /,  ),    (      ,   -  " ")?

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


,    ( ),      ,  ,   ,     . ?       ,  50%   2%       .      ,      ,             ,     .     ,     :Smile: .    -   ,     ,      .

----------


## RK1AT

> ""


,      ,  ,   , *    ,*      ,  EH      ,      . 
       ,      .

     " "    :Laughing:

----------


## RK1AT

*ra6foo*,

 ,   !  :Super:

----------


## DL6MSW



----------


## Georgij

> ""  .    ,   ...


   ,  ,! :Smile:

----------


## Georgij

> DX


  , 1976... VK,ZL,LU,W...UW3DI+2  x -13,+3.+  ! :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

> ,  ,!





> , 1976... VK,ZL,LU,W...UW3DI+2  x -13,+3.+  !


 ,       .   ,     - .
 ?

----------


## RK1AT

*UA1ACO*,
 ! -    ,        :Crazy:   - !  -   . -  ,    !  :Super:

----------


## EA8DIG

RA3POY,

   -    .   ,        .

      ? . 

,   - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVy3KHze350&feature=plcp -      /p.   ,        ,   4, : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeBCRIr1o40&feature=plcp ,  QSO.

 ,  ,      ?      ! 






> ?         
> 
>   -  40       QSO,    5             
> 
> *  5 ():*
> 
>     ,               ,         ,    3    
> 
> *  6 ():*
> ...

----------


## RK1AT

*m0edx*,

 ,      QSO,    EH.




> ?


 , -    ?  :Smile:        ,   ,   ,    !  :Crying or Very sad: 
http://ehant.qrz.ru/exp_eh.htm

----------


## RK1AT

> .


,   ,      ,              !!! 
   ,     .

     ,    ,   ,      -!   ,   -            , ,   ,      !  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## F4EQE

> RK1AT ,UA1ACO-   ,    ?


 ,         7  ,         ,      DL3GWW ,     ,              ,        ,         ,                  .

PS:            .    ,      . ,          1:9      ,      QSO ,         , CQ J28AG    QSO    UA4PFY  14   59/57

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,     - .


  -  ,    . :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> ( "  ").


      Yahoo,    .   PDF     ,     ,      .          DL7PE MicroVert,       ,     ,       .       ,       ,   ,  ,        .    ,   ,         :Sad: .

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,               ....


      ""    !

----------


## DF9VK

> , ....,   " "....


    ,   ,     ,      .    ,    .  :Smile:

----------


## RZ6FE

> 


 .      2006 : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...ll=1#post24061

----------


## RK1AT

> ,   " "...


   ,       :Smile:  


> ,     ,    ,        .
>        .      ( 0,5   )  
>  0,005     2,2  (400 ).
> 
>    : *,         0,1 ,
>      ,       
> *.


,        ,  ,        :Crazy:  ,  ,       "-" ,         ,    ,          :Crazy:                    QSO,  ,    +++.    ,    . 

*      ,           ,                        ,  ,    !!!*

        ,    ,            ""       ,         .

----------


## rw3ar

> ...     ...


         ,      -  -   ""     "  "    ( 15 )?
     .

            -  ,   . 

, "",       -        ,      ?    -   ,    - "",    ,        :Wink: 
       (  -   ,     "  "")?
       ,   "" ?     , .
,   ,    -      ,         .         "    ",    -   .

----------


## RK1AT

> ,   "" ? , ,                 :
> http://dl2kq.de/ant/kniga/3785.htm  ?


 !     ,     ,     ,        "".  :Laughing:  

    ,     , *    H,             ,*          ,     ,      ,      ,-  !  
,       : "  ,   "  ,   !

      - **      .



> -.


,      !  :Crazy:   ,  ,     ?   ,   6       ..   . _(,    _

----------


## RZ6FE

> "".


      -    .



> .


     ?



> H,           **


 ** (    ),      (   -   :Smile: ) :



> ** ,          ,





> 


 -   ! :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

> ,  ?


:
1 -  ,   7 , (  )      
     15       0,5 ,  .
(       )
2 -,     (   ) 
      (1.54 ),    (2.15 ).
3 -   ,       ,    .

   , ,     , 
         , , , 
  ,  ,      .
     : " ,    "

----------


## RK1AT

,    14.137 +- QRM,
  ,   , , ,     !!!   :Super:

----------


## RK1AT

*VOVAN.59*,

  ,   http://ehant.qrz.ru/exp_eh.htm

----------


## ra3poy

> ,  QSO   
>     UA1ACO, .     ,     .
> 
> http://ehant.qrz.ru/exp_eh.htm 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ehant.qrz.ru/


       ,          7,

----------


## ra6foo

> ,          7,


,     ,       .

----------


## ra3poy

> .


   ?        ,      -   -           




> ?        ,      -   -


,

----------

> ?        ,      -   -


,  ,   -    .
,    96    ,        - - (   ).
   ,   ...73!

----------


## RK1AT

14.140   QSO  UT5MM,   ,         !!!

----------


## ra6foo

.
    1      . 

       . 
     283  .
, ,     .
"     "     .
 ,  .       .

----------

> **,
> 
>     UA1ACO ,      5-,       1 ,     ,     !  http://ehant.qrz.ru/exp_eh3.htm


..   " "..,      .73!

----------


## DL6MSW

> - " "    .        .    ,  , ,  .
>    -  ,  ,      .      .    ( )       ,     80 ,      ...  -    - .
>       -  -  ,   (    ),    -   .
>   .    - .


+100
  ,     ..,   ,      ,  .., hi.
 5 ..,      ... 
,     - ,     , ""    5 ,-     , 
    ?     ...  
     ""       ,      ....   
    ""   ,       ,     ""  ,     ,             . 

       ""      ...

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## rw3ar

> RA6FOO,   ,      -?
> 
> 
>    ,!  http://www.w8ji.com/e-h_antenna.htm


    RA6FOO,  ,  ,  ,       -  ,  ,  .
    ,      ,      .    .

  -     ,   ,     ,            "     "   ,        .     -         .
       .  :Smile:

----------


## Georgij

> UA1ACO       ,           ,       ,


 ,    ...? ,    ,   ...http://www.antennex.com/preview/arch...5/ehuproof.pdf
      .   ,   ...



> ,    ,     .


    ...    ...   ...





			RU9CA:
		

    -   .
    .
   .

----------


## VOVAN.59

UA1ACO - .  ,     ,     ,           - "       ,     -,        ?"       ?    - "  ,      ".      -  ,   .     ,   ,       .      .    ,     ""  ,    ,     - ,       " ".

----------


## RA9SQO

,    "  ,   ..." .    ,           ,    !   ,       ,    .   ,   ,      ,      ! 
    ,     20,     ,    ... .       .         .    ( 20  ,     :::: ).        20.

----------


## ra6foo

,    ,    , 
 ,    ,   .

----------


## UA1CAK

RU9CA,   ! ,    .  , !     . . UA1CAK.

----------


## UA9OC

> ,         -!


 - -   ,     .
  .
      -     14100, -     -    100 -  100  .  - 30 ....   -  ....
  .

   "-" -      -  ,  - ...
  ,  " "    ,      .
  "-" -   -  - .

----------


## RN3GP

> "-" -     -  ,  - ...
>   ,  " "    ,      .
>   "-" -   -  - .


        5++.
 ! :!:

----------


## DF9VK

> - -   ,     .
>   .


 !         ( http://forum.qrz.ru/forum39.html ).  - !   !     ,      !  ::::      -.    ,    ! ( http://www.fr-radio.com/ )

----------


## RZ6FE

> ** .        .  ...


  !       .              !  ::::

----------


## DF9VK

> ,         UA1ACO.     ,    .


   !     ,   " " !      .       ,       (       ).

----------


## RK1AT

> - -   ,     .


C ,        ,  ""           ,   ,    , "  ,  EH ",        -    ,       ,    .

-  ,       .  
P.S.
        ,          QSO              -,     ,     ,        ,  ,      ,      ,     ! 

          ,  ,   QSO,   DX,      .

----------


## rw3ar

> ,        ?


 , ,          -,     "".
  ,            (  ),      - -   -  -.     .
   -     (  -   ),      .

,      ,  -   - ,   "".

    -  (   -   :Wink:  )   "" . 
,  ,   -  ,    (   )  ""  ,  .

  -    ()    () -  ,  -   -   .     ,  "   ",    ,  .
   ""  ""  -   ,       :Very Happy: 

      ,    (  ), , .

----------


## ra6foo

!!!   .

----------


## RZ6FE

> -     (  -   ),      .
> ,      ,  -   - ,   "".
>     -  (   -  )   "" .


    .     -      " ". UA9OC      .

*  6 ():*




> !!!   .


,  -  ?    , .     ,          -    -      .     ,    "" ...

----------


## rw3ar

,      -  -     -   (      ,   - ""     ).
 -   . .   .   ,     ,     ,          .
  -        ,    ,    ,   .   -   .

       -      .    -        .           .

----------


## RZ6FE

> -        .           .


    ,        (  )   ?     -:



> -        ,    ,    ,   .   -   .


    -   " ",  ,         ?   ,    .

----------


## rw3ar

> -   " ",  ,         ?   ,    .


  #329  ?
  .
    -    - .
  "  ". 
     ,    .   ,       ,       .

----------


## RK1AT

> ,       ,       .


 ,      ,      ,    ""  !!!       -  !
  ,           (1564-1642), : -     ! ()  ** ,   ** .
   ?

----------


## EA8DIG

,

   QSO   - http://www.youtube.com/user/m0edx?feature=guide

  .   SMS   +44 77 911 45 923, , ,   youtube.






> ,    14.137 +- QRM,
>   ,   , , ,     !!!

----------


## RK1AT

*m0edx*,
 ,   14.137   rw6adt
  14.140

----------


## vadim_d

> ,      -


     :    ,      ,     ,      .   ,       ,             20     .  ,           -     .



> 


,         ,      ,         -  ,     .




> ?


, Ted Hart     :Smile: .




> ,


,    ,     (  )       :Smile: .       ,         http://eh-antenna.fromru.com/meas_0.html ,              :Smile: .

*  6 ():*




> -    - .


   ,    ()       (  )     . LLoyd Butler        ,      :Smile: .           ,    ,  ,      :Smile: .

----------


## vadim_d

> .    ""     ,      -?


           -   ,     -   ,       .                 ,        .      -   ( ,   )   ,  Lloyd Butler VK5BR    http://users.tpg.com.au/users/ldbutler/ .    http://users.tpg.com.au/users/ldbutl...rtherTests.pdf  6-   ,    : 

Measurement with toroid coupled instrument (figure 1) right at antenna - 0.4 amp (common mode)

      ,     ,           :Smile: .

   11-   :

Much as I did with my own VK5BR-X2/X3 short antennas operating in an unbalanced mode, I have
eventually reached the conclusion that the successful performance of the EH antenna is more to do
with its unbalance causing an extension of effective antenna length down part of the feeder than due
to the controversial crossed field theory.

*  6 ():*




> "",    ...


 - ,  - .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,            (  ),      - -   -  -.     .


       UA1ACO      .       (  ).     ,    ,    .
. -   .       ().   ( )   .             90 .   ,    .
 ,    ,     ?

----------


## DF9VK

> -.


      ?   !

----------


## RK1AT

RD0CA      14.135       .   ,     .............
   , 0-     .     3,  ......

----------


## DF9VK

> *   , * ,   .


, *   , * ,        (   ).
                  .   .          .     .   ?  -             ,
         .              0,95.                .      .  ,     .
    : "-,  ,  ?"

----------


## RK1AT

R7AS  5.9+20  d  ,      ,   ......... :Super:

----------


## DF9VK

> , ,     http://ehant.qrz.ru/exp_eh40.htm


     .            10      ,       ,     .     !

----------


## DL6MSW

> ""      -?


   ..,     ?

----------


## RK1AT

0-  c UA0QQQ, UA0JBL, SSB.  (  5 ),     ,     ! 
UR9IT      5.9+25,   ,     .

----------


## ua6agw

> , ,          -,     "".
>   ,            (  ),      - -   -  -.     .
>    -     (  -   ),      .
> 
> ,      ,  -   - ,   "".
> 
>     -  (   -   )   "" . 
> ,  ,   -  ,    (   )  ""  ,  .
> 
> ...


 !          .
    :

"    
 ,  
  (*
   )  . 
   1  2,  
   ( *
),   , 
   *
  . *
    ( 
- )    

  : 
 = (1 + 2)  (HI + 2) = 
= 1  HI + 2  2 + El x H2 + 
+ 2  HI. 
     *

   , 


  .     
  (Crossed Fields), *
    CFA 

 .    
1    ( -
)  2,   
1  2    *
.     . 4 
,    1  2 -
    ,  
  ,  2  HI  
   ,  *
, . .  . 
,   *

,   *
   1  2, 
,     
 ,     *
."
. .  "  5 - 2007"

,   .

 73!

----------


## rv3daf

> 


  !!!!   ,   ,         ...

----------


## ua6agw

> UA1ACO      .       (  ).     ,    ,    .
> . -   .       ().   ( )   .             90 .   ,    .
>  ,    ,     ?


,  !
  :
"   1    ( )  2,   1  2    ." ​     ,  90 .
    . ,   (    )  .        .     ...
 73!

----------


## ua6agw

> *  7 ():*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>        ,     CFA


    ?     CFA ? 
   ,   ,    ,    ,       .

----------


## RZ6FE

> .


      !

----------


## RZ6FE

> CFA ?


 http://smolradio.ru/blog/antenny_ua6agw/2011-06-23-225 .   CFA      .
,     CFA  ,      MMANA        .

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,  ,    ,    ,       .


     CFA: http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post571440    ,  CFA ...

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,      .


http://qrx.narod.ru/anten/st_na.htm - 2003 !       ...

----------


## rv3daf

> 


 EH-            Microwave Office,   MMNA,     NEC-,    "  " .  ( )   Microwave Office     ,    .  , UA1ACO          :    ,   ,    ,     .  .....

----------


## ua6agw

> http://smolradio.ru/blog/antenny_ua6agw/2011-06-23-225 .   CFA      .
> ,     CFA  ,      MMANA        .


    .    .   (  )      CFA.   ,    ,         ,         .      .   (       ),      .   -      ,      .  ?
   ,   -     .
 ,      .  ? ,   .       ,                .

 ,        ,   .      QRZ RU        . ,        (  ).      .
     ,    .
    . 
,       ,      .
 73!

----------


## ua6agw

> ?


 367

----------


## RK1AT

> EH-            Microwave Office, * MMNA,     NEC-,    " * " .


          "- ",      :-,  !  :Crazy: 

                      ,*  ,* *      ,        ,  ,     * ,     ,    ,   ! 

        . 

 ,    "EH--?"

    ,         ,   , ""      ,       .

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,      .


       !  ,    :
http://qrx.narod.ru/anten/st_na.htm    :


"  CFA-      , ,         ,      .        CFA-     [5],  " "       (  ) . 
      - (EH, Super-C)         .        ,      CFA-    .  [6]     ,    , ,  ,       .  ,            (, " "   ""     , ,  ).      , ,   ,   .     ,   "",    ,  " "   " "."

----------


## RK1AT

> :        ?


,             ,     ,        .  !  

             ,   .           .     QSO    ,    c ,      ,      ............  ..  :Razz:  




> ,


,            .   . 

   , ,  ,      ,   , ,     TX ,  ,  ,       ,      ,      .

----------


## ra6foo

> -    . 
>   E/H    ,    ,     .


       ,         ,     .

----------


## ua6agw

> !  ,    :
> http://qrx.narod.ru/anten/st_na.htm    :


,   ?
     .      , ,    .
   .        ,      .
,      : "     !!!"

----------


## ua6agw

> ,         ,     .


 ,    ,  -

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,    ,    ,  ,          ,   ,  ,   , 



> ,


    ,   ,  ,     50  (250-500 ),         ,         1-2 .



> .   .


  :Smile: .        ,      .               - -  ,      :Smile: 




> ,   UA1ACO


  ()      ,      .       ,         ,      Yahoo ,        UA1ACO  :Smile: .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,      ,      (   ),        .     ,      2%   -   (  )      .

*  5 ():*




> ,       .


    ,     ,          VNA      -      (     VNA)      :Smile: .      ,          .   ,       ,     ,       http://eh-antenna.fromru.com/meas_0.html  :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> 50


     .      :Smile:

----------


## LY1SD

> ,     50  (250-500 ),         ,         1-2 .


    ,  ,        30.   14 30  Xl=2640 .  , . -  ( , hi!) ,   20-  -      .

----------


## RK1AT

> (  )      .


   ,          


> , ,  
> ,      ,   , 
> ,     TX ,  
> ,  ,       ,  
>     ,      
> .


,         ,      .&nbsp; - !



> ,     ,          VNA      -


,             , -    ! !  .

----------


## rw3ar

> 4       -  2%  80,   -  7%,          -     (7/2)^4=150  (22)  ,    .         ? 
> .


, , .      -  4    ,       .  ,           -  -  , .
  ,     ,    ""      .
      ,   80-            ,          .
 ? ",     "()

 ,  -       -     -,  -        - ,     , ,     ,         .   "-"    ,   , .

----------


## ra6foo

> .


     (. ),       .
    50 . ""          
    . ,       ,    .
  .   .
to RK1AT:           2...3     80  ,
    ,  .    ,  .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


      -       ,   +     :Smile: .      (  )    ,      .  7%   -     .



> 


VK5BR    -,        ,     . ,      ,     .




> (. )


     ,       -     .

----------


## ra6foo

> , 
>       -     .


   ,  ,  .     . 
   -       . 
 -      ,    ,     .
  "",         . 
    ,     .     .

----------


## DF9VK

,    ,           ""   5. , ,      .  -  2-3      HS-1800.
    ,   .  :Smile:

----------


## DF9VK

> ,     . ** ?


  !!!!

----------


## RK1AT

> ,  -    ,


,       , (   2  -   )           ,     !
       -  UA1ACO,    !                     ,          .             .          


> ,     ,      ""        .
>        ,   80-                ,            .
>   ? ",     "()





> , ,    ,        " "  80-        ....  ... ( -  -         -     ...)


    ,           .   ,      . 

 :: 



> ?      5    ,      .
>   ,     .
> ( 20 .   ,     )    ?


,         "" ,          . :Smile: 


.

----------


## RK1AT

QSO c RX6LPV 5.9+10

----------


## RK1AT

> ,      -  ""?


   ,      !    " ",     ""   .
    "" ,    ,        ,      :Crazy:    . 
     .

----------


## UA9OC

> -,     ,    ,  .


-     .
*vadim_d*           . 
     -     .

----------


## RK1AT

:: 


> ,


     3        3 .
*  ,        ,* *  ,   ,*        -          ,        ,   ,     !        .
,   ,      ! 
 ,   !     ,    !

----------


## Georgij

> ,      !    " ",     ""   .


   , ... ...        ...
   ,   ,  ...





			UN7RX:
		

			   -   .

----------


## ra6foo

,      ,        ,    .

----------


## ra6foo

,        "".

----------


## ra6foo

,     .
    ,        .

P. S.  ,       :



> ?               ..        3000 ,      100            1550.                         3  .            ,                             ..

----------


## RV9CGZ

,            ..                    ? :Smile: 

*  7 ():*




> ..,     QSO   ,   - .
>        ,    ""    ...


           20       ,         ""    ,       ..            ..  ..     20   ,            RK1AT,           3000?          ,    ..             ""   .             ?.. :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

> MMANA!      (  ),   ,      (  ,  MMANA,  MMANA    ,  ),      - 40 !


,  ,   -         .
  -  MMANA  .    .
  -      (   ),    
,  ,       .  
   -   ,      . 

,       ,     .

----------


## ra6foo

,   ... ,        ,      . 
   R.  R  ?    ,  ,   ,
     () R   .      . ,  
       .  ,      R .  40 .
    - .   .    :



> R    !73!  UA1ACO


 ,           
   . ,   .

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> "Ansoft V2.2" -     !     "HFSS" ... .   UA1ACO


        Ansoft.
    14   40 - j842 .         .          .
 -    1 : 2.3. 
        EH?

----------


## RA1CF

20     5      7 -      ,     2 -.     .     , - RA1CF

----------

> 20     5


          7O6T,   RK1AT,  UA1ACO,  RA1CF   .     ,    ,  7      RD3BS       http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-28.htm    100     DXa.     DX   ,       .    RA1CF.              .

----------


## vadim_d

> -  " "


,       -        .          ,   :      ,         :Smile: .

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,        -  " ".


        ,  -  " "?      (     ) -    ? - , ,         -        .     .

----------


## RZ6FE

> -  MMANA  .    .


    ,           ( :Smile: )    -.            .

----------


## rw6hkf

> ,        ,   .      QRZ RU        . ,        (  ).      .


      ? 

**   - . 

  ,    : http://vak.ed.gov.ru/ru/about/position/

         .

----------


## ua6agw

> ? 
> 
> **   - . 
> 
>   ,    : http://vak.ed.gov.ru/ru/about/position/
> 
>          .



...
5.   :.......
)     ;

----------


## rw6hkf

> ...
>  5.   :.......
> )     ;


     ,    . 

 ,     ,    .

----------


## rw6hkf

> ...<br>
>  5.   :.......<br>
> )     ;


     ,    . 

 ,     ,    .




> ,   Mike,   .


 :      ,     .   ,  .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,           ()    -.            .


  - ,       .
   ,      .
  (  )       
 ,   MMANA       -   . 
 ,     MMANA.      .
       ... (  )

 ,    , .

----------


## UA1ACO

> *vadim_d
> * - http://ehant.qrz.ru/exp_eh37.htm    - http://forum.qrz.ru/thread22310-113.html
>      ()   "    ".     ,  ,     ,  R  ( )  40    100 ,  27  -  20 !
> -        ...


,  !

   (   "" ),      R (  ),            ?    **  ! ? ...

TO RA6FOO:
,           (   )    ,     (   )   .              ( ,  ,  WEBSDR  ..),   ,      .
   ,        R. ,   .

.  ,  UA1ACO

----------


## UA1ACO

,  - ,          !.       (    ).    RU9CA     - .
   UA1ACO

----------


## ra6foo

> ,    ,   .


   R  100  40 .       ,     ,
      .         .   
 ,   ,    (  , ),      .
   ?

----------


## ra6foo

,      ? 
   ,  .  .

----------


## UA1ACO

,  .

To RA6FOO:

"   -   ,      ."
   ""  :Smile:     "  " (),   - ...

,  ,     :
http://ehant.qrz.ru/i22010.djvu  -     
http://ehant.qrz.ru/antenny_9_2011.pdf  -     
http://ehant.qrz.ru/i12011.pdf   -   
http://ehant.qrz.ru/i32011.pdf   -   R. (    )

 ,    :
http://ehant.qrz.ru/st.htm

      ""    http://ehant.narod.ru/ ...

.
 ,  UA1ACO

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,     MMANA.


 -  .    (. .  http://ehant.qrz.ru/antenny_9_2011.pdf)   MMANA ?   ?

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


,    .    , ,    ,             .         ( )   ()   ( ).       ,      ( ),          ( ),     (20-30)  .




> ?


 ,      -   ,    :Smile: .




> (. .  http://ehant.qrz.ru/antenny_9_2011.pdf)   MMANA ?


  ,       .         ,         :Smile: .

----------


## DF9VK

> ,   ... ,        ,      .


    ""     "   " :



> .  (  #419):" -  2-3      HS-1800."  HS-1800   2    ,   - HS-1800          .


   "" ?   ,   ?    (  )  "". 



> ...              ,      .


, !   ,     !           ,    ,  .   ? 



> "Ansoft V2.2"   .


        !     ,      ( http://forum.qrz.ru/post509462-2327.html )         .         20  5     ?     !    ,   .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,      -   ,   .


  .   ,    R     10 ,   180. 
                   .

----------


## vadim_d

> http://ehant.qrz.ru/antenny_9_2011.pdf  -


   6 (66  )        1.22,          . ,        :Smile: .




> 


      ,         .          ?    :Smile: .




> R     10 ,   180.


  -          :Smile: .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,             .   -     ,    ,  ""     1.5 .     :(.


   ,  ,          .
   ,    R . 40...100 . (, ,     )
  ,         ,    ,      .
      . 
    .
------------------------------------------



> -         .


 .     ,   -  . .

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,       .         ,        .


, , ,  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post661146  .



> ,    .    , ,    , **         .


       -...            - ,  ,    . * ,  ?*

----------


## vadim_d

> .


              -    :Smile: .




> ,         ,    ,      .
>       .


    .          ,   ,           .  ,        ,    .

----------


## rw6hkf

> ,      -  .


  :Smile:    ,         ,          ,    ?  :Laughing:

----------


## ra6foo

> ,         ,          ,    ?


     ?      ?
(  ,    )

----------


## rw6hkf

> ?      ?
> (  ,    )


    ""   ,       RW3AR,     ,   .

    " . "   ,   ,     ,     :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> ,    ...


       ,           -     ,       .     ,   ,         -     ,     :Smile: .



> ,


     10  ,   .   L+T   :              ,   -  . ,  .



> ,    ,     "miniVNA PRO BT" -


   -    ?         ,    ,         ,      .

----------


## rw3ar

> ,         ,          ,    ?


 - .
      -  "  -"?         " " .   :Super: 
      "".

 - ,     ,   ...  ? ,... ...   -      ,   .

  ,  -      - .     -  ,       .    (Ƹ    -    ...).
            /  -.   -    ,      ,         :Wink:         -,       ,       ,    .
      " "   ,  -   ,         ,     .      -,  -   -   " -" ,    " ",      .   -   .

  "" -    .  ""   -  ,    ,      ,  ""   ...

 ,    -       ""  "" ,      50- ...     ,   ,  -     ,    ,      "" (  -  )    .

----------


## ra6foo

,      .

----------


## ra6foo

. 
     .

----------


## rw3ar

> .  ,     ,     .  ,    ,            ,    .


 ""?  " "?    ?  ""       ,    ,        /   .
" "  ,     ,       ,    -. , ,       . 
  ,   " "    - ?      ()   -? 
    -  .     .      .

----------


## ra6foo

> 20 ,   .


   ,   ( ,   )    .
   ,        20    ?
 ,   2 .

----------


## UA9OC

> -  ,      .     ,          .


,         ,      ,    .
       . 
     GP -  ,       ,  "",   ,   "" 37 , .          90  -  ,   37...

----------


## UU4JGI

-.
       ,      .
       :         .    ""    ,   -     .
          -.
           -...,     .
 73!   !          :Razz: !

----------


## UA1ACO

,    ( )    (  ), :

    VK5BR,      "vadim_d",       (     ,          ),         (  )        .    :
http://ehant.qrz.ru/vk5.htm
  , :
"     - -   .
    ,      ,   ,       . *   ,         -,      ,      .*"

        ...

  ,     (   )       ! ...

   ! 73!
 UA1ACO

----------


## vadim_d

> .


  ,   :

http://f5ad.free.fr/Liens_coupes_ANT...nna_test_1.pdf





> "  "    .


,   : http://eh-antenna.fromru.com/meas_0.html





> 


     ,      (.6)   (.11):

http://users.tpg.com.au/users/ldbutl...rtherTests.pdf

   "Conclusions",  :

"Much as I did with my own VK5BR-X2/X3 short antennas operating in an unbalanced mode, I have
eventually reached the conclusion that the successful performance of the EH antenna is more to do
with its unbalance causing an extension of effective antenna length down part of the feeder than due
to the controversial crossed field theory."

     ?  :Smile: 




> 80- " "


         80  -   -  ?  :Smile: .




> 


,     :Smile: 



> 


    ,     http://eh-antenna.fromru.com/meas_0.html




> "  "    .    .


     -        :Smile: .

----------


## vadim_d

> Spin


,    .      -  ?            -   ,   :Smile: .

----------


## Alex_L

!                     . ,   .... .                   .  *Vlad UR 4 III*      351    _       UA1ACO      .       (  ). _               .             . 
  ,     ,         .     -      (,       :Razz: ).                        .

----------


## vadim_d

> .                . ,          ?


      ,      :Smile: .



> ?


         ( ,  ""   )

----------

> .........             .


, "    ",  -,  ..
,    ,   QSO  ??? 
  "   -",  .
, ,   - ???  ?   
...      ,    .!! 
 ....73!

----------


## rw6hkf

> ,  -      - .     -  ,       .    (Ƹ    -    ...).


 ,   -    . 

  ,       ,   dBd.

----------


## rw6hkf

> -


.   :Smile: 

   -,          :Smile: 

  -  :Smile:

----------


## DF9VK

"  "  ?       .

----------


## vadim_d

> -     .     -  .


        - http://eh-antenna.fromru.com/theory3.html .  DL7PE MicroVert,      ,  ,   ,        50  ( ).       -        -   .      MMANA.

*  11 ():*




> ""      .


  CB      -  ,  ,      80-          - , ,      DX  .          (,  ,  ) - -    .     "" -       ,        ,      .

*  6 ():*




> -     .     -  .


   -   ,             ,          .

----------


## UA9OC

> ,  9-,    25 ,    2    16  ,   .


   - ?      ...:-)

----------


## UA4HJI

!
   ,  3 !  :  : 
  - ,    http://forum.qrz.ru/forum39.html.
  ,  *vadim_d* . 
,   "" ,      .       ,     ""   :Smile:   - . ,   ,   "" -            ""  .

,     ,   .   ,        2000-     -, ..        2-3    .
     -       ,       .  ,    ,   ,   , ,  5    ,       .
  , -      1-2,      ,              .
      ! ?   ... QRZ  ,           ,    -   . ,  -  ,   ,      (   ),  - ,   !   ,        ,   ,       .     !

           -. 
 -  ,    ,      ,   -: 
1 - ,    !
2 - ,     ,      .  -   -!
3 - ,    . 2   , ..        - , ,  .

     ,            (,    -        ;           -   ?  ,    .         ,   ,     -          ).

 ,   ,        *Vlad UR 4 III*,  ,   -      ,           - (   ,   !).     , , -  , ,    .    -   -     ( . 3),  -   -    , , -     (    ).

   Lloyd Butler, VK5BR -   !  :Shocked:      HAM ! , UA1ACO   ,  Lloyd Butler       ,       Lloyd Butler,   , VK5BR       ,      ,          ,       ,   , UA1ACO  .

  .       - . ,   ,   ,            (     UA1ACO).       ,    -.  ,  ,   ,     ,     ,           --.
,  ,       ,  CFA  ?       -    . ,          ,   ,    ,    - , , -,  -      (    :Rolling Eyes: );         ,      ,   ()        , ,  -,            .
*
To* *rw3ar*, ,   ,    #526,      , UA1ACO,     .  :Smile: 

      ,    !  UA1ACO (      :Razz: ).

P.S. TKS , RK1AT   .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> Vlad UR 4 III 
>    -     . *    - * .


!       .     .     .

*rw3ar* -   1,  - 50 .   (. . 171)  300 . ,         .          .   1   ,    4,5 .   0,08    .       100   I^2 = 100/300,  I = 0,58 .    1,16.        1,16*sin4,5 = 0,09 .
      " ".
   30 ( UA1ACO)     0,09*√30 = *0,5* .
  ,    :  ()    .      *UA4HJI
*!

----------


## ra6foo

. 100   1 .
C ,  10 .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post659377

----------


## rw4hfn

\         ...          ...

----------


## DF9VK

> ?


      ?     !

----------


## RK1AT

> "".   - !"


   50 ,     ,       .   ,         ,       .      QSO        ,       .
        ,        .  :Super:       0 , RA0JBL,  ,             ,    ,     ,     ,               QSO.



> ,        ""     ,   ."


        ,     !

----------


## RK1AT

> 20-,  15   -      QSO.


  -  ,   15  ( CW  )  SSB        ,           !          , ,          ,    " "  . - ! 



> ,


  ,    -  ,     ,         -     ,         QSO, ,      ?  :Crazy:           ,    ,                   :Crazy:  ,                             ,         QSO   ,   EH  ,     !

    !    ? !

----------

> ,    . 20-,  15   -      QSO.


 ,c,  -"     QSO".    , ...(  ? !)
,   "0" , -,  20, ...
-,   ,  
      .(    ).
  -!

----------


## UA9OC

> ,     !


 ,       70  ,     .
 -   UK3ABO -    .   3     ,   5.     18   ,   - -       -      50 ....
     -   ..
  c N1GS.   - --...

----------


## IGOR1958

> -** ,       .


 ? :!:

----------


## IGOR1958

> (  ),   .   - .


       -     ,        . :Rolling Eyes:   , ,  ,     :Shocked:  :Shocked:  
          - *  ,*  ::::   ,           ,  . .    (     )       .   ,       :::: ,       :Wink:

----------


## DF9VK

RK1AT
 ,    !   ...    !    "".
  .           100 .
      !       . 
     -   !  !?          . !

----------


## ra6foo

20   ? 
    ,      100   2000?
   ,   ,       , 
,  . . ,        .
     2 ,   , 
  ,   ,   , 
   .

----------


## Gustavo

""  ,    ,   ?      ,    ,   "".

----------


## UN7RX

-     .  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## UA9OC

> ,


      ,  -       ,     20    ,  ,        ...
       -  .  ,  ,   -   -    .    ""...  .      .    ,  .

----------

,  !... :-)

 .   80- DJ2NN     . , ,  ,  -    .       DX    14  28 .           3  20 .         -  4-    S...

----------

> , !  DJ2NN!   ,          ...   ,  ?      ?


   (  ,     CQ-DL)   RadCom, 1985,  4, . 274-275.   - ""  1986 , . 29-31.

    -    "",   .       -   ,   -     .

----------


## ra6foo

?     ,
            .

p.s. 1986  -  .    NEC   5

----------


## HAZ

> ?...    NEC   5


-   ,       (, ,  NEC  MMANA   ),   ,     DX...     ,    . -    ON4UN,   . 
,   .

----------


## RK1AT

> .


    !  :Super:   :!:   :!:   :!:

----------

> -   ,       (, ,  NEC  MMANA   ),   ,     DX...     ,    . -    ON4UN,   . 
> ,   .


     -     ...      -  !

----------


## ra6foo

> ,  ,   ?    "", ""....


    ,     -  .

        .
   .  ,      .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,          ,      ,


     ,   "",    ?

----------


## DF9VK

> .
>    .  ,      .


"  ,   "  :Super:  :!:  :!:  :!: 
, ,  ,  : http://dl2kq.de/ant/kniga/368.htm
  ,  ,     1/4    1/2.

----------


## DF9VK

> ,      .


  !      "".

----------


## vadim_d

> ???


    .     I1  I2,   (I1-I2),   (I1+I2)/2.            ,       ,        .  ()   ,  ,       . ,   ,   .




> ( UR0GT  )


     -        (    -  -),      .      :Sad: .

----------

> ,       . ,   ,   .


   ??

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> ???      
>          ,
> ,        :
> 
> 
> . .   .


-,       .  :
  ,  .
  ,  .

  !

----------


## DF9VK

: http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/fr-ra...og20110521.pdf
   ,      !!!

----------


## RK1AT

> 


,       - -.

   1  ,  , ,       ,    , -  ,      .

   ,  ,  ?

   .

----------


## HAZ

> ? ... - EH  -


      -    ?      -  ,       " ",     .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,       " "


    ,      :Smile: 



> 1...2


     ?       ? ,   :Smile: ,               :Smile: .




> ??


 - -  , L+L,     ,

----------


## ra6foo

. "...   ..." 
     ,    .
       .

----------


## vadim_d

> -            , ...


     ,     ,    -       ,      .  ,    :Smile: .         N1GX,        - ,  N1GX   (screwed).            :Smile: .

,  L+L  VK5BR  ,   LC     ,       ,    .

----------


## RK1AT

> N1GX,        - ,  N1GX   (screwed)


 II II.(c)

  ,      "" ,              ,      ,      '   ,       ""  ,      ,    .

----------


## ra6foo

> , ,


     ,    
   ,   ?

----------


## DF9VK

, ,   .      ,      ,      -   .      .     ,        .

----------

> ,  L+L  VK5BR  ,   LC     ,       ,    .


        ? 
 .

----------


## ua4wi

> ra6foo 
> 
>    ,   ?
> 
>            -       .         ,              (   ) .        ,       .      (),                  ,    .      -  ,  ,   ,   .       , , ,         -    . ,    :    ,        .   ?


... .
... , RA6FOO,   

...    ,   -  ,       -     
...  

...    -     .
... ,   ,     ,      ,      ,  ,       
...      .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


-,   ,     :Smile: .



> ...    ,   -  ,       -     
> ...


  :Smile: .



> -


,     



> ,   ,     ,


   :    " "    " "     .



> 


  ,             :Sad: .

----------


## DF9VK

,      .         .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  :Smile: 



> ,     ,    ,


   ""  :Smile: .



> ,


-,  .     -  50 ,         ,  .        :Smile:

----------


## DF9VK

,        ..  ( UA3TZ)(  !)  :  http://zinvit.com/aef.shtml

----------


## UU4JGI

.   15    .       32 .      50 .   50   30 . :   3  +   1 .
73!

----------


## ua4wi

> ,      ..  ( UA3TZ)(  !)


...,              
...        

...          
...    ,         :Smile: )
...     .

----------


## UU4JGI

?
          -.      .    ,          :          .  ,   ...
             -. 
  -  ...
73!

----------


## vadim_d

> 


 ,        . ,  ,       ,      ,      (     ),     .         ( ).    ,       ?  :Smile: 




> ,      .      ?


,       :Smile: .

----------


## vadim_d

> . ..


, ,   :Smile: 




> ,   ,   :  -  ,   "" ,  -   .


,        :Super: 



> :     ,        .


  :Sad: 




> -


        ,

----------


## vadim_d

> -


  -      E1*H2      ,       :Smile:

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> ... 
>   ! ,    .
>     1...2         
>          .
>     ,      ?.


   !      !  ,    ,    ,           .  !

----------


## vadim_d

> ,      .      ?


      ,  ,       (      ).       .

----------


## RK1AT

> ,       ?


 ,          :Crazy: 

     80

----------


## Relayer

> 80


6 ...     ?      ?

----------


## ra6foo

> !      !  ,    ,    ,           .  !


  ,     ? 
  ,   .

----------


## Relayer

> !    http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/fr-ra...og20110521.pdf


      .       -   ? ..    30 -  ?     3 -  ?     ... 10 ?   -     6   80      .       ))
  -      .          http://dl2kq.de/ant/kniga/3783.htm ?     ML?

----------


## DF9VK

> ,           (. 17)   ,     ,    .    ** ,


     ,       ,   
 (  :Super:  ).   ,     -  " ".  144  " ".    QRPP. ,  , !

----------


## DF9VK

> 


! !     .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> .  -      ,   ,   common mode.   ,   ""   .


http://www.femto.com.ua/articles/part_2/3652.html
   .     . :Razz: 
   -   ..  ?
,   "  "       . ,    RX3AKT,      .    ,       ,         .



> Vlad UR 4 III 
> :     ,        .


  ?  ?

----------


## vadim_d

> .     .


 " "  :Smile: .         .      



> ""      .


        ""   :



> . ,  - .                , ..    .


       ,             common mode ,   ()  .         ,       ,      ,   ,     "  " .             ,      (   ),       .               ,      "" . ,      ,    .               ,      -      .   ,    ""       ,       .



> ,      "" .


  .     ?     ? :Smile: 



> ,   "  "       . ,    RX3AKT,      .


  - ,   ,      ,     .     RX3AKT    ,     , ,            .  ,       (=     ),        .

*  5 ():*




> ?  ?


       -,       2%  ,          -25 dBi,   Adam N1GX  :Smile:

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

* 
*        . *http://www.femto.com.ua/articles/part_2/4666.html*
 -  ,   -   .  -   ,    ..   ,    .   ,     ,         . ,     ,   R. ,       ,     .       ?
,    ,                  . ..          ,        .         .          .     .
,      ,    ,       ,   ,   .
    .   ,     ,    -,    ,    ,        .
   .    -  28  29.              .  ,       ,    -   .         ,   ,       .
        ,            ,      .
     -    ,   . .. ,       ,   ,        .        UA1ACO       R. ,      R.
.
 -  . /  -  .      .

----------


## Alex_L

_        . http://www.femto.com.ua/articles/part_2/4666.html
 -  ,   -   .  -   ,    ..   ,    .   ,     ..........
_  - !                        ,                   .           -     .        .   ,  ,      .  .        ,   .       () . 
       ...-   -     ,              .          ,    ?                    -         ,       ,    -      .              .

----------


## UU4JGI

> *UU4JGI*,
>  -


     .          . 
1972 .   108, . 2


538. 3

73!

----------


## UU4JGI

> _        ._


    .              .
      ,         .      .
          .
       ,        -  ,    ...
  ,          : "  ,       90 ,    ,  ,   ,   (E)  (H)    ,  ."   .
73!
 RK1AT
     ,       .

----------


## RK1AT

,  .     , VK7XX .

      ,    ,        !

----------


## vadim_d

> .   :   -  + .,  - .          .


,  :       ,   ,     ,    .     ,       .    ,    - ""    :Smile: 




> .


 ? -? ,  




> 


,     ,  ,   ,        .     :Sad: 

*  5 ():*




> 


 .    ,                .



> 


 ,      "mystic and engineering are mutually exclusive",  ,                




> ))


  ,        :Smile: 




> ,      R


 ,   ,    2000-,      .        :Smile:

----------


## rw6hkf

> ,  .    , VK7XX .
> 
>         ,    ,        !


,     ,   ,    100%   "",              .

    SSB   R1ANT,    ** ,     , *   Lake View* (  MFJ-1920).

 ,       ,             ?

----------


## HAZ

> .


  Mike        ,    ?      -,  -    .
Vadim_d,     - ,  **  - :::: ...

----------


## ES1BA

> *UU4JGI*,
>      UU4JIK,  ,      ,  ,     +


       ,    ...
  UU4JK      2010  15 (      ,   , ,   ),      52  100... :  - 53,  - 58.
     ?

----------


## ES1BA

> ...  UU4JK   ...


...  *  UU4JGI   ...*     .

----------


## rw6hkf

> ...    ,   .      ,    ...


        ?  ::::

----------


## DF9VK

> .


 , , ,          !  :Razz:   :Super:      , ,   ,   ?

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,  :       ,   ,     ,    .     ,       .    ,    - ""


         .    .




> Vlad UR 4 III 
> .        
>  ? -? ,


      ,  .   ,  - .     -.        :  + .          .
     .            .    ""    .    ,  ""  .  .      ,  -    .  ""         .
      .
     ,           .     ,        .        ,   ,         .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

*UU4JGI
*,  - ...

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> . 
> "          " ,     ,        -       .    -,             .      .     : " ,  ,     ".


,     ,     ? ..    ()    ()   90 .

----------


## Relayer

> .


         .      ? ))

*RK1AT*,        -    ,          .  -

----------


## RK1AT

> ,


     ,   EH   UA1ACO   ,       ,     .



> ? ))


  , ! (c)  :Crazy:

----------


## rw6hkf

> EH- ( -  - )   ,   DJ-180 (145),    MFJ-269.    "",    ,       .         100,    - 20 ,    - 60         .


,        BNC  -      :Crazy: 

     ,       .

 ,        .

----------


## rw6hkf

> QSO  01.06.2012  20-,    .      ,    ,         ,        ,           ,             -,      16.788 .  ZL2VF     60           ?
> ,  - ,         ?     .


    QSO,     ,    .  , , GP   10  ,   570  ASL.

   ,      ,         .     .

 :    .      (  )    ,       ,      -      .

----------


## bubble gum

> .      ? ))


" ! __  __ !" ()    :Smile: 
  .
          -   -..  :Smile: 
,       -  .. :(
   -  -,   -   9 ()    .
    .
  ?
    ,  .

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> ,   ,


       ,        ,       ,               -     ,              . 
 AMW - (), vadim_d -    ..
,      .

----------


## ur5cbz

> ,    ...
>       .


     .      14.     20      ,   .   .         :Smile:

----------


## RK1AT

> ,      .       ))


 !           (),
_-        ....( )  
_



> ,        "" .        .       .


  ,    ,    ,  -    ,         ,            , ,       -    . 

   ,        ,    .

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> .       .    ,         ?


        .

----------


## rw6hkf

> ,          ,     .     .     .


     ,    ,    . 

   ,      ? 

       ? 

      ,       .

*  10 ():*




> ,     -  ,   - ( -  ),   ,     ,         ,     -,       "",     , .
>       ,       ,    -     .


  ,    -   ,    -   ,  ? ,          ?




> ,     .


      .     .    ,     .

,       -,    ,             ,    .     ,   ",  ",        ""  (UA0SNM)    -,         ,   "  ". 

     ""        ,   .

*  12 ():*




> ,       .     10               .


1)         ,  ?

2)  ?

3)       ,      ?     ,  ,    S-meter?

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,     .       ,     .


,           ,    .
.

----------


## RK1AT

QSO    , UA0FBS     5.9.      * 50* .

*  35 ():*

                      ,   .      ,     ,   ,   ,  ,  ,    .

----------


## rw6hkf

> QSO   , UA0FBS    5.9.       50 .
> 
>   35 ():
> 
>     ,   .      ,     ,   ,   ,  ,  ,    .


  ,     :Smile:      JT65-HF.            ,           -        . 

, ,      59 - ,  , .        .




> .
> 1.    ,         .         MFJ-941.     IC-775DX2.       IC-775DX2
> 2.   20-    C
> 3.      
>           .


      ?    , , ,     .

----------


## bubble gum

> QSO   , UA0FBS    5.9.       50 .


   ?
UA0FBS -    ,      5  .
   UA0F - ,   "" .
  UA0FBC ?

----------


## Relayer

> ,    - ,   .        .       -  .


        .        ,      ,     -.     .       ""      




> -    ,    "" ,      ?.      . ,   , -     .  ""   .


       -          .       -    .           ,   ()   .   -  .               .    ,  ))

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,       .


  ,     ,            .      ,        ,      .
 ,    "",   .
73!

----------


## bubble gum

> ,    UA0FBC


 :Smile:  ,  ..     ..



> CW  SSB      DXCC.               .


    ,        , ..  ,   .... ..      ,   -   .
,       .
  -     ,    .
  ,      ,   ,   ..    .  :Smile:

----------


## ua6bep

*  ,   ""     50 ,    QSO  SSB     ,   !* 
  "  5-9-5   ",  ,   !       1

----------


## ua4wi

...  
...    
... ""  

...
** 

http://electricaleather.com/eksperimenty

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

*ua4wi
*!     http://electricaleather.com/d/358095...sperimenty.pdf

----------


## LY1SD

> ...     ,    ...


  ... ,  -      "".

----------


## HAZ

> ,


   ?  , .

----------


## RK1AT

> 


 ,             :Crazy:     ,    . 
  ,     !

----------


## LY1SD

> ,        BNC  -     
> 
>      ,       .
> 
>  ,        .


    DJ-180-       BNC   5/8 ( 2- )   ,        40. ,        "".            .  EH-     ,  "",       "",     .   .

----------


## DF9VK

,     !     ""    5/8 ?  ""  40  ?     ,     !       !  -   .  :Smile:

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> DJ-180-       BNC   5/8 ( 2- )   ,        40. ,        "".            .  EH-     ,  "",       "",     .   .





> **  !


 .   , **   ,       .      EH             ,  ,     .              !

----------


## LY1SD

> .   ,     ,       .      EH             ,  ,     .


  ???  ?  ???  -... 
        -,    MFJ-269,  ,          "",    "".  ..  ::::  ::::  ::::

----------


## LY1SD

> .   ,     ,       .      EH             ,  ,     .


  ???  ?  ???  -... 
         -,    MFJ-269,  ,         "",    "".  ..  ::::  ::::  :::: 



> ,    .          ,     .


   ALINCO DJ-180.  ,    BNC . ,       ...         -     ,     .
    - - ""  EH     ,  -  ,   EH  .

----------


## ua6bep

,

----------


## RK1AT

> :


      ,   ,     !

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> ???  ?  ???  -... 
>          -,    MFJ-269,  ,         "",    "".  ..


:
 ,  EH-   ,    ,   . ,     ,        .            .
  EH     .    ,    EH  ,        ,   ,   .  ,     ,   ,       ,      EH.

----------


## Serg

> ?


  ,           , ..  .
        .

----------


## DL6MSW

,   ,     ! 

  , ,-   .....

----------


## LY1SD

> 145?


  - .    ,    1,5 .   ,   .  ,           145.    .



> ,       144     ,       .


  -   -,   ,   -  MFJ,   - .    ,  .
--------------
 . ׸  -?    , ,  ,  :Super: :
http://ehant.qrz.ru/exp_eh6.htm
  - UA1ACO,      . :!:  :Super:  
    ? :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


      UU4JIK.       .    170       .   10 .
   ,    .    50    5  .      .      .
73!

----------


## LY1SD

:!: 


> UU4JIK.       .    170       .   10 .
>    ,    .    50    5  .      .      .


   !  :!:  :Super:  :!:  :Super:  :!:  :Super:

----------


## LY1SD

> Alex,     20,   RK1AT?


         -   .   - . ,     ,     15.00.

----------


## RK1AT

> UU4JIK.       .    170       .   10 .
>    ,    .    50    5  .      .      . 
> 73!


    QSO     ,    .        ,          50 !
200   IC-775DX2  . PA     .
  . 


 

*  6 ():*




> " "...


,     QSO      ,       ?

----------


## RK1AT

> 10    14.170 +-        20-.


,   ,  .

----------


## VOVAN.59

> :     (),  100     ...


        -      RK1AT  ?        ,       ?        ,         -.         ,        .     - "      ".     .

----------


## UU4JGI

VOVAN.59!!!
  ,    .   . ...
 14,00        20-.   , .         UU4JIK.   ,     -   .
,  9    ,       59-  .
73!

----------


## DL6MSW

> -      RK1AT  ?        ,       ?        ,         -.         ,       .     - "      ".     .


 ....!     , -     ..... () hi.

----------


## LY1SD

> -   .  .


     .      ,      /.   , ,  .
==============
 :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post661162

----------


## DL6MSW

> ,  ,  ,     ?


,    ,    ,   "",     ,   -  ...
  ,  ""       ...,     " ..."
  ,     ,  -    ..!   ""  ... 
         . 

   ,  3  ,   "" , -    ..,  , " - " ! 
      ,     ...

----------


## rw6hkf

> .    -   .     ,        ,      , ,   -  .    . -  .


,             . 
      . 

 :Smile:       ,  ,  ,  55    :Smile: 

*  6 ():*




> DJ-180-       BNC   5/8 ( 2- )   ,        40. ,        "".            .  EH-     ,  "",       "",     .   .


        ,   5/8 -         ,     .   BNC     ,    20    :Smile: 




> ,    (UU4JGI)       ?              ?


   -         :Smile: 

      ,     ,      ,   .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,   5/8


            5/8,   .    ,      40       (    ).  5/8 - .



> ,  ,  ,  55


,    .   .

----------


## rw6hkf

> 5/8,   .    ,      40       (    ).  5/8 - .


,    ,      ,   ,    ,  ,  ,    ,    .      ,  . 




> ,    .   .


  ,     , ,  ,   ... 

         ,            " ".

----------


## rn9aaa

http://pskreporter.info/pskmap.html  08.06.2012
       UA1ACO,         x1.5    .
     6  GP -4  + 5   RG58.   UA1ACO      
   (. . ,   QRP  ).   GP         :Razz:

----------


## LY1SD

> .   .


    Q-       ,   20-30  ,   Q,       ,     (  ),    Q. 
.     100,        ???     ,    ?            .         .

----------


## rn9aaa

. 
    ,      GP. 
            .

----------


## rn9aaa

*UU4JGI*,
  ,       .

----------


## rn9aaa

*UU4JGI*,
      ,  50           3000 .
   . .     14070  12-00 UTC

----------


## VOVAN.59

> VOVAN.59        ,         400 20            .  ,    ,     -    .
>  .    .  ,   ?  ,


    ,  UU4JGI,     ,  RW6HKF,   ?   ,       .     ?         ?     . ,   .      .      ?        -  ,  ?  ,     ,      .               .    -   .            ,    ,     .      -             .      - " ,  ".   .  ,   ,       .        .      ,     100-200 .            .  .   .

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,  UU4JGI,     ,  RW6HKF


 VOVAN.59! 
  ,    .  .        .    ,        .       ,    .           .   .              .          .       .
    50  ,    59        .         ,       .       ,             .    .   ,   ,     .  , ,      ....    :  USB DSO-2150, NWT-4,    1741,  50   -2      UA1ZH, -        .  7-9   .   , ...  .
  .  !
73!

----------


## DF9VK

> :  USB DSO-2150, NWT-4,    1741,  50   -2      UA1ZH, -        .


-  ,  **    !

----------


## RK1AT

> na kakoj chastote proverim EH sejchas


14.141   .

*  11 ():*

    TP8EC, tnx Serj!
  DL6MSW ,     :(

----------


## ES1BA

> ...   14.140. + - QRM. ...


  " ",     ,       EH (   ) - UU4JGI, QSO ...     6  100,   (2  20)   52  100,   57,      3  (   RK1AT   ,     :     ,    (      ),   "   " ( :Smile: ).     - QSO  EH .

----------


## RK1AT

> - QSO  EH .


    . :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## LY3BD

> RK1AT,  15.00   , .


  ,     .

----------


## Serg

> 14.10 ,  55.. 57 ,  QSB..


  ( ) rk1at s3-4, dl6msw s7-8, tp8ce s5-6.

----------


## DL6MSW

> ( ) rk1at s3-4, dl6msw s7-8, tp8ce s5-6.


   400 ,  41 ,  5 , - 1,5        (...)
,  59 +10..20   UA5F

----------


## RK1AT

> .


    ?

----------

> . 1,5 ,  .    .


 ?    ?

----------


## LY1SD

> ,     .


    ,   ,   QSB.     QSO     ...
 TP8CE    8  9+5.    S4.

----------

> ...        ,       . ...


   (  ),         .        ,     .   (  )     .    ,   " ",    ,      .

----------


## ES1BA

> ...    ,   " ", *   ,     * .





> , *  -*...


,  ...  ...   .

----------


## vadim_d

> -  ,     ,     .


,     ,     (,    Yahoo )



> -  .      .   .   " ",   .


 ,         - .    ,          (  )    .     UA1ACO    ,      .         ,   .     N1GX   GP, EH    20    , GP      MMANA

----------

> ,         - . ...


   - "" .    ,   ...

----------


## ra6foo

?  ,     ,    ( 1.0) 
       .      ?
   ,    .

----------


## bubble gum

> ?


     "" - / ,        .
=1 -      .    ,     ,   50 ,  ..
 ,         ,       = 2,    .        ..   =1       - ..  :Smile:       .
 .
     "   - "
    ?
   ?  :Smile:

----------


## bubble gum

> ...


  .. ..  :Smile: 
   "",   **    "   - ".
    : " .. -..  ..  .."  :Smile: 
!

----------


## (UR5VEB)

!!!
     ,  ,   .   . :Smile:       .    . :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

,     dbi.

   .  , .

----------


## RK1AT

> ,     .


  QSO   LY2SL.

----------


## ua4dt

> ,   .      ?


, , , -?   ,... .....   ,     .
, , -  ....    !!!! .....  ,.
    ....?

----------


## UU4JGI

> , , , -?   ,... .....   ,     .


   " - ",   .      ,  ....
   QSY  QRT   .
P.S. - .    UU4JIK      .

----------


## ra6foo

> , , , -?   ,... .....   ,     .
> , , -  ....    !!!! .....  ,.     ....?


   ,     .   . 
 ,  " .....   ,     " 
  .      " " 
       .
    ,   ,    .
      ?

----------


## rn9aaa

*ra6foo*,
       GP 1/4. (   ).     .         1/40.   .

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> *ra6foo*,
>        GP 1/4. (   ).     .         1/40.   .


  ,  .     ...     ...    ( )-   ,          ,    ...  :Smile:      . :Smile:

----------


## VOVAN.59

> 2 . ( 2 , 2 )


     ,    .        ( 2 , ,   12 ).

----------


## ES1BA

> ...         2 . ( 2 , 2 )...


  ,  *        2* ?,      .
..  - 2,15,   - 14,15 ( -11,85),      ?

----------

> ,  13 ,     .
>    2     ,   .
>    ,   .


   .

  : " ,     ,           !"     : "  .   -      !"

 :Smile:

----------


## rn9aaa

*ra6foo*,
    ,       ,   GP        ...
_    ,      0,5   . 
_   ,  "   "    0.49999 .

----------


## ra6foo

> *ra6foo*,
>     ,       ,   GP        ...


   ,    .  .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,   :  - 0,  + 12 ( -12). 
>         12? (           ).


""  .       .




> , ,       .
>   ,  ,   ...   ,    ,      2  (12db)...     , ...    , ,    ,    ....


. .

*  9 ():*




> *    ,      0,5   . 
> *   ,  "   "    0.49999 .


 ,     .

----------


## ua4dt

> . .


  ,   ,   ... - ,,    ,   ,   .

 12 dbd...!!!!!..,   "+", ....

----------


## ra6foo

.
      +12   ,   -?
 12  -   .
" * ""  .       .* " 
 2 .  ?

----------


## ua4dt

> !        EH-BEAM? !


 - , ,   ,...  ..... !

----------


## uk8adi

> *ra6foo*,       GP 1/4. (   ).     .         1/40.   .


-, ...  10-...    ,   " " ,     ,  20-.  "  ".      ,          .    " "  "2  ".    ,   ,    "" -   . , ,    ,   ,  ,       " ".

----------


## ra6foo

102 ,     , .

----------


## ES1BA

to: ra6foo
"   *   ( )"

*  ?

----------


## ES1BA

> ...      ....


    ,      ...    .

----------


## bubble gum

-    ..
ra6foo  UA0SNM,   -  ..  :Smile: 
 ,  -     ,   , , .. 
   -  .
 , ,   ,       .
   ,    ,  UA0SNM,    ..  :Smile:

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ,       .


,   ,       -    ? :Embarassed: 
   ,         ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vadim_d

> GP     ,      ,   .      ,   ""?


,      ,    ,       ,        .    ,    ,   -    .    ,          :Sad: 




> " "  "2  ".    ,   ,    "" -   .


        ?

----------


## bubble gum

> UA0SNM  ,       ,


    ,     ..    ,       ....      ,    5-    ..

----------


## vadim_d

> .


,         ,      ,

----------


## ra6foo

> ,   -


  ,   ?

----------


## vadim_d

> -   (,   - )


  :Smile: .   ,   ,   ,         .        MMANA,      ,       ,    :Sad: .

----------


## vadim_d

> 28 ,    
>  1


        2%       12%?  ,        :Smile: .

----------


## ra6foo

, 
 0,1        ,
  "".   0,1  (1 ) .
 , " ,  "?




> 2%       12%?  ,        .


      ?  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

> !   !      !


   .        .
      ,     , 
     .

----------


## ra6foo

,    .    . 

       .
 ,     ,   .
   .

----------


## Relayer

> ,   ,        .


          ?  ?

----------


## bubble gum

> , pse.


    "    -  "    .
   -  **   ??
 -  ,     .. :((

----------


## vadim_d

> ,   ,        .


     ,         ,      .     :    ,     ,  ,            :Smile: .

*  6 ():*




> 0,1  (1 )


   :       0.5   20-      2%  ,        :Smile: .           0.1      -    :Smile:

----------


## RK1AT

> 50   3  ""


200 ,  ,      . (   6 ) *  ,*     ,    , ,      ,   14        . :Razz:     ,                .   ,        ,    . 

   -  ,        ,          ,     " ",       "" ! 

    ,  -   ,      ,        .
       ,  "" ,  -       -   .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


       ?         ,    .  ,       :Sad: .




> ,       ,            .


   MMAN -        ,     .         :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

?  1     ,      ?

----------


## DF9VK

> UA1ACO


          .

----------


## DF9VK

> 15-20    (  ),   .  14-  -  ,           -   .     ,   ,   .      .      .


  , !  , ,       .         .

----------


## LY1SD

,    -     ,   5.    -   .

----------


## RK1AT

> ,      .


   .     , -      ,    !      ,     ,              ,   ,     -!         . 

             ,    .

----------


## DF9VK

> ,    50.


        .          ,  ? UA1ACO         .        . .

----------


## ES1BA

*es1ba*  
  " ",     ,       EH (   ) - UU4JGI, QSO ... *    6  100,   (2  20)   52  100,   57,      3  (   RK1AT   ,     :     ,    (      ),   "   "* ( :Smile: ).     - QSO  EH .
_,    ,  -    ,   RK1AL       QSO.
     ,   ...     UU4JGI  RK1AL,      . 

_  -   ,       ,       :
    120 QSO    20   (   20  2010  9  2012,         ),        59, 8 QSO - 58 (   ),     57   ... :
*UU1T-56(. 2-3), UU5JOY-57(), UU4AA-57(GP), UU8JH-57(. ), UU5JOO-57  55(.), UU4JV-57(J-), UU5JBJ/QRP(10w)-55(), UU4JCT-57(), UU5JFB-55(), UU4JN-57(2.-.), UU6JT-57(), UU5J-55(), UU5JHQ(.).
*,                .
*QSO  UU4JGI,   -  53(),     * ,      , ..     .

 ,   QSO             119  QSO (  )?
      UU4JGI       RK1AL (       ...)? 



> ...    ,         -   .   ,   .  ""  ,      ...


A EH-     ?     .

----------


## DF9VK

> 5   .   -    .


 ,       ,   .            .    "" -
?     ,  "" . ,       .    - ?

----------


## ra6foo

> "    -  "    .
>    -  **   ??  -  ,     .. :((


    ,  ,       ,
. .   - 2...3 . 
   -   ,          2...3 ,  .

----------


## LY1SD

> - ?


 ,   - ,   EH-.    ,      ( )  ,    EH-.     .   .  :::: 



> ?


   ,  - ,          ,    ,  9- . *   ,   59   LY2SL,     ,  RK1AT   EH,    100 .*   LY2SL ,    ,    59  EH-.     ,       ,   ? ::::  ::::  ::::

----------


## DF9VK

> .   .


 ,    ()!?       "?!  ::::  ::::  ::::      ?

----------


## ur5cbz

> 200 ,  ,


        9     .    .   **   QSO SSB   .           .    ( )        
        .    ""         .  ,    
      ,    
  20 .        .   ,    QRZ. RU

----------


## LY1SD

> ... "  ", " ,  ..."


   LY2SL  ,    ,    EH-.         ,     .     CQHAM.     -???



> ,          ?


     -  .   ,      . ,    LY2SL  ,     20-  QSO,      .    ,    - .        20- -      .



> ,     - UU4JGI      (   ).


    ,    . 



> : ", ,     ? ?"


    ?     - ,  -  .       -  , .
, ,   TX      -  S-       3db, ..  .      9  -      ,    ,   -  .   100   200  -       .   ,      ,     9 .

----------


## ra6foo

> ?????
>   ?      .. 
>    ,    ..


      ?
      ?

----------


## ES1BA

> 100   200  -


  ...
 ,     ...     200  100   ,    .  200        200( ),     100   ( )     100,      2 .    50 (   50)    100   100     ,  ,    ,     . 
   ...
,    ,    ...

----------


## bubble gum

> ?
>       ?


   - *    ??*  :Smile:

----------


## HAZ

> ?


  ... ,     -    /   QTH  ,    ,   . ,     .



> ,


     -       ,     ,     . ,     ,  ,     -    .

----------


## RK1AT

> ,     20


  ,   ,   
.



> 9


   3   .  .     .



> .


  :Wink: 




> - -


   ,     . , ,      ,   ,    ,     ?  QSO ,  ,        ,  , ,        .      .
      , -      ?  :Smile:   ,    -,   ,    ,     ,     ,          UA1ACO,             ,        .

----------


## RK1AT

> RK1AT  ,      .


,     ,   .   .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,     ,   .   .


 .  -   .    .   -  ,   ..

----------


## RK1AT

> 3    3,44. .


,  ,   .

----------


## ES1BA

> ,     . ...


,    :  ,  ,         UU4JDI (  )?

*  7 ():*




> RK1AT  "T"  "L"?????????...


     ?




> EH-,   -   . ...LY2SL   59, ...


 ,  ,  ...




> ...  ,   ?    -        .


     "" ?

----------


## ES1BA

> ...  ,    200 ,   100 , ...    ,...   , ...  -    . ...


  ,      ,      ... 

1.   ,      200  100 ,      ,     (   ,       2 ,      )
2.    ,    190         ,        .
3. ,   ,       ,                ,  "  ". 
   - "** ".

     ,  ,    ,   "**"  ?

,   ,   ...
 ,  UA1ACO  ,           28  **      , .. "   "?

----------


## RK1AT

> ,    ,   ""  ?


  ,          .  ,      ,    ,   !    ,  87-  .      ,  .               .  - , QSO  ,    , , .  - . 

      -   ,        ,         QSO   ,   . .




> , .. "   "?


    ,         .
      =1    20 .    .  :Smile:

----------


## LY1SD

> -.


  , hi!



> - , QSO  ,    , , .  - .


 ...  ,   ...  :Laughing:  ::::  ::bad:: 



> ?


 -  ,        ,  .    - ,       .



> ,  ,  ...


  .     9- ,      9-    () - .   -  .    "EH",  "HE",  -         . 
     "" - ٨ ,   "" - LY2SL     RK1AT  59.   ? , ?  ::::  ::::  ::::

----------


## RK1AT

> digi  w


    SSB,        ,   SSB  ,     QSO SSB      *      ,      ,   * !!!

            . 
      ,    ,       QTH     20-. 

    ,       ,         .    3-   .

*  15 ():*




> 3    3,44. .


      rk1at(at)mail.ru

----------


## LY1SD

> ,   LY2SY (    ,      ,     (/)   , ...  3   6000    )?


   ...   ,  !   ,     ,  ! A? ,        hamradio.lt/   ,    ?   1000000,  , , ?



> ,


   -    ,   .   .    .  , -,   ...

----------


## ES1BA

> ...


     LY2SY,    ...   .

----------


## melan

,   ,    ,    .  ,     ,       ""    .         ,        .    ,  ,    . :Smile:

----------


## ur5cbz

> , ,  http://zalil.ru


,   .
http://zalil.ru/33429421

----------


## ur5cbz

> ,


           "-"     .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,    -     ,   5.    -   .


     N1GX     ?          ,        (25-30            10-15       )

*  9 ():*




> ,   5   ???    5 ?   ,   .


      1.5 ,   5      :Sad: 




> "-"     .


  -         ,       .         :Smile:

----------


## LY1SD

> N1GX     ?


 ,  .



> 1.5 ,   5


 15  ?  - .         (  , ,  ,    )   14-  Xl   15.       RG-58,       10   2 ,      .          13,       RG-58 .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,  ,    ,      ,    0,1...0,15


 ,     :



> ,       10  -    ,      .       (  20 ) -      .


     .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,  .


 ,  .        ,       :Smile:

----------


## LY1SD

> 2,5   5   ?


   !!!    ,   10-15!       -???   ...



> !


    9- ,       9-  -         -   "".     .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,      .        ,    =1  50 ,       .       ,    ,          .    ,           .


 ,      . .




> ,        ....


         , 
  ,        299792 /

----------


## vadim_d

> ,        299792 /


        ()    :Smile: 



> 


  ,      :Smile: 




> .  ,     !


,   -   :Smile:

----------


## RA9SVY

.  .                f,        ( ).  ,      .     :   ,       ?      .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,    ,     .       ,  -  .


'   ,      .        ,    =1  50 ,       .       '.

----------


## RK1AT

> ,        0.5


   UA1ACO,    ,       ,         .  ,    ,     ,    .
       ,        ,         ,  ..  6   .    . 
       .




> -


,  ,   UA1ACO,   160       2010.     5     30- ,    ,     160     ,  1    ,     30         .

    -160 ,   20  !  ,         ,     . 

,   UA1ACO,   ,  ,      ,   ,  ,   ,       . .      .    .

**,      ,    ,          ,        ""  . 
          .    .

   - 

 QRP/P   , UA1ACO

----------


## ra6foo

"" ...  5    ... "

----------


## TVI

-- Spherical Dipole Antenna..." EH-"   
 http://www.ntt-at.com/products_e/spherical/

----------


## ra6foo

> "" ...  5    ... "





> ,   ,   , ,   .


 ,    5   160  **     , 
      " " 17    (  , , ?).

----------


## rv3daf

> 15  !


 , -,   :Wink:

----------


## rv3daf

> ,


        "  ".   ,   " "    ,      .    ""  "FA"   ""  .

----------


## RK1AT

> ,       .


 -   -  ,      ,  " "        :Crazy: ,    ,                 ,          ,    "  ",         "",          ,  "" -     :-))))!"!!!    Lloyd Batler` ... :-)))  " "  ,   ,     ,            .  
 -!?

*  7 ():*




> ,    -     ,     -


  ,     ,             ,         ,        .

----------


## RK1AT

> -    ,


  ,          


> ,   : http://eh-antenna.fromru.com/meas_0.html


          , " "   -  !
       ?     ,     !    !

    !

----------


## RK1AT

> -


   ,    ""  -     ?   :Smile:    ,   :Crazy:      "",         ,       ,        .

   , ** ,       .  :Wink:  

      ,  ,      N- .       ,   ,      .

----------


## ra6foo

> 5-


  , -  ,      .
      . ,    .

----------


## UA1ACO

> ,  ,      N- .       ,   ,      .


,  ,

 ,    ,             SSB (     PSK  CW,     -  :-))       CW,     ,     QRP  QRPP.

     ,           , *        ,    !!!*,       ""   . ! :-)))    (   :-)),  ,  " " (    ,    !)  ..    ...
  ,   ( )  ,  (  !),    ...   ...    .

   "" ()   ..  "",       "" :-),     ,      ,         ...   #307   (  RV9CA  ).
   Gustavo   #565:
"   ""  ,    ,   ?"
,  " " (),  ... **  (          ...)  :-)))!!!     ( ,        , !  Ѩ). !

     RK1AT, RA1CF, RA6FOO, RN6LKU, UR4III, UA4HJI, RW3AR, UU4JGI, UA6AGW, RU6AY, "", "Alex_L"       ,        !

  !         DX   ! !
 73!
 UA1ACO

----------


## ra6foo

> ,     ,    -,      ,   .


    ,       .

----------


## LY1SD

> N1GX


 ,     ,      ?  ,        .

----------


## RK1AT

> - -  .   .   25!  ...  - !       ?  ... :-)))


,      -  ,     ,    ,   -   ,     . 
        ,    ,  ,   .       - ,       ,     .

----------


## vadim_d

> - "   " . 10


 ,     :         ,      ,  .      MMANA,         X/R       ,      .        ,  "  ":      ,   -  .

----------


## vadim_d

> "   " . 10 . (      145    !!!)


     ,               :Smile: .       ,   N1GX         , 2%      ,   3%    :Smile: .     :Smile: 




> 2,14


  0.5    ?  4-     ,       ,   MMANA       :Sad:  (     :Smile:  )

*  5 ():*




> ,


,   ,    ,      -  VK5BR      ,        ,    .     ,       :Sad:

----------


## ra6foo

> 0.5    ?  4-     ,       ,   MMANA


  ( )  ,    , 
,           ... 
( ,    ?)
,   ,   ,   ,   ... 
      .   . 
  ,    . ,      MININEC.

  4-  ",    .... " 
         ,   .  ,  .
   ,   .

----------


## UA1ACO

> ,   ...(


  ...    (   )...  ,      ...
http://ehant.qrz.ru/145flat26.jpg
  Lou (K4UYP)   Yahoo  ,     :-)))))))))
  (....      2% -     )         ,  ?  ! :-)   *-  * ...      :-)     (Kenwood TH-F6   85 .!) * ""  2   !!!!!! (    )  :-))))* !...    :-)
  3%        ... ...
 :Wink: ))   ** **   ...  130   1  !!!  :-)))    ...  **?!  :-)

        "",  ...      :-)  ... ... .

    .

 UA1ACO

----------


## UA1ACO

> DJ-180.
>    145.500.


 LY1SD   ...
     30-50      145      2-3 !        ...
   !    ...  ... -20 dB :-)))),   :-)))
73!  UA1ACO

----------


## LY1SD

*UA1ACO*,    ,  ,    MFJ-   .      ,       .   ,    ,       . *        .* 
   ,   (DJ-180)       ,    .               ,     .      -  7. 
    (EH,     )        ,     .        -     . 
  EH  .      EH  - - (  ,   ),         ,      .     -  2-  9- ,    9- .   2-     EH,   -    .         (   ,   ).     ,         .



> 30-50      145      2-3 !


.          .




> ,  ""


     Xl     ,    ?       -  ,       .    .  -    .   15-20 - .  - -        .

----------


## LY1SD

> , ,     -


...  -    ... , , ... :Crazy: 



> Magnetic Loop


  .      ,    (  4, D=50, f=27),     ...        , hi!   -  Ш !  ,      ,  -        (  ).   ,      .  ,       -          .          .        -   .



> 2-  9-      ...


   .

----------


## rw6hkf

> 160       "CQ WW 160m DX Contest"   "Russian PSK WW DX Contest",        contest -  ,    ...     ,   -   .


! 

              K9AY   ,      ,        .   -  .

         .

          Russian DX Contest, Russian District Award Contest,  CQ-M,     -     .

,    .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


, -  ... :Super: 
  .

----------


## R3DMO

QRZ   !  :Crazy:  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...4&d=1339596089  ,      . :      ?         !!!    ,     IV         ?      20   1,5   MFJ       9       .  ........    ,     .   ,       (    )  15     .   -  100   ........   ???      ?

 !
.

----------


## vadim_d

> !!!


,      .         ,       ,      :Smile: 



> :      ?


       ,      ,   -    .    ? ,   ,    L+T  :Smile: .           (  -  )  :Super:

----------


## vadim_d

> ? 
>  ,       .


        .     2%       -20...-30 (       ),   N1GX.       "    "     40-j1600,    160  1600/160=10  . =40/(40+10)=0.8 (80%   -1). -    40  50        .         ,       ,    http://home.lanck.net/Vadim/mods_0.pdf

----------


## ra6foo

> .


            .

 .             
         .
     ,          .

----------


## DF9VK

> ,         ???


,       ,       .     .

----------


## ES1BA

> ... .             
>          ....


Ta   ... "    ,     ....,     ,         ( " ").    ,     ..." 
 -    ... :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

,         . 
       .     .

p.s.     ,        .
    .      .
   .

----------


## HAZ

> 


 .   -         (     ),        .  14 ,  ,   5-6 ,    .

----------


## ra6foo

. 
 ,  , 

      50 .
     .

----------


## HAZ

> 


 ,  -   .   ...

----------


## ra6foo

> ,             ,         .      20,        .    ,           ,            ,  500       .      ,    ,


  ,  , ...   ,      .
   ,    ,   ,   .




> ,


 .   . 
       ... "       ,  ..." 
    ?    ?

----------


## ra6foo

,     , .
     " "   ,
   .   ,    , 
  ,    .  1,5 ,  " "

----------


## ra6foo

-20 ? 
 2%     "  ",
 0,4    .
        .

----------


## ra6foo

,  %      .
   ,     .

----------


## ra6foo

,   ,  . 
      ,   ,     . 
     ,  , ,

----------


## HAZ

> contest`      160 ...   QSO  1,8 ...


 , ,     ,   ...   -      ,       .  , ,  ...      -    ,      ,       ,    .  - ...     - ,  ,        (   ?),    - .   160     ""  (  ,   ,     ), .. ,     -   .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,     , .
>      " "   ,
>    .   ,    , 
>   ,    .  1,5 ,  " "


,     10- ,     (   :Smile: ) .      : " "        ,  1.5   -  .           ,    .              .  ?  :Smile:

----------


## DF9VK

> ,    "   " ()   ( )   (  )     . ?


   ,       ,       .    ""   ( ),      "".

----------


## vadim_d

> ,    "   " ()
>    ( )   (  )     .
>  ?


  -    ,  ,   -        .       :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


  :Smile: .                "Star",   ?

----------


## DF9VK

> 50 .


,     .     ,              (      ).

----------

> (      ).


  #593 
 *vadim_d*  
 ,       . ,   ,   .




   ??

----------


## ra6foo

-.
   .

to DF9VK. ,  . 
   ,    .       .
    ,  ,   ,     "",
   ,   .         .
     ,   ,     
   .  .

----------


## DF9VK

> ,    .


   ,            .        (    ).     =  100%,   "   "  5      1   ,     "" .      20    1   100    ,  ,       .  -         ,         (  ).   ,  .




> !


,     .  , ,   .  ,   .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

.        .   .      L     .
.
    L    ?

 .   .  .    L.    L   .
.
    R .?

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


        .        

*  11 ():*




> R .?


    -    ,       ,     2   :Smile: .            :Sad:

----------


## vadim_d

> ,      -


   - -   ,    




> ,


       ,     ,      ,       ,    




> 


,      ,     QRZ,         ,      :Sad: 




> ,  ,   ,     "",    ,   .


 ,  ""         ,   -     .    - ,     :Smile: 




> -


      ,        :Smile: 




> ??


   ( )    ?

----------


## ur5cbz

> EH  2.   ""   .


    25-50  ?

----------


## RA9SVY

> (  )    .


  .      - ,  ,   ( -  ),  ,  ,   ,   ..

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> 


       .    ,    :  -   ?     .     .      UA1ACO.     .     ,      .
        ,     ,        .   ,    :   . ,   100 .      !

         , ,   RA6FOO.
  ,          .   R .,      . 

  . ,     .       .        .      ,  R      .

""             .      R   .  .

  ,   .

----------


## RA9SVY

.     .     .      -   ,   "   ,    " (  ).      .

----------


## RA9SVY

> , (   )    .


 ,    1 ,   10 ,   -    ?    ,  ?

----------


## RA9SVY

,         .

*  13 ():*


> EH-    ?  ?


     ?   .

----------


## RA9SVY

> .  ?  .    .   ,   .
> 
>      ,   ???  ,      .  ,  .   -  .


 QRP     -  ?

----------


## R3DMO

Super RAD Anntenas

http://forum.qrz.ru/post458919-1674.html

  !!!

 JF1TLT:
http://www.jf1tlt.com/ 
Info:
http://cq-tokyo.at.webry.info/200903/article_2.html 
Info:
http://cq-tokyo.at.webry.info/ 
Info:
http://cq-tokyo.at.webry.info/theme/dd8cbcfc41.html 
Info:
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ja1luzja1jy...er/498155.html

----------


## TVI

!   ""   " EH - antenns"    (  ...)      ???

   ,  :____________  ____________________  ____________________  _________  !

----------


## F4EQE

http://www.reversebeacon.net/dxsd1/d...c=ua1aco*&t=dx

----------


## LY1SD

*TVI*,    UA1ACO ?     , -.  ...



> -  =    3  !!!


  ()   ,    MFJ  EH- ( , hi),   -  (  145.000  1   1)   2  =1,5  .      (        ,   =1,1,   =1,8),  *    3*.     144-146   -.  ,  FM  (    FM-)     .      EH       ,      ,     .   , hi!
* - EH-    ALINCO DJ-180 ,     ,     ,   "",      .*    EH-     ,      .   .
(  ,     EH-   , hi!)

----------


## LY1SD

> ,    "EH antenn"


 ,  . :




> ,    EH-   , hi!


 ,     ,       ...  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ra6foo

> To RA6FOO:[/B]
> "     ,  %      ."
> 
> ,  ...      ,   ,    "Ansoft Designer",    ( ).      .


     ???  ,   .

*  39 ():*


    ,    ,   
    ,   ,    .
  ,   ,    " "
     "R "       ?

----------


## vadim_d

> (   )... 
>  -     :-)))
>   ...       ...   :  -


,        ,    .      ,          -   VK5BR           .          ,    .     N1GX    20-,            .         . ,     2        0.1         .

*  9 ():*




> ...    -  ?!


,   ,     -  .        2%  ,          .  20-   .       ,      -       ?   ,     ,    -     :Sad: .                  .




> 


,             ( )     ,      ()  .   ,       :Smile:

----------


## ua4wi

...  ,    " "
... ,      DL2KQ   ,       ( ),   .

...      ,   ,    (    )
...

----------


## DF9VK

To UA4WI
,      ? :

----------


## DF9VK

> 3    !    ,  QSO!


    ,     . 



> (  )  :
> ",     .     ,               ".


   ,  , " "         ?!    ,         .             .
 qrz.ru   ,     ""  ,  ,   :
1.    ()
2.    ("Star" -  )
3.       .
4.   (        ).
       .        .     ?   :Smile:

----------


## DF9VK

> -    ,     -      ?


  : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXH0F...ature=youtu.be

----------


## vadim_d

> ...   -  160 , , ,      (  ...).      ...


         ,      160     :Smile: .    ,   ,      . 40    160 - -  , 20-    :Smile: .  ,        ,      .    GP  160 -      :Smile: .  GP,    N1GX,                .   2 -  ,       :Smile: . 15-20   IMHO

*  5 ():*




> -      ?


  -   :Sad: .      ( )      ,      .  , ,     ,  ,    ,       . ,   ,    ,    




> (),       ,    ,    L/4,      -


 DL7PE MicroVert,      -    :Smile: 




> ,  %


    -  .             

*  10 ():*




> . ,     .       .        .      ,  R      .
> 
> ""             .      R   .  .
> 
>   ,   .


,                ,            -

----------


## ra6foo

> -  .


     ,  %

----------


## TVI

> -    ,     -      ?


       (  ),      --     .
   ?     . :         ,   "EH-antenn"    LC  ,      (    ).       "EH-antenn".
 :      LC          (R=50 Om)     (     --      ,  , 100  TX).     ,   "EH-antenn",        "EH-antenn".    ...

----------


## RK1AT

UP .

, ,    **  ? 
 ,  .

----------


## RK1AT

> !


               ?

----------


## LY1SD

> !


   '?   ? -... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## rz3qs

!
 ,    : 

     ,   , - ,  -     Hz-     . Hz-     Hz-   -,     .     ,        Hz.    :  Hz-,    .    :  Hz-,    .        .          ,    ,  Hz-.   Hz-      ,    ,    .       ,          .   ,    :     - .              ,    :     Hz .

      Hz          .

73 de rz3qs

----------


## rw6hkf

> .  . , ,   ...


  :Smile:   :Laughing:

----------


## RZ3FQ

-.   ,      160.        http://ehant.qrz.ru/ua1aco.cbr 
      160   20    -74  .         ,         .     .    ,     . :Sad:

----------


## rz3qs

> Spina,


   Hz      ?

73 de rz3qs

----------


## RK1AT

> 


      .  :Smile:      ,  ,     ! ;')




> .


  ,      ,           ,     .




> -    .


  ? ,     ,              .



> .


    DX    ?  :Crazy:     ,         ,  ,       ,      ,     .   - .

----------


## rv3daf

> Hz-      ,    ,    .


 -  !      ,   Hz-ham_,   .  " "! :Super:     .

----------


## ua4wi

> ?  50       .


...  ( )

----------


## LY1SD

> ...  ( )


 .       ?  ::::  ::::  ::::

----------


## LY1SD

> .


   ,        (, ,    ..).  ,   - .     . EH -   -,        -    ,     ..

----------


## RK1AT

> 


   .     ,   .



> .





> 


  ,       .



> !


   !

----------


## LY1SD

> 


.  4-5-     ( ,  D=50)).   ,  100  .      ,     .  ,    .       .  .

----------


## LY1SD

> ?


 !    -   !   , hi! ::::  ::::

----------


## ra6foo

> ?





> !    -   !   , hi!


,  .

,     ...     .

----------


## ra6foo

,      .    .

----------


## RO5D

> ,    ,             ,  " "


    .
   .
     .




> .


     ( )    .
      .




> .


          .

----------


## DF9VK

> 50            .      !


       ,    !  ,          ,   !!!        ""  :::: .   ,     , " " ::::       100.        .   ,   !     ,       !? ?
   :    ,      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RE9ve5wOTlQ&feature=plcp

----------


## DF9VK

> ,    .


  :Smile:     ,  .

----------


## rz3qs

> ,  .     Hz  .


  , ,     ,          ,   ...

73 de rz3qs

----------


## RK1AT

> ,          ,   !


  :Smile:   :Laughing:    -,    !      ?
     ,   EX -  . 90- ..     ,      .  , , ,     ,    .



> ?


   ,      ,    ,   QRP  ,  QRO,      ,   PA  3 .   ::::  

             ,    ,     -  ,  .

----------


## rz3qs

> QRP  ,  QRO,


,  QRP  ,        ,       .

73 de rz3qs

----------


## RO5D

> ,


 .
   -,      .
   ,   ,   -    .
         ( ) .

----------


## ra6foo

> 13      .   RV3DSF.       . "* -*".    -134     -   1.5.    2.  .    .      .     .            .   .  1985    
>       10.


  . 
 .    RV3DSF  -. 
*    .    ...* .    . 
-   134,    *     ...*  
,     ,  . (  ).

----------


## ra3poy

,      -   -    16,5         160   1\50       ,          ,   -          ,     ,            ?

----------

*UA1ACO*,  .....
    .     .     .    .    .      3.   ,     30.      7. .      20. 
     .
   .  ,    ,    . ::::

----------


## UA1ACO

> .     ...
> ** .
> ** .


 ,

   -    ::::   :::: 
   ... ,  63   .
      -    .
.

73! Vlad UA1ACO

----------

*RK1AT*,,     -,   TV ? 73!

----------

*UA1ACO*,  -.  , .      120 .
    ,     .     .            .  .
   "" .   ,  -.
*RK1AT*, .  "".
     - .   .
" -"  -134    20    - .     .       .
   .   -104   3.  .    0.17.   ?         .        .

----------


## 3

*UA1ACO*,  ,   !
             (.   146),    1000 ,    :Sad:  
     14000     90  (    :Smile:  ).      (  )  .

----------


## DF9VK

> ( )   ?. .     -   .


  4   :  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...ll=1#post23859
 17       .   .

----------


## VOVAN.59

> *UA1ACO*,  ,   !
>              (.   146),    1000 ,    
>      14000     90  (    ).      (  )  .


    ,   ,        ,   100  .       ,    .

----------


## 3

*VOVAN.59*, ,    100       :Sad:   :Smile:

----------


## VOVAN.59

> *VOVAN.59*, ,    100


    ,      ?    - "       ".          ,       " " .           1174 - "...   .  1985           10.    . 40.  -.  80.-. 160.- .  .     .        .      ""  ,     . 						"     ,    .




> ,    ""   .  ... "-    ...".


    , , ,   .       ,        .   .     -  .    ?

----------


## UU4JGI

> .


http://aviadocs.net/RLE/Tu-154B/CD1/..._RYETO_kn8.pdf         ...

  ,   ...    ...

   .      .    .  ,      .
           .               .
  ,           .

 .  ...
73!

----------


## VOVAN.59

> *VOVAN.59*,      , " () "  ,


   ,       (  1174)    ,  ,   ,    , ,            ?     .         ?

----------


## VOVAN.59

> *VOVAN.59*, ,      ,             --     .


     - .  ,  ,         .          ,     .

----------

*UU4JGI*,   ?
    .         .  .   -    .      .    .      5050.     .
-        .
  ""   .    QSO.  -   . -   -    .  -          .

----------


## LY1SD

> UA1ACO.       ...


     .



> -     ?
>     .


  .

----------


## Tadas

> .
>   ,           .


       UA1ACO,           .
     .  ,     .

----------

*LY1SD*,      ,   ,         .
     ,      .
      .        .       .      " "    ,   -   -   ,  -301  -401.     ,-6 ,-8 ,-11.   ,  .
     ,      .     ,              .
     ,         2.      .   ,    ,-       .
   .           "".(     .       .  .        )

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


 ...
       ,      ""    ?
          -.     .
    ,     120       70      ""      " ".       .
 ,     ...

----------

*LY1SD*, -       , .            ?             ? 
. STV-301  STV-401 SMV-6.5  SMV-8.5  SMV-11.       .   300.   1000.   ,    .           ,     .
   ,     ,   .  .  , .
       .   .    .        .

----------

*LY1SD*,     ?              .
" "    - .     ,        ?

----------

*RZ3RX*,  - ?       .   .
   ,      1.8.    -.

----------


## LY1SD

> ,     ,   .  .  , .





> *?*


   .    ?    : ",  ". ,   ??? :::: 



> .
>    ,          .
>                  .


  -  .  , UA1ACO, UU4JGI  RK1AT - .       .       ,    - .

----------


## ra6foo

> .
>    ,          .
>                  .


   ,     .    ?
       0,3  .

----------


## ra6foo

" " ???

----------

*RZ3RX*,           100%.        .       ""     ,   .   ,   144    ,     .
              1.8        40.
    .          .
        .      , .

----------


## RO5D

> " "


         ?
  .

*  7 ():*




> 0,3


     .
   0,5  0,05.
   -0,04 
  -0,4 
  10 .
     0,3    .

----------


## RO5D

> ?


 ?
    .
  .

  :
""    1%     ;    ,  Ga    10 dB   .  -       .""
http://dl2kq.de/ant/kniga/3785.htm

----------


## RO5D

> ,


   !
   .

        !

----------


## UU4JGI

> !


  ???   !
  ,     .
     .        -  .
     -  ...
73!

*  10 ():*




> 


         ,     21   18 . ?
   ?

----------


## Geo

> 0,2    (   ),  !,      -  -  -   ,   =0,1-0,9 pF.
>  ,        k=100,              - !


!

----------


## TVI

> !


    "EH-antenn"     , ,     ,        !     ()  !

----------


## rv3daf

> 1,6 ,   2,15 .


    ,      -

 ,  ,     (1888)  ,
   .        
( )  ,    ( )   . 
       26 ,     
   5108 ,   l=60  (. ,    ).
  .  .:  . 19691978.

        =0.87

----------


## ra6foo

-     , 0,02   .
     0,3   . 
       . 
   ,     ,   .

----------


## RO5D

> , ,    ,      ,   !!!


     !




> ?


      .
       .




> 


   2     !
  .




> 


            .

    ,             .

----------


## rv3daf

> 


  ,     . 
...

----------


## ra6foo

> ,     . 
> ...


    ,   RZ3RX  ,      "  ,     ".
      .
,     ,  ,     .
         .

----------


## LY1SD

> 2     !
>   .


  -     .        .
    ( ,     ,     )   ,     EH- - .     EH-       .



> ,   ,     .


 -!



> .


  () ,  *         .*



> ,     ,  ,     .
>          .


  ,    **    .  **,      (     ""  EH-,       UA1AC).



> ,             .


  ,     .



> !


    , .    .  -!   ,    !
   -     CQHAM.       .    .

----------

*ra6foo*,  ,     .     80-90%.
  ,   ,   .
  ,     . ()   -          ,  - .
      .   .

     "-".     .

----------

*3*,   .       ,  ,      .  - ,     .
 .      .           .     .
  ""     . ::::

----------

*LY1SD*,     ?
   ,  ""      -26.           ().        .             . 
     -  .
        ""   .         .

----------


## LY1SD

> ?


  EH-     . ,    -   .     .     ,       EH-  .



> ""   .         .


  .   ,   UA1ACO  RK1AT      .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,    .


       (     ,  10 ).     ,    .   ,   ,  ,  ,    ..   SMV-11 (RFT) -    .  ,       .      .     ,        ,  10 , ,  20-.  - 0,1.

----------


## LY1SD

> -,    -   - ,   ?


        .



> -  0,1    ,  ""  ,  .


    ,      .   5-10    ,         .



> 





> ,    .


      ,   ( )  - ,    ..

----------


## DF9VK

> .


        ?   -   !

----------

*LY1SD*,          .      .             .
 -   301 .     .
*ra6foo*,  UA1ACO     .   .      90%   80%.    .       . 
 .       .        .         .        .     .
    ,      10%  .      .     1-2%.

----------


## 3

*Tolia*,       ,  "  "            ,    "" ,  "" ,         90 .,       .  !

----------


## RK1AT

> ,     ,
>  -        - .


   ,    ,      ,       0,          17.000-20.000   .
 ,   ,  ,        , *     ,       ,     20-   50  !*  :Super: 

   ,    ,    ,             ,     . 
    . 

    -  ,   .

       ,  ,   ""   ,      .

,         ,         !  :Super: 

       "",        ,      ,   ..      ,  QSO    .




> ,     20- -   .       .   .     -   .  . -


+1000500 
   -,       -    !  :Super:     -    QRM  ,    ,      , ** .

----------


## RK1AT

> ,   "*Ansoft Designe*r" ,        -   ,      "",    ""   (    ).  ""    .
> .


 ,     ""       - ,      ,      ""    :Crazy:   :::: ,  * Ansoft Designe*r ""  !

----------


## rw4hfn

> ""       -


         !  ::::         ,      .

         NEC   .      ...

       ""  - ,  !    .  :Smile:  

  4 UA1ACO :   - . ,       - , , ...  :Sad:

----------


## RK1AT

> !


            ,      ,       .



> ,     ...


      ,    ,  *     UA1ACO*   ,  QSO          ,     ,     .       ,      !!!  :Crazy: 

*DF9VK*

        ,       ,       ,       - ,   .  .      ,     -     .  :::: 
        ,    ,    -  !  :Crazy:

----------


## UU4JGI

> .


    !
     ,          .  ,      ...,     .
 - ,   .
    .     ,        ,    .
             -,     .
      ?

----------


## UU4JGI

> -


UA1ACO   ,             .
    ,      .
        -,          .
   -   ,  .      .    ,    ,    .
            ,        . 
73!

----------

""         ,     .   ,     ,      .          .
  .       .           . :Crazy: 

*UU4JGI*,         .
        ,         .            355.
 ,          ?    -   ? (    ).   -     .

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


      .   ,   ,  .
  .    ,     ,       ,   .
73!

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


     .
            ...
   3      : "  ".

----------


## Geo

> 


,    ,           -    .    ,   ,   -    ! ,   ,  




> .   ,   ,  .


 ,          -   .          !

----------


## Geo

> 14.140+- QRM!  ,  .


"" -  ....  -  ...

----------


## Geo

*RK1AT*,    2-Quad  6 ,  ,  ,   -    .
20.40   57-58...
20.42  "" .  - .  - 54-55.
20.43  - 58-59.

----------


## Geo

> 


!  -726,  SW-2011  -  !   :Sad:    SW-2011T   ...
 ,     ,   1000    .   ,    60-,    "  ",   ""   -108   ...
, -     ...?   -  . !

----------


## RK1AT

> SW-2011T   ...


    ,  QSO . 

 ,   .
 ,        ,  ..   ,     -    ,    QSO  !

----------


## Geo

*RK1AT
*!   ,     ,   :"  ...!" 
 - ,  - . ! ,    - .   - .
!  ,    70-,        .   ,   10%  ,      - " - !"
 ,  "" - !

----------


## ra6foo

10 . 
     ,  .
 ,  ?

     .
       , 
       10.

----------


## LY1SD

> !       ,              .


     . ...  , hi!

----------


## RK1AT

> ,      ,   :"  ...!"


 ::     ,   , ,        ,      ,           .  ,      .

  GEO ,     ,        ,             ,     -      ! 
!
 DF9VK   -   ,   ,    " "   ,   .    ,     ,       ,       :Crazy:   ,  ,              17.0000-20.000 ,      ,   -  ,   ,   ,                    -   ,    !  :Crazy: 




> .
>      .


    ,  -         $,    ,  ,   -!  :Laughing: 


     ,        .  .   "".

----------


## LY1SD

> .


    ...  ::::  ::::  ::::

----------


## RO5D

> 


     .




> 


     ?

    " -".
     :
http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-10.htm

----------


## UU4JGI

> " -".


DL2KD    .      , , ,    .
     - .
  .  ""  ,               -.
    ,        -.       .
    : "CFA  -       .          ,,      ,    . "      .

,     ""    .
   ,    .
, , , ,  ...,       .
 ,       .
    .       5%,      .
          0,3 ,       .
       .
 ,  ...

*  10 ():*




> .


! ,   ,       .
 -        .         ,   ,  .
   ,       .
73!      .
P.S.   ,     .    . -.

----------


## UA1ACO

,

...   ,     ...  .

* :*
"   ,        ,  . ?"
  ,   ,  ...    -     !    :Crazy: 
,    ,    .
: ",   ,        !" (RK1AT)

*To RA6FOO:*
"    -     ."
 ,    ,            -  ,      . ,       .
    ...      .  ,    .

*To RW4HFN:*
"  - . ,       - , , ...".
 ,       ,     (   ...   -26   :Smile: .  "  " (  ,   ,       ) :              *" "* ...   ...           ...   "  "? ,     ...   -, * ?*   ,      !!!     -...    "" -  ... - .     .

*To UU4JGI:*
"UA1ACO   ,             .
    ,      ."
,    ,  ...   .     " "   ,  " ",    ...    .  ,  -? 

*To Gest:*
"    ..,    ....".
  !  !     ...     ... :    : 

*To RZ3RX:*
"     ."
     :-)  ...             (          ...,  )...        -  .
"            7O6T."
*  QSO PSK-31 *  ( -  !),    : " PSK-31    "!!!    ... !
*
To RK1AT:*
"        . (DF9VK)"
- "   ,   . (RK1AT)"
,         ,
http://forum.qrz.ru/post512800-2520.html
 ::::  "",   ... 
   ... ,    :-)   ...  .
         ,    ...   .

* :*
" ,         ?   -   ?"
*  ...*  :Super:   :  : 
 ,       #1270,  :
" **  ICOM-7000.   !". ,   .  ,     ,  ? :Shocked: 

.
73!  UA1ACO

----------

*UA1ACO*,     .    .      .      .           . (       ,      .      .)
          ?     .?
   7000   !   :Super: 
 ,  .
    ,     .          - ,  .       SFRT .  . 
   ,    .   .   .   .   .   .
 ,    .     ,   .

----------


## UA1ACO

> *UA1ACO*, 
>           ?     .?


     ... ,     ,   .   **  .    (       )     -  !    !  ..  .. ...



> 7000   !  
>  ,  .


  -     (   )      ...    .  . !    **    -  ?!




> ,     .          - ,  .       SFRT .  .


 SFRT -     (  ,    ?)
   ...   ,       -        ( -  )...,          .   ,         3-4 !    ,    ...




> ,    .   .   .   .   .   .
>  ,    .     ,   .


        ...   ...


73! vlad  UA1ACO

----------


## LY1SD

*UA1ACO*,    ...    ,   ,    ,  ...      .  ,       .   .

----------


## ra6foo

> . !    **    -  ?!


,        ?
         . 
    -    .

      ? ?   , .
     ?    ? 
, ,    .
        ?
       ,      .

p.s.     ,       .

----------


## DF9VK

> ",         ,http://forum.qrz.ru/post512800-2520.html    :-) "",   ...    ... ,    :-)   ...  .


    !     .          "  ".      ....      ,       ?! - !             (DL1BA)       .     ""  .        ,   !        "". 



> ,    ...   .


, ,     .    "" .   ,  ,  ,   "  "    .



> DF9VK   -   ,  ,    " "   ,  .    ,     ,      ,      ,  ,            17.0000-20.000 ,    ,  -  ,   ,   ,


  !       -  ,  , -, -, ,    .        .  UA1ACO   ,    .          . ACO   ,    .          .
     !  ,    .     ,     .   .     ,   !     ,    ,   !    ,  ! 



> -


   .

----------


## DF9VK

> -    .   ,       ,    ( ),      .    (  ?),     ,    .        .


          : http://forum.qrz.ru/post575395-3623.html http://forum.qrz.ru/post577084-3823.html .   ,  ,   () .  :Smile:

----------


## DF9VK

> .


        .



> .


      .      ,        ?            ,      .



> ,          -.


    .         .        ,            .      ,    ,   .  qrz.ru    ,    .

----------


## RO5D

> , , , ,  ...,


      -,     .
   .
      ( ).
       ,      .
      ,         .




> :-)


      -    . 




> QSO PSK-31   ( -  !),    : " PSK-31    "!!!    ... !


   .
   -      .
       162  QSO.
  - - 0!

       17   20  ,        .
      (  ).
        .
   -        .
        !

    - - !

!

----------


## RO5D

> 


   .
       -   ,   !
   !
   (, InvV,  )   .




> 


  .
 ?




> -.


       !
      ?
    ?

----------


## ra6foo

> -    .   ,       ,    ( ),      .    (  ?),     ,    .        .       .


 

 ,    ,    1%   3
  1200       , 
  1   ,    3   
  -     . 
 99   ,  ,  .

----------


## ra6foo

> MMANA-      , ,    ?


      C  L (1-)      (2-) 
  (  ) 20   100   .
   1% 
(    -   ,    
 -      )

----------


## HAZ

> ,  ,   () .


        ,  .  ,    .
To *ra6foo* -      ,   , , , .      ...    ,   .

----------


## RK1AT

QSL  TP8CE ,      . TNX

 

  .

----------


## ES1BA

> ...  , ,         ,     -...  .


,   ,  ** "__"      ?   **  ( )  ...     (   QSO 06.09.12  20),        ** ...
   ,        RK1AT?      "" (, , )?

----------


## ra6foo

,   ,    .
p.s.  ,  ,  :



> ,   --   ,
>        ,


 ""       .

----------


## RO5D

> QSL  TP8CE ,


    -  .




> ,


     ?
   ,     ?




> RK1AT?


 RK1AT     .

----------


## ES1BA

> ... RK1AT...


     (  ) UU4JGI   :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

UA1ACO: "     ... " 
 -,        RK1AT.

    , 1- ( )  2- ( )
  , 3-,   1-  ,       .
     1%,     80%.

----------


## UA1ACO

> UA1ACO: "     ... " 
>  -,        RK1AT.
>     ...


,     ...       :Sad: 
           ...      RK1AT?       ,     ?

     ...          ...  ... ,  ** ...        .  ,    .

  ...      MMAN`?     MMANE    -20/-30dB!   ?   ""...      "Ansoft Designer"  "HFSS" -    - , ,   ""    ( ,   ... ...),  , ,   ..    (     )...              -    ""  ""...      " "?
,        30 . ( )    .
         ""     "" -         (    ).
        (   )...       QRPP (1 )...      ...  !      ...
 ,  ,    ...   ?       ?! ,    ...   ,     ,  .

 !
73! Vlad  UA1ACO

----------


## 3

> ""       .


 , !  :!:      ,    :Embarassed:     : 


> "  ,   !

----------


## ra6foo

> ?
>      ?
>     ?





> MMAN`?     MMANE    -20/-30dB!   ?   ""...      "Ansoft Designer"  "HFSS" -    - ,


,       "Ansoft Designer"  "HFSS"    ,  ,  ? 
(         )

----------


## ra6foo

, .   .
   ,    .
           .
      ,       .
  : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=21241
    ,     
  -  -   .

,     (  -),            .
   . .   ( )

----------


## VOVAN.59

> UA1ACO: "     ... " 
>  -,        RK1AT.
> 
>     , 1- ( )  2- ( )
>   , 3-,   1-  ,       .
>      1%,     80%.


    , .   ,    GP       0,15 .      GP ?          .   ... , .

----------


## RU6AY

> , .   ,    GP       0,15 .      GP ?          .   ... , .


      ,     ...    ,     .    .

----------


## VOVAN.59

> ,     ...    ,     .    .


    , .        -      14      ( 0,5   5   GP),    ,        (     ),         GP,     ,  -       .   "     ,     ...    ,     ".     . ,         ,    ,  99%,  .  , ,     -   ,   .         .   ,     -  .

----------


## LY1SD

> ""-  7          86 .


,    ,    ? .

----------


## DF9VK

> ,         ,    .       ,    -       .       "",    - .


       . ,  .     , .

----------


## DF9VK

> .


 , ,  !         (),                  .

----------


## LY1SD

> 338


http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post660450
, .

----------


## 3

:             *       UA1DZ --        0 ,              "  "   .                   ....            (         "

----------


## ra6foo

-   UW3DI.  .    ,

----------


## ra6foo

2-,  ,     .
   ,      .

----------


## rz3qs

> 


 ,      ,    ,     .

----------


## ra6foo

> C  ,    !  ,  . 
>             , 
>     ,      80%!


   .  ,    . 
   ,       
 ,     .     .
   .    .

----------


## Gena-lab

> ,     ,    ,    "  " !   ,   ,   ,      - !   , - ,      !     ,  90   ,     ,     ,    ,      -  70..80   .      ?   - ,  .   ,    ,    !   ,   ,   - , - ,     -      ,   !


  !    ....   !           .....         "  ,    ,   ,     ...."    ,     -   ....     ,       .....       ,   -,   ,  ....    .       ,    -,         .    ,   ,         ,     ,      ,     ....

----------


## DF9VK

> .


  DL7PE.         ()   1\4       .

----------


## ra6foo

> (  ,     ),    .


  2-   ,    .

    .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,    -,         .    ,   ,         ,     ,      ,     ....


   .  :!:  :Super:           .        (   -).      .

----------


## vadim_d

> 2-   ,    .


    L  C   :Smile:

----------


## DF9VK

> ** ,  ,   .   ,     ,      .


 100% !     ,   !    -  !
http://forum.qrz.ru/post548103-3165.html

----------


## RK1AT

> 100%


 ,  -     !
, -       ,         ,   ,   .

----------


## ra6foo

ra6foo  
  2-   ,    .



> L  C


 , !    .     3-,      5

----------


## DF9VK

> , -       ,         ,   ,   .


     ,     ,  80.  .   !   ,  9  .     .    .  :

----------


## vadim_d

> ""           ,       ,


 ,    ,          (   )    ,        .   -25   ""         :Smile: .    N1GX   ,   ,         (   )

----------


## vadim_d

> ,          ,     ,


    ""  ,     ,    .                 :Smile: .

----------


## RK1AT

> 


  !   ,              , ,         .
       ,      ,          ,    ()             ? , ! ,    ,      .         ! .

----------


## RK1AT

> ,  20 .


   (TRX, antenna) ?        ,      .

----------


## ra6foo

,    
   .    
 ,         
        (     ),
   ""  3...4 . ( 18...24 ).      .
  ,       .

----------


## Gast

> ...... ,         .....


       ....,         ...
  ,  ,  , ..,           - ....?

----------


## ra6foo

> ,        15,     .


  ?

----------


## ra6foo

> 


  "   "     ?




> -!


    ?

----------


## vadim_d

> ,          ,          (      )


 ,        ,     ,     (  ).    :  2% -    N1Gx.  " ",             ( UA1ACO  144 ) - ,       ,        .      :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


    ,    DJ0IP -     .




> 


  ,     ?

----------


## Alex 1

> (TRX, antenna) ?        ,      .


  IV-160mX80mX40m ,  L-15m , TRX IC-718 .

----------


## DF9VK

> "   "     ?


    (-),     - L+L, ..   " ".

----------


## RK1AT

*RZ3RX*,
   ,         .  ,   -  ,   ,          ,          ,            !
   ,         -  ,    ,   ,      , !      ,      .

----------


## RO5D

> 


   .




> 


!
    .
            .

----------


## Gast

> ,       ()       .   ( ) :


 ,    ...,   ...

----------


## ra6foo

,               ???



> ,           .  , .





> ,           .  , .


p.s.     , .
   "   ?    ?"

----------


## ra6foo

? 
   ,           ?

----------


## UU4JGI

> *UU4JGI
> * ,    ,            90 ?


   -  160 .     .      .
 ,  ,  .
     90 ,     .    ,   .
  ,  .     -.

----------


## UU4JGI

> .


     160    ?

----------


## ra6foo

> *ra6foo
> *         R ?


    ,    . 
       .... 
 ,      R  ! 
     !

    ""   ?
    .

  : " ,     1    100 , 
        1 ! "    .
      .

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


,  ,        . ,  ,    -.
    , ,                .    ,        13  75 ,      2   30 .   .
73!




> ,  -  ?


     -,        .      ...

----------


## ur5cbz

> , ,                .


      , 
    .     UA1ACO. 
    .    
      .   "...     "  :Smile:   .

----------


## ra6foo

: *    ,   .
  ,  .     -.*

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


       -.           UA1ACO.
 ,      110       ,         .
  -      .        .
,   20-    UA1ACO,    .       .      15 .
         . http://ehant.qrz.ru/exp_eh4.htm
  ,       uu4jgi@meta.ua,   .
73!

*  8 ():*




> ,


  RK1AT     ???         200 .       6    100 .
     .     ,      .      12   20-,   .
          .

----------


## UU4JGI

> .


!       .      ,  ,    ... .     ,    ...,   .
   !   ...
    ,     ...  .
              .     ,     , 0,4      10/0,4     40 .    ...

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,          .


    .       5 .      400   .    20    .         ,     BNC.             .        .    .
  ,       Build a Multi-Band Mono Delta Loop For 40, 30, 20 and 15 Meters. Jose I. Calderon (DU1ANV)        90 .   ,  .
73!

----------


## RO5D

> 


    .
       -.
     ,    ,        .
             ,   .




> ...


     ,    .

----------


## ra6foo

> DL1BA         ,   .        "Ansoft Designer" ...     "HFSS" (      ).     !       .


 ,  ,    -  ? 
("...     "HFSS" ")    ?   ......... 
, ,     ?
,  RK1AT,     ?

----------


## vadim_d

> .     90 .   ...


   -      .        ,    .           ,       ,       90   .         90  -       .

*  8 ():*




> -        .


,     ,                   (,   ).   ,    



> ,         -


  ,   ,   .       ,      ,      -.      :Smile: 




> , ,     ?


     :              SPICE -   .   :Sad:

----------


## vadim_d

> :     ,   .
>   ,  .     -.


   ,       ,      .       ,        .

*  6 ():*




> (   )


   ,        - ,    . -    ,   ,             ,       .




> ()    ,


        ,      :Smile: 




> 


, ,    N1GX  ,       :Smile: .     ,    ,    ,  ,     :Smile: 

*  8 ():*




> .


   "" MININEC,    NEC2       .          .     HFSS ,      -   -25,   -    :Smile: 




> 5 .      400   .    20    .         ,     BNC.


     .         ,   - 90 ,  V=dB/dt

----------


## Gunes

,   (LW)    .    1960       .    LW        ,       .         80 .   100         . QSL    , VP8ANT   599   14-05  3,5.     -.       UW3DI-1  .

----------


## UU4JGI

> ""      .


,  ,               (  )    .
       ,    -          .
    ,   .   ,  ,    .     .
, , .   ,          ,     .
  ,     UA1ACO  20-,     ,       .
      ,    ,   15 .    .
    ,   "-"  13  50     .      .
           4 ,          .  FT-897D  5 ,       10 ,       5    .
     ,           .  "",   ,            .
      "  -" http://ehant.qrz.ru/ua9lbgs.htm ,  .       .        .    ,   .
73!

----------


## Gunes

-   ?       .

----------


## UU4JGI

> !


            ,   -     .
  ,         '.     " "... .
   : , , , .        ,    . 
   ,    . 
,    ,                  .  , ,  ,        -. ,            .   ""        .
        .   .  ,    .
 "" ,           160.  ,    8   -     .         .
73!




> -   ?


  ,   .     .
       .
     ,        .
     ,   .   !
73!

----------


## LY1SD

> Gunes,          .  .       .


 .       1-96.     1-16    1-96.

----------


## vadim_d

> ,    -              90


   ,  90         ,   -    .      ,      .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,  vadim_d - ,  ,     ,     ,   ,  -   ,      .     -


   ,            ?  .



> 


      ,  10%       -,    ,      longitudinal current  :Smile: .



> ( ,      ).


 -         ,   ,    :Smile: .



> ,      (),       ,     ,   .  -


   - ,  ?        ,     .       , Ansoft HFSS -      ,    ,  "   " -   . ,     ,      .



> N1GX,


    - Adam N1GX      " ".    ,       -   .      ,    ,     ,            -        .        ,       .       N1GX -  ,      ,   2%-    . ,  N1GX   "-"   ,        :Smile:

----------


## rz3qs

> ,   ,   E H .


 ,  ,   .   H .     ,         .
         (   ),    EH .

73 de rz3qs

----------


## UA3RRT

.
         .
,  (   , ).
,    ,        ?!
    ,  , ,   ...
  :    , ,   ,   .
    _  !
 - ,      ,    .
    ,    .
    -  ...

----------


## ur5cbz

> ,    -          .


         .   " "       ,  ""     .     ,           (   )   .   " "      ,         
  ,   . ,        .    ,,       ,    ,   .(  , 18-10-69) :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

> ,           - ?


  ,    .  !
144 ,     10    30...45   52...53, 
     1 ,     
 3     .   . 
 ,    .
       ,    ....

----------


## LY1SD

> 10    30...45   52...53,


 .  :Evil or Very Mad: 
----------------
   " "? 
 ,    ,  :Super:     , hi!  :!: 

P.S.    ?  ::::

----------


## RM9U

! ::::  ::::  ::::      (TNX RA6FOO )   160    CQ WW 160m DX Contest      ! ::::  ::::  ::::  ,       :      ?    .      !
, RM9U.

----------


## UA3RRT

> 


      ,     .
     .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> , UR4III,  (   M0DFI, UA1ACO)   ,       -              ( ,      ).


,   .    .       .

*  43 ():*




> -    -     ,      (),


..   ,  ()   .  . 
*vadim_d*,   . http://files.radioscanner.ru/files/d...jnie_polja.pdf 
 .49           .      .      1/r^3  1/r^2  ,  1/r.         /        .
       .      / **?

----------


## TVI

> ?     ,   -   ,       , ,         ,         .
> 
>      ,     -  ,     ,   -            ? 
> 
> 
>  ,      .                ,   ,        16  ""  ,      (  -  1  1 )


  ,  ,  !
  !

----------


## UR4UDT

" ",      .  ,  .  .  !

----------


## ra6foo

> ...  ,  "",
>    "" -      ...      ... 
>  ... " "  ()...  ,       
> ,    ...    "",    :-)
>     -    ... .


          - ? 
   -.    ,    .
        " " "  ..
    . 
  ,      ,   .

  ra6foo  
, ,     ?



> :              SPICE -   .


  .

 MININEC    ,          .
,    ,       100 ()    ,    .
    -   2 ()  . "        " -   , 50%  
   ,        .

----------

*3*,  :Super:   .?
  ""
     .       .
 ""  .     .
   ,    .   ,  .   ,   ..   ,.  .
        ,        :Crazy:  :Crazy: 
-    .

----------


## LY1SD

> D=11 , 40  -0,09  ~12 ,


    (0,09)         .     ?

----------


## LY1SD

> ,  ,


.




> ,


  .

----------


## vadim_d

> 100 ()    ,    .     -   2 ()


,               :Smile: . -         ,     ,  ,    :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

> ,              . -         ,     ,  ,


     , 
  " 112503"     157, 
   12  ,    , 
    ,     
15   c    .

----------


## UR4UDT

.
     .
 ()  1 .
 30-50  (       ,     ,   ).
   :    (10-15 ).
       100-200 .   2.
     .
   .
1.   .
2.   -.
:   -   ? ,    ? 
         . ,           .
 :   ,    (?)  ,       (   ) . ,       . 
      .

----------


## HAZ

> .


    ,      ,  UA1ACO.   ,    .  1)     (  )  /   ,  ; 2)    90 .   ,    ; 3)    (  1/8 .) -   ,     (   ),      .. 1)  2).      -   ,    . ,     ,     , ""  " " - -     - .      , , ,   , ,  ,   -  -.

----------


## LY1SD

> (  1/8 .) -   ,     (   ),      .. 1)  2).      -   ,    .


     ,   ,     .     - .          .   ,     .

----------


## TVI

> ,      ,  UA1ACO. *  ,   * .  1)     (  )  /   ,  ; 2)    90 .   ,    ; 3)    (  1/8 .) -   ,     (   ),      .. 1)  2).      -   ,    . ,     ,     , ""  " " - -     - .      , , ,   , ,  ,   -  -.


 ,    ,  "EH-antenn" -    ! 
,   -   ,        ...

----------


## ur5cbz

> .


 .     .      **   20 .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,       .


http://forum.qrz.ru/post581677-4043.html
*   .      EH  S-   5.7, 
  MFJ       5.9  
73! , RK1AT ex RA0JV* 
   2   12  ,    22        
 2        .    . 
          ?

----------

,   EH    ,          EH ,    ,            (   , RX  TX)      EH .

----------


## DF9VK

> EH ,    ,            (   , RX  TX)      EH .


 ,  !

----------


## UU4JGI

> MFJ


  ???
  .
     ...
 ,    .
   ,    .    ,   .
              .
 ,       ,          ,     .
  ...
    ,  .
   , (     80-  )     75 ,       110.     1        5.
       75  ,        .
 ...      , "   ",    .
73!

----------


## ra6foo

> ???
>   .
>      ...
>  ,    .


   ,  RK1AT. 
,  ,   ,   .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,     (.  " -" )          ,      11%.


11%  ?   11%?

*  5 ():*




> ,   HAM,   , 
>   ,           .


   ,       ,    ,
  .  ,  ""  "",    - .

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,  RK1AT.


   ,        ""           .
   . 
  ,     .
  .

         -   210 .    415 ,  L/D =5,53.
     32   14 .
   -2 1 .
 - 5,8 ,  - 35 .
   75    .    110 .
    .    1  .   ,  .   -...
      .
  ,     .    .
73!

----------


## ra6foo

> ,        ""
>           .    . 
>   ,     .   .


  , .        , 
               , 
   .

      ? 
     . 
     . 
   , , ,
     ?

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


,          - ,       : , -  ...
 ,        .
 ,     -,    .
,   ...,   ,     ,  : , , .
,    ,     .

     ,     .    , ,     .
73!




> 1-1,5


    ?
    .   -  ,      0.2  .          .
    .
         7.
73!

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> , Vlad UR 4 III   LY1CE (,      " ",  ,  -   UU4JGI  ,   ;  ?)             : ,  -      S ( ) ;
> , *     ,  E -  .*          -        ,       .


  .        :Razz: !
  - http://www.femto.com.ua/articles/part_2/4662.html
  - http://www.femto.com.ua/articles/part_2/4722.html
  ? 
 ,     ,     ** .,    ,  **  .         .  .   -      .
   -  .
,    .

----------

> .....
> 
> 
> .


,  ,??? 73!!!

----------


## ua3rmb

> ,  ,??? 73!!!


. ,      .
"     -     ,  4   !"  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

.  - 30-40        ?
  -   "  "     .      .   .  ,  10    .   "  ?
  .   ,     ,    .       .  -    .

----------


## Tadas

> , Vlad UR 4 III          ,   .


   ,     :Smile: 
   ,    ,     .
      ,       .
    .                .

----------


## Tadas

> , Vlad UR 4 III          ,   .


   ,     :Smile: 
   ,    ,     .
      ,       .
    .                .






> .       .     .


-   qrz.ru              .
   ,         .

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


    .          ,   ...

*  11 ():*




> R        .


        -      ,     : "  - ".
       ...

   ,     .
73!

----------


## R2F-010-KA

:

_   6-    ,     .          .          .     .

_        - ?         ? . .     , ,         ?  ,   -      ,       ?

----------


## UA4HJI

> http://electricaleather.com/d/358095...zlucheniya.pdf
>    .
> ***
>  :      ,             .    ,   .      80%,  !        100 !


      (    :Smile: ).  -    -.       (   -.   -  ,  ,   - ,   -  ).           - "-",   ,    (  qrz.ru).     "  " , ,  - !

   R,     . . R -__3.2011.p  df -       !

----------


## ra6foo

> R,     . . R -__3.2011.p  df -       !


    ""   . 
   . . ,

----------


## ra6foo

> *ra6foo*,         Excel, ,   X, Y, Z


       .       ,     146  :Smile: .
. 
    1546    8,5 .  ""  50      30.
   -27      .
    ,        ,    ?.

----------


## ra6foo

..   681...688 $ 21.4  21,5

----------


## ra6foo

"".
, R      R .

----------


## ra6foo

. 
   1553    8,5   ,    17 . 
      ,    . 
   , ,  30,   , 
 27   .   . 
      ,   .

 ?     ,     ?

----------


## UU4JGI

- .
    NWT-7.
         FT-897D      .
 , .
73!




> 3,5-4  ?


!
    .       75 .        -      .
    ,        .

      "  ".   5 ,  TLD18W.
73!

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ..   681...688 $ 21.4  21,5


  . ,  ,    "   ".     ?
    ,    .  -.

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> , R      R .


? ..       ,       ?

----------


## VOVA080808

> ..       ,       ?


R=R+R

----------


## RA9SVY

!   -313.     .   ,    .

----------


## Valery12

_...    :           ...

_     .

*  6 ():*




> - .
>         -  80-.
>     ...


,    ,   !
  ,  .

----------


## VOVA080808

> :


       ?

----------


## VOVA080808

> -


.




> 


?

----------


## VOVA080808

> .
>   :
> 
> 
>   .


         .
*ra6foo*

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> 40   .... -.


      "",      .    !
      .   ,     .   ,    .  /    ?



> ra6foo 
> , R  **    R .


 -   R    .    !

----------


## UU4JGI

> ?


   1426.   ,            .
    ,     - .
73!

----------


## ra6foo

,     -  .  :
,              ?

,       :
*  UA4HJI  
  ,     (.  " -" )   
       ,      11%.* 

11%  ?   11%?


------------------------------------------------------------------------




> ?





> .
> *ra6foo*


   " ",   .
        .
 ,     .

----------


## Vadim

:

  .       ,
            ?
    . .   ,   
.
 . 
    1553    8,5   ,    17 . 
       ,    . 
    , ,  30,   , 
  27   .   . 
       ,   .

  ?     ,     ?

 , , ,         (   )   !
       ,  ,       (  ) .
,          ,      (      ).

 , .

----------


## Valery12

> - .
>         .
>   73!


!
    .

----------


## rv3daf

> -


       ?

----------


## Valery12

*UU4JGI*,

,        ?

----------


## ra6foo

> ,     ,     ()     ,       (  . )  ...      ...  , .


   .      (" ") 
            .
       MMANA,      
  .     .

----------


## Vadim

> .      (" ") 
>             .
>        MMANA,      
>   .


 ,

,   ,  ,    -   ...     .   "" "   (),   " ",               ,        ,      ( )    ,          !
,   -   ... ,    ,      (  )   -   . 
 ,   ,      -,     ,     .
 , .



> ,     . ,          ,     ,


 _,
                ,   .
 , .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,
> 
> ,   ,  ,    -   ...     .   "" "   (),   " ",               ,        ,      ( )    ,          !
> ,   -   ... ,    ,      (  )   -   . 
>  ,   ,      -,     ,     .
>  , .
> 
>  _,
>                 ,   .
>  , .


  ,       
        -   ?
 ""        .
           ,    ?

----------


## ra6foo

> "  "        ,  ,     ,      ...


      .   , 
   ,    "   "
       ?

     "   ",  .

       . 
-     .

----------


## Vadim

> .   , 
>    ,    "   "
>        ?


 ,
 ,     ...  , "  " ,         (        ),   ! :-).
       ,  ,       (  )       (, ,  1975., .55, 6-  ).         ,  ,  <<     ,       (  , .50,51).
     ,              ""   ,       (, 1972., .59),  ,  :
"           ...
...    ()                 (         ...):          ,       ...
...             ...
...        ()     ...

    ?   ,     (  " ")   ,    ()    ...,       ( ),      (         !).

,                   ,                    !... :-)
 , .




> ,      .   -, "- "


 ,  ""   !

 , .

----------


## Valery12

> ?   ,     (  " ")   ,    ()    ..


,        .

----------


## RA9SVY

> *  .


   ?

----------


## 3

> ?


 



> 


   ""  :Smile:    ,     **  :Razz:

----------


## ra6foo

-10...-20

----------


## ra6foo

> ,        ,      ,


,    2...4  ( 60...40%), . .   
( )        .
    ,   .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


         ,   ,      :Smile: .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,   ,    ,


,         ?




> ,    ,      ,       "         ,           ...


 !
  ...           ,   R?
    -   ,      ...

----------


## ra6foo

> ,   R? 
>     -   ,      ...


,  ,     ,    
   ,      . 
  ,  .  -  .
        .

----------


## Vadim

> !
> ,        .      -   .   ,   ,    .
> ,   ,     .     , , ,       .
>      .   ,    ,         .


 !
      -  R.,  ,       ! :-),       ,    ...           ,      ...
      R.   ,   ,     "" - ,        R.   ...       " "   -.

----------


## Vadim

> ,         ?
> 
> 
>  !
>   ...           ,   R?
>     -   ,      ...


  UR 4III,

 ,           ,  ,       " "       "  " (,  6.   2  1969.),    -         ,   "  ",      ,      ()       (     ...).    ,            ""... ,       "" (,  ),  ""  .
  "" ,        " " (     "" :-),     ...
   ""       ,    " " -      ...
      ,       ,  ,       -     ""  .....

   ""     ,   ""  ""   "  ",    -     ,    ()...
  ,      ,       -  ,        ""   -   ,      " "! :-) ,      ,          -      ! :-).
, ,   ...

 , .

*  7 ():*




> *Vadim*,
> 
>  ,          . 
>            5 .
>   -   .
>  .


 12!

   ! :-)    ...    ,      " "      ... ,      ,     ...


 , .

----------


## vadim_d

> -  ,        ""   -   ,      " "


       ,      .        ,    ,      . ,        ,     :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

,    .  . 
   1559   . ,    
  ,  ,     ,
  .     16,6 + 0,4 = 17 ,   
 50         3 ,
 30  100  ,   800.       4...40 ,
 0,15%  0,6...6%.      ,  4...2  . 

   ,      1559:

 ?     ,     ?

----------


## ra6foo

> ?


      1583  1588.

----------


## vadim_d

> -,  UA1ACO


     ?    2%  ,     -     :Smile: !     ,     , ,   CADET (     100% ),         . ,       -           :Smile: .

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,        .


    .
1.    . ADET        ...
2.     .   -    .    ,  .    :
-         ;
-      -;
-         .  20   1,5 .
73!

----------


## rv3daf

> -  "Danzka"


       (  )  .

----------


## ra6foo

25  ? 
 ,      1   10 
   3   144  20...40  .

----------


## Gast

> ,  !


  ,-   ...
....................  ....................  ....................  ....................  ..............

*Ra6foo:* ,       ..,       
              ..,       ..,    ,
           - (  )

----------


## ra6foo

> *Ra6foo:* ,       .., 
>           .., 
>       ..,    , - (  )


, .    ,    .     . 
        ,       
 -    .   .  "  "      , 
 -  .          .

----------


## rv3daf

> "EH-antenn"     --- 81,  ....


    ......   ....     :Wink:

----------


## Valery12

> ,  !


   .
  ,    .

----------


## Valery12

> .
> ,  ..


,
 (     :Smile: )
http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-45.htm

----------


## TVI

http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-45.htm,   -     "",        -  , 
    !

!

----------


## TVI

> ,  ....
>    .
> 
> *  21 ():*
> 
> ,        ,     -   ,   .
>   -   ,   .
>    ,       .  .....


  "  "--   ,  ..... !

----------


## TVI

http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-45.htm
  ,  ,   ......

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


       10 -    :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> ...      . ... ".


  ""        , ,  ,   .

----------


## TVI

> ""        , ,  ,   .


  Q=?      ,    Q=100,      Q=?    ,    Q=12().    Q=1 (),     100 % ,      83,3 %*  20 ():*


> -   ()  ?  -      "EH-antenn"  ?


      "" ()     2F.   ""        =300 000 /       - 2F -   =300 000 /... ,      ,       ...     : 2....

----------


## 9twa

> ...   "" () ...


  ,   "  "EH-antenn" -   "" ()?
  "",   " "  "  "EH-antenn"  -    ?   
 ,            .

----------


## Valery12

> ...,         ,     ?
> ...   ( ) -    ...


,       ?

*  5 ():*




> ,  "  "EH-antenn" -   "" ()?
>   "",  " "  "  "EH-antenn"  -    ?   
>  ,            .


...
   (     ),      .      ...

----------


## Valery12

,   ""  :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

*TVI*,

    .
          ,     4 .  ,         ( ).
  -  .

----------


## DF9VK

, ,  !    "".  , -, -,  ?! :Smile:   ,   6.

----------


## vadim_d

> ,         ( ).


      ,

----------


## ua4wi

> ...     -


...  -   :Smile: ))

----------


## ra6foo

> ...   "" ...      -


??.

----------


## 3

:Rolling Eyes:       "  "    --   ,   ,  : -- .   ,   ,          14 ,   -  ,  !   - !        (  ,    !),       (),       90 !
   (,  )     ,             .
"  !"  :Smile: 
- ,     (   21 )   , .   .         .    -            2--3   . ,       !!

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,    ?  :Smile:              - - -25  -30 dBi  :Sad: 



> ,    UA1ACO http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...4&d=1341736279
>     UA1ACO. http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...6&d=1341870797
>      4 .


  ,    ,       ,      ,    ,    UA1ACO       2 .                      .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,    ,           500  (  -330    )


  :Smile:   -330

----------


## ra6foo

.
(  EZNEC)

----------


## Valery12

> (  ,    !),


,    .
,  ,         ?
(  )

----------


## Vadim

-  ...  -         (     ...) :-).

----------


## vadim_d

> 75  --     125 ,    (182-125)/182=31%!


   75 ,                .

----------


## EHot

> ,       !!


   ,    .
   -    ...

----------


## EHot

> ?


     UA1ACO
http://ehant.narod.ru/w5qjr.htm
73!

----------


## Valery12

> UA1ACO
> http://ehant.narod.ru/w5qjr.htm
> 73!


.
  , ,  ,      ,     .
(     :Smile: )

----------


## ra6foo

,    , 
    "-  "
   .

----------


## DF9VK

> *  ,    * ,  ,     --


!    "" .       ,     . ""   180  .    90.     ""       .         .

----------


## Valery12

> .      ,     ,      .          90 .
>     - -  90  .73!


     ,     :Smile: 
     ,  **    (  ).   ( )      .         (  ),      .       .     ,        90 .
          ,    !




> !    "" .


,    :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> ...
> 73!


 ,  .
 ""   .  ,   .
      -   ( ),    ().... ..   ........
**  ,        !  **.

----------


## EHot

> 


    ,     ...,     .
     .
 ,                .
       .               1,    .
    ,    ,        .
         UA1ACO,     .

----------


## Valery12

> ,     ...,     ..


.
   , .
  "" : 1- , 2-.    .        ,         . 
,                   .


     :
      ()  ,         (, ,   ).

----------


## UA6LGO

> .      ,     ,      .          90 .


 ,     ,  .

----------


## 3

*DF9VK,* -      ,  ,     .
         40%.

----------


## Valery12

> -.
>    .....  , ,        -.


    ,   ,       .   ,     .
      (      , ).

*  5 ():*




> *DF9VK,* -      ,  ,     .
>          40%.


   ,    .
 :Smile: 
*DF9VK*   ,        .

----------


## ra6foo

> *DF9VK*   ,        .


  . ,   .      2525     7,4 .
DF9VK     ,    . 
   ,       .    - .
  2525        147 . ( ,   ?
c    )
. 
      (     )  
   7%.      ,     :



> ,     . ,   
>        ,     , 
>     .





> -    , 
>    ,    ,  ""  ,   
>      ,         
>  ,    ,

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,  **  **  ** ,     ** .


,  . **  ?
   -  -      .      ?
  ,   ,       (  )  90. ,     ???




> UU4JGI.


 ,       ,       90.




> ,       -,              .
>      -    .


  ,         ?

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> , ,        , ,           , , ,       -,       .         ,         .





> 90 ,  90 .  1,  -    , ,      .


,            (      )   ()      . ... :Razz: 




> ,       -   .


     ""?
 .       .           ,  . ..     .   -     .   ""            ?
    .  ?   ,     .
 , .

----------


## R7PL

!
 ,   ,            ,      ,           ,   -          EH , -   ,    20 ,   ,    ,    20 ,   ,         .
  ,        .
     , EH     ,   ,     ,   ,   ,   .        ,     ,      ,     .       ,  ,    ,  EH   ,   .
     ,    - .
   ,     .
    (UA6PL) 73!

----------


## EHot

> ,  .   ?


    ?
   ?
  -   .
    ,    .
    ,     ?





> ,


    -       :
"        ?"

----------


## EHot

> ,  .   ?


    ?
   ?
  -   .
    ,    .
    ,     ?





> ,


    -       :
"        ?"




> 


  .       . -      .
    .
     ,          .
    ,    50 ,   0,2    20-   9    .
73!

----------


## rv3daf

> ,     ?


 ,     ::::

----------


## UA6LGO

> -          , ..    .       ( )    .
>   ,          .


               .    -  ,   , .          90       -      ,     , ..   -  ...      -        90 ,          ...         ,           -        ,            .       , ..  ,      -   . ,   , , etc.,   ,      ,    ,       ,   . .       ,    ,      .  - , ,    .

----------


## Valery12

*UA6LGO

*,        . 
     90   :Smile: 

  " ". 
   .     ,    ,      .       ,      ,  S.  ,    .  ,       ,      :Smile: 
..,      , ,   ,         ,     ** .       .
   ,  ,         **    90 .

    ,    :
* -   

*......        .

----------


## 3

*RA0JF*,       7   ,  ,    1.4 ,     , . . 80 . (  --  ,    :Smile:  ).

----------


## DF9VK

> *RA0JF*,       7   ,  ,    1.4 ,     , . . 80 . (  --  ,    ).


    " ",       .   ,   .   20 ,   30.
         .

----------


## RA9SVY

> " ",       .


,    .

----------


## UU4JGI

> .


 L/D = 2,4
 1,5 
   15  5,2 
 1,4 
 6,7 
    14,150 
    .
     .
    .        .
    .

      30 .
 50  1 
 360 
 1 
  15  7,2 
 2,8 
 14 
 RG-58    0,82
73!

----------


## UU4JGI

> 30 .


 .
     2-   ?  20 .  QSO BPSK-63 c F4GWY!!! 2514 ..
   !!     .
73!

----------


## UU4JGI

> !


!
  PSKREPORTER  .        ,   73!
 , ,  .  ,   ,  ...
    ,     .
   ,    -    ,    .
73!

----------


## vadim_d

> -


  ,   ,   ,    -   90      ,     .       

*  5 ():*




> ,    50 ,   0,2    20-   9    .


    -     (      )   ,     ?




> ,     ?


    -

----------


## vadim_d

> ,     .


,   :            




> EHot


  ?  :Smile:  ,     ,    ,       




> ,


IMHO .     ,   ,           ,           .        ,      ,        :Sad: .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,                   .


  - 




> EHot- ,    ,        .


         ,      :Smile: 




> .


      - .           ,    . ,  , ,  " "     :Sad: 

*  5 ():*




> UA1ACO
> http://ehant.narod.ru/w5qjr.htm


 - ""  ,  ,    ,    -  . 120     ,    N1GX       :Smile:

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,    -


    -.
                ?

  .
         30 .
,     ,     QSO .    ,    ,     .

    ,    ,    .
   ,  ,     .
 ,        -,    ,       UA1ACO,       ?
        4        -,  ""   ,    .
     ,   ,      ,       -.
73!

----------


## UU4JGI

> "    "


  ""           .
           ,      ,  .
   UA1ACO  .
        -,      ,          ,      .
         ...
73!

----------


## Valery12

> 4        -,  ""   ,    .
>      ,


        .
..       .  ,           (     ).

    .     ,    ,    .      ,     -.      ,   , ,  ,    . 
                 .    -           (     ).


   ,                (  ,      ).         -    :Smile:    .

  ,      :Smile: ,           :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> -,              ( -    ).


,    .

----------


## ra6foo

> -      .


  ,   , , , .   . 
   ,   ,     . 
,   , ,    ..
          .
  ,    "/"
    ,        .
   :  -  ,     .
(       , ,    90)

----------


## Valery12

> -


    ,   (    ).

----------


## Valery12

> 2         ???      .   2%   -


     .

----------


## ra6foo

> .


   .  ?

(RA6FOO,       - )

----------


## ra6foo

,        ,
 .   .      
17      50 .   ,      
    .
 ""      -        
    "      "  "  ".
            .

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,


     ...
       ,   ..  ..,   ...
 !
  ,   ,   ,    ...




> ,  .


    ,    ...,     .
   .
    ,    .
     ...

*  10 ():*




> 2%


  ... 2%      .
             ?




> ,       ,       UA1ACO    !!!


 !
            30    2      1 .
     : http://pskreporter.info/pskmap.html
73!

----------


## ra6foo

_   ra6foo  
   ,  ._ 



> ,    ...,     .


,   . 
  ,      -  .
     .

,       ? 
    ...     .

(RA6FOO,      - )

----------


## ra6foo

.  ,  ,       1 .
      .      
   ,  ,     .
    50    .      
 -     50  (  )
 "  "       .

----------


## ra6foo

> 30 ...


,   -  .



> ,  ,  ..., 
>       .  ,   .


    . 
   , ,     . 
 ,      ....

----------


## ra6foo

,    . 
        --.
,    50   14    50        800,
      40 -   ,  ,  ,  
    .
  , .        . 
    90%  . 
    ,   .   .

to HAZ:      , 800,      -

----------


## vadim_d

> ,   " "   .


      - ,         ,         :Smile: .



> , .        . 
>     90%  .


           (  ),      ,             .    ,           :Smile:

----------


## rw3ar

,         ,    :
- - = .
- - ,       (  , ).
-  (,   ,   "" -    ) -    .         (  ,   ) "" . ?   .

     "",      - -   , -    -   ,    ,       .  ,   ,    ,            " "  -       .     -.

*RK1AT*:

*,       ,       UA1ACO    !!!
      ,     .*

   - ?  :Wink:

----------


## 3

1675     .         ,   .   .
 . "__  " --   75 ,      =2.
 . "__  "   ,     500 , . .      20%
 . "__  _"      5100 , . .          5 . ,          .
    .    !

----------


## vadim_d

> 50   -


      ,   .   -      3: L+L, L+T  Star,       . L+T                -  .    . /        -    ,         ,  -   -   50     .         ,     . -,     -,    ,           .   IMHO   -    :Sad:

----------


## vadim_d

> ,        -   -  -   ,             .     .


      -        (,  )     .       :Smile: 




> : "       ",         40   .    FT-897...


              (  ,   ) -        ?  :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

> !
>    .
>  -        
>         .


  ,   "   "?     UA1ACO.

----------


## RK1AT

> ,  , 100    ,  10000/400,  10 000,       .


  ::::   ::::   ::::  ,           !  :Laughing:  "" *vadim_d*  (c)  :Crazy:

----------


## 3

*Valery12,*      ,   ,    ?  :Smile:

----------


## 3

> COM


  ,  -   5    D=32 , 2000,    ,        :Smile:

----------


## TVI

> "" .
>   ,    - "   1"....?
> (Load in EEPROM 1)


     !   !
  ,    -  ,  ,        "",    ,      !
   ...!

----------


## TVI

> ,    * ..
> *- ..          .         .      .  ,     ,     .
>          R.
>       .    75 .          ,    . ,    500  -    .        ,  , (75 )    88 . 
>  ,    .
> ,         . ,   .
> 
> ,  R  ,    ,      R  .
> 
> ...


  ...     ,   "- " -  ,     ,   (N=1)  ,      !

----------


## ra6foo

.    ,     .
     3000  ,        .
    20 ,       3,  23    .
   : " -  "

----------


## Valery12

> ,       /         ?


,    377  (    ).

    14   1   . 
   -        ,    /  . 
       (   ).
 :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

,      !
        .

----------


## rv3daf

> ,


  -     ,       , -,            -   !   -     ,  ,    .

----------


## UU4JGI

-.
      .
          -.
    .
, ,   ..  ..
73!

----------


## Valery12

> -


   ,    *-*.

----------


## ra6foo

!   ,    .

----------


## LY1SD

> !   ,    .


     ,    .    ,   . ?

----------


## ra6foo

> 30    .  6 .   . ..        .


,    .

----------


## ra6foo

> *vadim_d*, , ,  MMANA, -  (MMANA)         ?


  ,    .    , 
          6..9 .

----------


## ra6foo

> ?


    ?     ,      .

     (),     ,     . 
 ,         -  .
,       . 
    .    :
  +      ,
  +    .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,  ""   
>   R          ! 
> **      R   !
>   ?       !


,      . 
    ,      :
R    -? 
      ,    ,   ,
      .    ,   ----
-

----------


## ra6foo

, :
  +      ,
  +    . 


  ,     .

    : MMANA    
(       )

       ,   " "

----------


## ra6foo

> ,  ""   
>   R          ! 
> **      R   !
>   ?       !


 
   ( )     1 . 

      ?

,   , R  = P ./I  .  
 ,     
       (.   1806)
   P .   0,7%      
 20...50%       ().   30...70 . 
  30...70    R ,  0,5...1,5   15...100 . 
   R     15...100 .

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,      ,


     ,         220      ,   / .
         -.      ,     ,   .

----------


## UU4JGI

> ?


!
       ?       ...
     ,      .
99!

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


,   ,       , , ,  ...,     .
           ,     .
 ,      ,   ,  ?
   -    .         .        ,  ,        ,     .    ,     .                     .        ,       ,    40   60    .      47    7 .  ...   .
  73!

----------


## ra6foo

> -    . 
>         .


  .

----------


## rw4hfn

> ,    ,     .        .


   ...  :Smile:    ...




> ,  ,


  ::::  ::::  ::::

----------


## ra6foo

> ,            ,             ,        !         ,         !


   - .
     , , , 
      .
   ,  ,
             .

     ( ,  ):
   0,0025 ,       ,
    .    6%. 
       . 
  ,   Vadim-d,       .

 . ,  ,  ,     10% 
     (   0,250,25 )? 
         . 
   ,     ?

----------


## RK1AT

:: 



> 


, - ,     ,  " "  ::::          .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,      . 
>     ,      :
> R    -? 
>       ,    ,   ,
>       .    ,   ----
> -


                QRZ.       200 .               .     .



> .     (  1/r)     ,          -  ( ).     ,     1/r ,   (   1/r)


     ,        ?
      .      .

----------


## ra6foo

> *"   " ..* .  ,  ... 
> 
>  ( 44-46   ). 
> 
>   r=L*L/la=0,5*0,5/20=0,0125 , .. 1,25 !!! 
> -       !   ...   ..
>   ,        !
> 
>      "-"        ! 
> - 1,25    !!! -   ,       .


  " ",   ,     .
   48  -      :
"" _ ,  : 
1.  lambda / 2 pi r  = 1       ._ ""
(  14     3,35 )

----------


## Valery12

> ,        ?
>       .      .


,   * 
http://esis-kgeu.ru/ems/339-ems

*   (,     ),  .
       .
    :

----------


## vadim_d

> 1.  lambda / 2 pi r  = 1       . ""
> (  14     3,35 )


,   ,    , ,  ,            -  ,   ,

----------


## UA3MCH

> ,    14 ...     (14.4),      (14.5)...


!    ,  -  ! :Super:

----------


## vadim_d

> 


   ,    ,  ,  



> ( )    ....,          0,0125 .   ...


   -   ,  - ,      (    )   



> ,     ,        .


       ,      -  



> -               .    -.


  ,         :Sad: .       ,        (   )      .   - ,     -    -   ?    - -   ,    .    , ,

----------


## ra6foo

> 0,0125 .   ...


   ,    .          ,
       . 

     ,     .

----------


## Valery12

> .         .         ,     ,        .


   -   .
           :(
          ,         -    (    :Smile: ).    -     .

    ,   ,      "",      (-)       .





> -               .    -.


     ( ,    ),       ,        ,       :Smile:

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


! 
    ,    .     .  ...
   ,        -.
     .
73!




> 


   .        .
     73!

----------


## Valery12

> ,     ,


,  .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,  .


.       ,     




> ,      .


  .

----------


## ra6foo

-   ,   .

----------


## ra6foo

> ...     -  ,   "" .


    ?
     , 
 .    (     ) 
    -,   ,   ..... ?

----------


## ra6foo

,   ,   



> .


         ?

 .   1/200 ,   .
 14             .
  ,

----------


## Valery12

,  -  !
(, ..      :Smile: )

----------


## ra6foo

> ,   ,   
>          ?


     .

----------


## Valery12

> ,


,   - *       (* *).*

      ,    !

P.S.
    ,   90    .

----------


## Valery12

> .
>        .


   ,      :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

> 





> .





> ,   -        ( ).
> P.S.     ,   90    .





> ?
>    ,      .
>  .    ...


  ,  ? 
    ,   90    
" ,  "

----------


## Valery12

,       .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


, :            .   ,    ?  :Smile: 




> ,    !


   ,         ,    .   " " (  )      ,     90   .       :Smile: .

       ""  -     2%  ,      N1GX  :Smile: 

*  7 ():*




> .


"  ,  !"  :Smile:       - ,     -   1/r  ,               ,    .    ,   :Smile: 




> ""    .


,    :Smile: .     ,  ,              ,        :Smile: 

*  18 ():*




> ,     ,    ,     UA1ACO.
>         -.
>  ,     -  ?
>     ?


    -     2%  ,    (  )       ,        ,   -25 -30 dBi,    N1GX,   "" .  Chu-Harrington limit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chu-Harrington_limit ,    L. J. Chu, Physical limitations of omnidirectional antennas,       .  ,      ,             N1GX.

----------


## ra6foo

> ,  .
>   ,  .
>    .
>  ,   -,   BPSK    ,    .
>         ,    , , 
>       -.
>    ,        , 
>   ,    .


   . 
            .
  BPSK,   .

        ,    , , 
   (   -)        .
      ( ) , 
  ,    .

  ,  .

----------


## UU4JGI

> , ,   ,     ...


, ,       ,      .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/images/smi...8_biglaugh.gif




> BPSK,   .


       ....
     .
  BPSK     ,      :Razz:

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


!          ?




> ,


  !!!
   =1,      ...

----------


## UU4JGI

> !


  !
    ,  ...
   ...
   : "       ",    ,      .

----------


## vadim_d

> !          ?


  ,    N1GX  (    )   ,           2%  .    CFA      2-  ( ,      )       .   ,     (  )   ,           ,      .   -  (, ),        .        :Smile:

----------


## Georgij

> : "       "


   ,      !  , ,       -,,  , , .. ,   ,  ,      ! 
  ,    -.?    ?




> !


    -  ,,   ..? ,      BPSK   . :Smile:

----------


## UU4JGI

> , ,    ?


    ?
        : "     ,   ."
     ,         .
  ""          .       !!! http://www.polarpost.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=634 http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?Hero_id=12271      !
               ,        ,    .
99!

----------


## rw3ar

" -",        - .
     ...
, ,      , ...  ,   -   ,  ,  - -   ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ES1BA

> !
> ...


,    ...
       ( .   )   ,        ?      ( 30   ) - ,   ?  - -      ...
 QSO  20 SSB  ,    ,  100   (       2.   52)    ,  - QSO    53  57.
        ?
  ( 30)   6   ** . 
       (       ),    ?  -        (     )   20-30? 
    :



> !
> ...

----------


## Valery12

> ( 30)   6    .


...     6 .

,   :
     5   (    )     12/450 .
  -- !

  ?

----------


## Valery12

.
 -  .

----------


## rw3ar

> ...     6 .
> 
> ,   :
>      5   (    )     12/450 .
>   -- !
> 
>   ?


 ... 
  EH     ,     -    80-.  :Very Happy: 

    ,    ...    ...  , .

   -  ...  ...    ,  ,   ... , -, .

    .       - . 

    -   (  )  ,      " ", "  ", "   "...

----------


## ur5cbz

> 5


    .

----------


## Valery12

> .


  .
      28      ( ,     ).

----------


## Vadim

> !?   ,  ,  ,  " ".
> *       MMANA*: http://dl2kq.de/ant/kniga/3785.htm
> " " : http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-10.htm
> http://www.qrz.ru/reference/antenns/MMANA-Book.pdf


               -             ,       !
         ...

----------


## Valery12

> Valery12


!

----------


## RK1AT

> qrz.come  97 )


  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ua3rmb

> :-    ;-   ,          .     .


-    ( " ",       -      ,   - ).

----------


## rw3ar

> ( 80)  "" Valery12 -      70-80...


     ...   80-     80-?

  ,  , -,     :(

----------


## ES1BA

> ... (


      ... ?  :Razz:

----------


## Georgij

> ,    ...    ...  , .
> 
>    -  ...  ...    ,  ,   ... , -, .
> 
>     .


   ,(    , ,  ...,   )    ! ::::

----------


## rw3ar

> ... ?


-  . 
        80-?
? 
     80 ?
   ? .

  ,      ,     80-  ! ______. 
    ,  , ...   ,  ""  -   . 

 ,        ,    . 
  ,  - , , " ,  "  :Smile:       .
 , "", ... 
,  .  , . 
,  .

      ,   3     ( ,    )  80-.  :Wink:

----------


## rw3ar

> ...     .


, .  .
      ...

 ,   " ,  ".   .

       ,   -  .
     -   ,    ,   - . 
       .

----------


## rw3ar

> ...     .


   MININEC?
   ?

 -   ( ,   ,       )?

 ...

----------


## rw3ar

> , .      3        1   .


   -? 
   ?  - ?

    ,  ""  .    , , .

      -.

  -  ... ?

----------


## ra6foo

> -? 
>    ?  - ?
>     ,  ""  .    , , .
>       -.
>   -  ... ?


     .      
       ....      ?

----------


## rw3ar

> ,   :     -   -.
> ,    ,       ""    .
>     ?


 Ѩ   - " ".
   . , .
   -,  ,  ,    . 
      .

 ""    ,     ,      ...
    .         .

       .        ,      . 
  -   . .
  (   -  - ) . 
   .

 "" - . 
      -,     ,  -: , ,  , -... ,    (  ),  ,   , ...
     ,   ? 
  ?

----------


## VOVA080808

> ,      ,     80-  ! ______. 
>     ,  , ...  ,  ""  -   .


  .
      .

----------


## UA9OC

> ,    (  ),  ,   , ...
>      ,   ? 
>   ?


  ,   .     .
 ,      , ,    " NEC", " ", "     EH- "  ..  ..      -       -    ...

----------


## 3

*Valery12*, "   !" ()  :Smile:        (      :Neutral:  )
   ,      .  ,         14 ,     6 ,    0 .

----------


## 3

*Georgij*,         6 ,   ,       :Smile:

----------


## 3

*Tadas*,      ,    ,     ,   ,  ,  ,       ,      ,               ,  ,             !

----------


## 3

> ?


  ,     :Smile:

----------


## ua1nan

> . . .
>  ?


     ..   1927 .
  .

----------


## vadim_d

> (       )


  :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> 5   (    )     12/450 .
>   -- !


    .       ,  ,         ,    ,      .           2%     -     ( DL7PE MicroVert)  :Smile: 

*  14 ():*




> ,   3     ( ,    )  80-.


    160 -    ,  .   -   "2  12"    0.5  2     30 ( , ).    (  )   ,   .   350   .




> ,   -  .
>      -   ,    ,   - . 
>        .


    . - -    :Smile: 

*  6 ():*




> ,  ""  .    , , .
> 
>       -.


   .             ""   ,       .    ,        ,        (   )




> :


 ()  ,   .    .  :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> ,   .     .


 .    ,  "-" ,        .              -  .     N1Gx  :Smile: 




> ""    ,     ,      ...
>     .         .


   ?      ( ), ,     ,       .  :     :Smile: 




> 14 ,     6


     / ?  :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> ,     ,


  ,     ,       




> :
>   ,  ,   ,    " ()  ,   ",     , ,  ,  1000/400


   "  "  :Smile: ,              ,       3^4=81  ,      .    :Smile: 




> :


,    14   ,        2%    :Smile: .  ,   N1GX     :Smile: 




> WEBSDR


 



> ,  ,


             2   :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> ,   ,    ,       .


   -     :Smile: .     -     ,    .     -  ()    -20dBi,    N1GX,         90% .  ,   2-  N1GX

----------


## TVI

> QTH 3...
>  .....
> 73!


!   ,   "EH-antenn" -  . 
*:  ,  ()  !

*  ...   "EH-antenn" 

!

*  15 ():*




> ..   1927 .
>   .


      !    :   ! --    " "...  ()    !
,  , !
 "EH-antenn"      ,   ,   !

----------


## vadim_d

> QTH 3...
>  .....


 



> ...
>  ,  ,

----------


## TVI

30 :
,   "EH-antenn"   : ,   . . ...  :   -     ...  ..      ! ,  - !     *.*  


!

----------


## TVI

> . 
>    30        7  ,
>    0,5       
>     1 ,  1,5


  ,    ,  :      "" !!!!
   ,  , -,        -   !
      -- !   -  , ,  ,      .

!

    !
 0 !

----------


## TVI

> ,       ,   -  .


     , 100% !    ?
   ,     ....  ..
    - ,    -   !?

----------


## ra6foo

*TVI* 



> ?


  TVI         .  TVI

----------


## ra6foo

> ,       0,001L  1000 ...10000...10. L .


  -             ""

*  8 ():*




> ,      ,    .
>  ,    .
>   -   .
>      "":
>      () ...
> 
>   :
> http://library.tuit.uz/lectures/afu/...lecture_08.htm
> 
> ...


  ,   !!!
     ,  ?  :
*      , . .       
   ,         ().*
  :*
       ,    ,   
      .
*

  ,    ,     
  ,             . 
.
    . .      , 
      . 
  ,     .

----------


## LY1SD

> 50 000 ... 100 000 ....
>        ,     .
>        "EH-antenn"


   ,    ,    . EH-       ,     .  ""   ,   ( ,  , -)   .

----------


## TVI

> *TVI* 
> 
>   TVI         .  TVI


! .     ! "EH-antenn"   ,   !        ! 
 , !

*  10 ():*




> ,    ,    . EH-       ,     .  ""   ,   ( ,  , -)   .


   - ...   ,    .
 .

*  15 ():*




> http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-45.htm


 -  !  .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


 



> (  ) :


      ,    
       ( )?

----------


## 3

> 


         0,5    2 ,   MMANA-         ,    ,  , .

----------


## RK1AT

> 200 !


   4L4K   SK  ,           .

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> !    :   ! --    " "...  ()    !
> ,  , !
>  "EH-antenn"      ,   ,   !


     ,     ,    .  ,       .    ,    - -     ,    .   ,  ,     -    -.    ,   , .. .   ,     : c - , , ,    ; , , ,  -     .     -    .    ...

         -  - , -

----------


## ur5cbz

> . EH-


     ,   "",          ,  .

*  9 ():*




> ,     ,    ,      6%


     ,      
      ,      ,  ,    .

----------


## UA9OC

> .  , -       ,    BPSK  .     .


   .
    - ,  - ( "" -    -...)  , ,   -  --   .      -    ...

      -       -   ,   , -  ,    .

       - ,        ,  - ?...
       -?

*  13 ():*




> ,   "",          ,  .


     !!!
  ""     ,      -     , .

     -      (  ),   -   -  -,      !!!
   50    -     "",    "  ..." :-)

----------


## UA9OC

> 


 .  ,     .



> ,     BNC.


   .  ?

----------


## UA9OC

> **,   ,      ,    ,      .


  .    "    BNC".  ,    ,  ,      ,    .

----------


## VOVA080808

- , -       160-80  ?
     20- -  ,          ,    EH   :Sad: 


           ,   EH  .

----------


## Alex 1

> - , -       160-80  ?


      ?    --      ,    ,    136  .  :Super: 




> ,   EH  .


  !         ,     !    ! :Wink:

----------


## VOVA080808

> ,          80-160 .        700  .         30      500  -  .     ,    30   .     .      ,   - ,   .


  -  ,       5- , ,  ,    80-      , +       (    ) .

----------


## TVI

: -  !  ,         ,   Q (  LC)           - ,    ,    ""  , , ,    "" - !
 :       !    -    !

!

----------


## LY1SD

> .


"  "           .



> 20- -  ,


   50 ( EH-  20-   )       .   -     .

----------


## VOVA080808

> 50 ( EH-  20-   )       .


     1,5( 1) ,      50     .

----------


## TVI

> ?


  !    !

!

----------

> 1,5( 1) ,      50     .


     TVI  -,   1,5( 1 )     "" TV... 73!

----------


## VOVA080808

> TVI  -,   1,5( 1 )     "" TV... 73!


      ( ,      ),    tvi    ?
c           ?

----------


## ra6foo

.     ,      . 
 ,    .    ,    
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...8&d=1342908257  .
 " "    ,      .

          ,     ,

----------


## ra6foo

- .       
    , 
   ,   
   .        .

 "* , "*     , 
 , .  .        ...
  ,        .

----------


## vadim_d

> (     ,  50  90% -       ),   1-5%        " -",       ,   ...


   ,     -    ""    ,    ,    -25 dBi,             (     ).       ,    2%           (  ),    ,  "-"        ,       -  .     ,       :Smile: 




> ?


      ,        120 ,        :Smile: 

*  9 ():*




> ,        -     ?..


      ,    ,           -          1/6     . ,              .   -     ,     .  N1GX  Yahoo -   .       , , ,   ,       :Smile: 

*  6 ():*




> -  - , -


    ,   ,     Antennex (www.antennex.com)         :Smile: .




> 0,5    2


        ? ,

----------


## VOVA080808

:Neutral:  -      EH-   .
    ?

----------


## VOVA080808

> , VOVA,     ,    . 
>      ,   .


    ?
   ?
     ,   ,     ?
   ? 
      ,         .
       -      

,        -   HAMa c EH     ...

----------


## ra6foo

> ?
>    ?
>      ,   ,     ?
>    ?


     .   ?
       ? 

      .

      ?

----------


## VOVA080808

> 20-   .


 ,     (  )  (   -    ) .

----------


## RK1AT

> ??


QRA 14.136 +- QRM

----------

> ,     (  )  (   -    ) .


   ,.   .. 73! :Wink:

----------


## RK1AT

> ,       .


  ,  .
rk6bbw 5/9 5/9
rk9uav 5/9 5/9
ur5qlu  5/6 5/6
ut5vq   5/9 5/9
ra6ae  5/9/5/9

----------


## RZ6FE

> ?


http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post661094

----------


## ra6foo

> N1GX  14-21 -


          : 

      ,    .

----------


## RZ6FE

> "  "   ,        150 .
>    1,3%,   19 ,    50%,   3 .
>   .        .


      "",      :

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,    .


   !     .

----------


## ra6foo

144          .
    .    -   .

----------


## ra6foo

?      ?  ? 
   ?      ,        - ?
     ,  ,      ,     . .  . ..
     ,    .

----------


## ra6foo

.   , pse.

      .
(  ,    )

p.s.   
(    ).

----------


## vadim_d

> 144          .


   -    ?   ,    ,        -    N1GX

----------


## vadim_d

> 2 :      
>      1/4...1/2         .


      ?   - - "   "  :Smile: .     N1GX       ,          (     -    :Sad:  ).

----------


## vadim_d

> " "     .


          Claudio Re: http://www.antennex.com/preview/arch...5/ehuproof.pdf

----------


## rw3ar

> ,       .


    . .
   ?  :Wink:

----------


## ra6foo

> . .
>    ?


   ,              .

----------


## RZ6FE

> . *    .*


     ,  "*  ( ) "*      ?!      **    ,      -    .

----------


## ra6foo

,  .        . 
          ,    
 1      0,35...0,4  ( 0,7...0,8 )  .
   .     0,5 ,     0,25,  0,3...0,35 .

----------


## ra6foo

,       ,     , 
     ,    
       ,    ,   . 
   , ,          0,4 , 
  3          ,     
    .       .
,            .
       ,    40%,    20%.
      UA1ACO (   : "   
  -   0 db.      +3 dB /  /" ). 
  ,             
1/4 ,     ,    1\4  . 

  ,     ,     
 14     16  (          ).
 1/2    ,      UA1ACO,   
 ,    + 3          +14    , 
   +17    (!!!!!) 

    ,           . 
         -   .    .

     ,  ,  
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=21241    ,
  ,      .

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,  
> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=21241    ,
>   ,      .


  ,     : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post669525  ::::  
        ... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## RZ6FE

> ""   ...


     ,   "  "      ::::

----------


## RZ6FE

:: 


> ,          .
>  ,       -   " ",    ,    ** ...


    ,          -                ?
   :
*,* -, -; -, -, -. [. familiaris]
 , ,   ( ,  )._    -.__ - .__ . ._ < , ._   .  -.__ . ._
*,* , , , ,  ; . .
.       ,         ._   ""_
(   )._   ""_
(  -,  )._   ""  -._
( -,  )._   ""!_ (      -.;         (944 - 972),         )._  !_
(   )._   !_ ( )._   ();    !_ (  , , )._ *    ,   ?_ ()._  ,   !_ ().
*,* , , ,   ,  ; . .
.     ; *,  *  -. ._   !__ ,   -. _

----------


## RZ6FE

:: 


> ,


-    :::: , -     :::: 
   -   ("  ")



> ,     : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post669525


  :          (, ,   ).        : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post679524

----------


## ra6foo

, .
  :
* :
   . 
    "", ,  . 
       16  (8  )  , 
          (). 
  :
1.     -   0 db.
2.    "" - 5 dB.
3.      +3 dB.* 
 !    , +3    .
   ""       ?
  .    " "
   .

----------


## ES1BA

> ... 
>           ,     ! * 50    20 ...*


,     (   ),       ,  " " (     )?    : "* 50    20 ..."*  ... .        ,   ... :Smile:

----------


## RK1AT

> " "
>    .


,  ,        , ,    ,     ,      "  ",    . 

   UA1ACO .

*UA1ACO        ,      -  .

*


> .      ,      . ,       (    )     ,   .
> ,  . 
>    ,     " "   "".  .           .     " ",    ?     .   -     .  *,       ,    -    !       ,       "",  * !                 ,   ,      .         ...    ?
> UA1ACO

----------


## RK1AT

> ,      10    __ ,


     ,    ,  .
        ,      :Smile: 

*  8 ():*




> ,   ...


 ?    ,   ,    ,   ""    "" ,   .      ,           .  - ,   ,    !

      :           5-8%   ,   ...    .

----------


## ES1BA

> ...     5-8%   ,   ...    .


,    ...   ...
       :      ?    ... 50  ... 
   ,  - __       ...  :Razz:

----------


## RK1AT

> 


 ""        UA1ACO.         ,       .        ,     !   ,     ,     ,    DX QSO,    ,           ,         ,   .

         20   ,* (  50* )       .        7 .

----------


## ur5cbz

> ,    ,  .
>         ,


 ,    . 
   ""       .

            .        ,   .
 ,.   ,      ( )    
   ,                   . , .
   .

----------


## ur5cbz

> ,


,    .      ,          "           "

----------


## RK1AT

> 7          -


,   -**         , **      ,     ,        ,       . -    ,      ,     ,  -     .
,              (        ), ..    HAM spirit  :Neutral:  .
,  !  !  :Razz: 

** *TRX* **,   ,                   ?   *: +*,     ,           **   ,   ,  -      ""      .

    , -! 

     QSO          ,       ,      ,     ,     ,    UA1ACO   :


```
      .       ,       . 
,       (    )      ,   .
,  . 
   ,     " "    "".  .
            .     " ",    ?
      .   -     . 
 ,        ,    -     ! 
      ,        "",   !
                   , 
  ,      .
          ...    ?

UA1ACO
```

    .

----------


## ur5cbz

> ,    ,   ,    2%


      .

----------


## Stereotip

[QUOTE=RZ6FE;679941]  - http://www.eh-antenna.net/price.htm       200   ? ...


,    .  ,    ,  20  ,   ...

----------


## Vadim

> ,    ,   ,    2%           .


 _,     ""...     R ,       (    ),     ...

 , .

----------


## ra6foo

> _,     ""...     R ,       (    ),     ...  , .


 ,   , ,  R  =   / I          ,    ?

----------


## vadim_d

> ,  3-4


   ""   ?  ,     ,       ,    :Smile: .  14   3-4,   ,        :Smile: .



> _,     ""


: http://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/hand...4-04706975.pdf .         ,    

*  19 ():*




> R ,       (    ),     ...


              ,       .         : NEC2 (  4NEC2)     ( EK = Extended thin wire kernel)     .

----------


## ur5cbz

> -80
> 300 Eur


  ,    ,     .

----------


## IGOR1958

> ???


       ()

----------


## DF9VK

> *  -  Ѩ  *       ,     (   )   !!!           ???        ?


 ** !  ,   !      .    .          .  ?    ""?         :   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXH0F...hannel&list=UL

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,     ,     ,    :   ,   !


   (      ...)         ** (        )   (,           ).
 -   !

----------


## Alex 1

> ,   !      .    .          .  ?    ""?         : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXH0F...hannel&list=UL


    ,    ,    ?

----------


## RZ6FE

> !  ,   !


 :

----------


## ua4wi

> ,        ,        ?        ,       ?       ?            ?
> 
>       , ...


                 .... :Smile: )

----------


## R3DMO

> ,             -     ,     ,    .    - DL7PE MicroVert http://www.dc4fs.de/microvert.pdf ,         ,    LC ,              ,   .
> 
>     -           (   )   (   ,     ).   ,        2%  ,      "  ".
>  :               .      (),    ,    .   ,         -25dBi.  ,      (  )?


...... .        ,         .....         ......

*  6 ():*




> ""   .   ,          ,      0,98.       * .*           ,    . .


   3    14     ,    ?   , 30         ,   . ,           ,    ,  20    ,      100   ....

----------


## DF9VK

> , *30         ,  * . ,       ** ,


      .     ?           **,   .  ** ** .  :Smile:        .       ,    .
 ,     ""    ?        "? (       )

----------


## vadim_d

> ,         (, )  ,   .     (, )     .


,   ,            .  ,    (  ),   ,         ,     ( ,  ),    2%

----------


## vadim_d

> ,         .....         ......


       ,  -       .    ,   DL7PE MicroVert http://eh-antenna.fromru.com/theory3.html ,   "  "    :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

> "" -    ...
> 1.        ;
> 2.   .
> 3.     ?        :    -   -  ,  .    .                        ?    ,  ,    ,        .
>    -      ,        ,      -    ...      ,       .
> 73!


       pse.         .
   ,           -    .

----------


## RK1AT

QRZ.COM   "-"      ,   ,    ......  :Crazy:  
   ,     ,     !

----------


## ra6foo

> QRZ.COM  "-"      ,   ,    ......     ,     ,     !


,          . 
  ,   +3         -   
          .  
 ,    ,     ,         ???
  . , (    15 )  ,  0,5  0,75    
    .   +3 ,    .
  : 

     , ,          .

----------


## UU4JGI

> " "        !?


     . 
   ...       ,       .
     ,       .      ,      "" ,       ,       -.
       " ",     -    ,                    .
        ?               ,          .        .
             :   -   ,      ().
               .   ...
        ,             -,      "".
    ,     .     ,   .  .

----------


## RK1AT

> .


    !   *    ,     *          , ** .  .      ,                 ,      !

    "-" ,    ,   HAM spirit,     ,                  ,        ,      ,      .                 ,           .

 ,    ,             ,         .



> 


       ,     - QSO   ! :Laughing:       .              , (    )     ,         .

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,     ,     !


,   ,   ,  "   ".         .       ,      , ?

----------


## RK1AT

> .


    !   *    ,     *          , ** .  .      ,                 ,      !

    "-" ,    ,   HAM spirit,     ,                  ,        ,      ,      .                 ,           .

 ,    ,             ,         .



> 


       ,     - QSO   ! :Laughing:       .              ,     ,         . 



> !?


 ,   , .   :Laughing:

----------


## DF9VK

> ,   , .


   -  ! ?    ?      !
       , - !   , , !  :Laughing:   !

----------


## ra6foo

,    ,   1,3.  -     , 
        .
 1.3 -        1,3 
  0,5       ,    1,1.   UA1ACO.
,    ,   ,   -    UA1ACO. 
  -

----------


## ra6foo

- ,   150  .

----------


## UU4JGI

> ?!


  + ..
    ... :Razz:

----------


## Valery12

(   ""   :Smile: )

1.         =98%,       -102%  :Smile: .
2.   ""   .    ,   ,    . 

 "  "      -.

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


     ...
    -     -.       ...
     ?
    -   .    .
   ...

----------


## UU4JGI

> ?


.
    .  , .
   ,   .     ...       -.
    .
73!




> ?


  ...
73!

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,   ,


!
    LW 42 ,         -3   UW3DI     ....
      .
73!

----------


## ra6foo

> 1.         =98%,       -102% .


     ,        ,  102%  .

----------


## DF9VK

> .   ""   .


   UA1ACO !          ().
http://ehant.qrz.ru/exp_eh14.htm

----------


## vadim_d

> -29,     ?


,     ?  :Smile:     ,   0.1        :Smile:

----------


## DF9VK

> "" -    .


?   15-20    .         
 .

----------


## DF9VK

> "" , ,  ,     ""


  , , ,     "   " ?

----------


## vadim_d

> :


,    ?   ,    ,    .       (  ,   )    (  N1GX       ).           ?  :Smile:           ,   (  ) ,      :Smile:

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,    ?


!   ,      ...   !
   russkikh53
73!

----------


## DF9VK

> , , ,   ,    (  ).


  ,     ,             .      qrz.ru.       ( ,  ,  )  1-2 .    -.    !

----------


## vadim_d

> !


,   ,          :Smile: . "  "  :Smile: .   ,       ( ),  ,      :Smile: . ,   ,   " "  :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> ?


   .
 ,        .         ,    . ,  ,     100   .
*   1*,   7, (    ).

----------


## Valery12

> .      .


         =100%.

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,       ,     , 
>      ,    
>        ,    ,   . 
>    , ,          0,4 , 
>   3          ,     
>     .       .
> ,            .
>        ,    40%,    20%.
>       UA1ACO (   : "   
> ...


    ,    ..    . ,      ,     ,   .
, UA1ACO       .

----------


## ra6foo

to Valery 12: 
  .     ,        .

to Vlad: 
      UA1ACO.       ,   - 
     ,          "  ",
   .

----------


## Valery12

> ,


   ,      .
    ,    ,   ?

----------


## ra6foo

> ,      .
>     ,    ,   ?


.     1% ,   50%
                 , 
           ,     .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,


  ?      .

----------


## Valery12

> ,   ? 
>     .  .    .


   ,  .




> ?      .


  ,  , , .
   ,  ?

----------


## ra6foo

> ,  .


     ,     . 
   ,     13

----------


## Valery12

> ,          ,


    .

    ,      ,       .     -     :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> 


        -  1/6  ,      .  :   ( ),      "   "

----------


## ra6foo

> ,      , ...


      ,         , 
    .  ,     .

----------


## ra6foo

> .  -          ""


    ""  ""        ,  , " "    . .

----------


## ra6foo

,       , ,     , 
    .     0,2 ,      
    1/4 , ,  ,     , 
      .   ,     , 
       1%.
     ,            
     . ,  ,       
    . "    ,  ."

----------


## ra6foo

20       . 
     -  . 
  ,  ..

----------


## DF9VK

> 


      (   :Smile:  ):

----------


## DF9VK

> ,    .


 ,   !        "" .

----------


## DF9VK

> ,  ,   ,    .     - .


    !      2200 .    "  ",    !*  15    !*

----------


## LY1SD

> "  ",    !  15    !


  - .   .     .     -     , , ,       ,   .   15         .
 ,     ,    15       .   ,     .
     ,         .



> .


  ,     .

----------


## ua4wi

> "       ........  ........."      ........     !!!!


 dxdy.ru  ....    :Smile: )

----------


## Stereotip

.    .   ,       EN a           ,   ?      ?

----------


## 3

,          ,     .                         .      (.  "14_28__C_  ")   (.  "__12-__220"  ),       .
(   ,   ,        )

----------


## UU4JGI

> , ,      .


   .  , ,    :Razz: 
  ,   .
73!

----------


## Stereotip

[HAZ] ............     ...

, :Neutral:     ,     .       .  :Neutral:

----------


## Stereotip

M. .. .   EH    .

----------


## 3

*ra6foo*,      -  ,        :Sad:  (    ,         :Smile:  )

----------


## UA6LGO

> .....


,          .

----------


## ra6foo

> .


,    MMANA ?

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ""  "".


 ?

 .           () .  -   ,     ,  ,      90.  ,     ,   . ..      90   :   .        ,      ,      ,           .   ,   , ,       ,        .       ,    .  ,           ?  ,      ?
*  -,    ? !!!*

----------


## vadim_d

> ,           ?  ,      ?


 ,    -    .   -     ,    ,      ,   ,    .            ,                (CFA)        .    CFA  ,  ,            ,       ,    (  ).     - ""  (     :Smile:  )

----------


## ra6foo

> ,  ,   ! 
>      ,         (  ).


        ?
   ,          .
   .

*  16 ():*

    ,  ,      
      50  75  

    ,    5...20 .

----------


## ua4wi

> ,


...  -  1.8-1
...  ,   -  1.8-2 (    14 db)
...    "" ,          -  1.8 (    17 db)

...  ,        ,    
...        -  
...     (  )      ... (-6db) -   
...,  ,    ,      :Smile: ))
...      -            ,     
...  ,   ""     (-3 db)     .

----------


## ua4wi

> ,


... ,     -    
...         

... :
"B            ( ,  c  ), a     ""    .       . 

  "
http://e-science.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=27276

----------


## ra6foo

> ...  ,   ""     (-3 db)     .


    ,     ?
   ,    .   ,   .

----------


## Valery12

> ,         - *   180  * ,


,      "". 
  ! ..   .

        ,    .
  ""  180 ,   ,      .




> ,   90 ,


   .
    ,     .
 :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> " "


 ,    :
- ,   .
..    (  ),    (  :Smile: )   ""  .
 :Smile:

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ... ,


  :   .      (?) -  .




> ,    -    .   -     ,    ,      ,   ,    .


, , ...         ""  .     -     ?

----------


## ra6foo

,     ?      .
     ,    ...  .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post680987
     ,  ,   .

----------


## LY1SD

> -.
>  FT-897D 15 , =1,2
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw0L2...ature=youtu.be
> 
>     ,    ...
> 73!


*UU4JGI*, ! :!:  :Super:    !    ! :Super:  :Super:    ,   *, ,   *  !     " " ...  ::::  ::::

----------


## UU4JGI

> ?


  ...
    ,      .
73!

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,   , ,


!
    ....
  .         - !
        ,     .
     ,     ...
  73!




> 


 .  .
 :Crazy:

----------


## ra6foo

> -  ,   .        (    !),   ,  ,     -     .


      .
      ,    ,   . :Crazy: 
        .

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


...
 ,   .    .
   .    ,         .
  ...,     .
73!

----------


## ra6foo

> ...
>  ,   .    .
>    .    ,         .
>   ...,     .
> 73!


, ,  ,   .     ,     ,  .
    ,    . " "-     ,   -   ,"  "

----------


## RZ6FE

> -        ,    ,    (    ).


 .    ,      -    -   .  , .

----------


## ES1BA

> !
> ....
>   .         - !
> ... 73!


A     ,    ? :Razz:

----------


## Valery12

> ,


   .
 ,        .
 , .... :Smile: 
http://malahit-irk.ru/index.php/2011...-14-44-07.html

----------


## Valery12

> ,


     .

----------


## 3

12  ( 15 , , )     (-330).
             (     4-5 ),   1,3 (. . "___  220".
 ,    --   ,   ,   (. . "___  "),     .
        ,   ,     500 , . .     .
        :     ,   .     , (. . "___  220.JPG")    --   = 0 (),    500 .
              , . .  .

----------


## Valery12

> , . .  .


 .
   .

----------


## ra6foo

-   - .
     ?????????????

----------


## ra6foo

?
  ,   ,          .
    ,   -",   - ".

             ,

   ,    1/4       
      .

----------


## ES1BA

> ...    ....73!


 ,     ?

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,  -


  .       16...           -     .

----------


## ra6foo

> .   .


     .   ?
  UA1ACO    .
   ,   .

----------


## RZ6FE

> .   ?


  - " "   (    )         (,   ..  " ").      .

----------


## UU4JGI

> .


   .
 :Razz: ,    ...

----------


## RZ6FE

> 


          .

----------


## ra6foo

. ,   .

----------


## RZ6FE

> .         . ( 2282)


   :

*"    -* *(     ?!!!)* * 30 .* :    FT290-43  35  -0,15,   34,7  FT-897;      18; RG-58, 50 ,      . (0,0815);=1,1; 10135 .   SEA DSO-2150 USB.   (   ).     ."
         18    .       ?             (       . (0,0815) -   ?)  
      - ?   ,   ?.    , ? 
!          .
     !      .

----------


## UU4JGI

> , ?


        .
:    35   -0,15.       18 .
           .
   ,                 0.15
      .
   .
   ( 80 )    ,   ( 30 )   (30 )  .
   . .  .
  ,    russkikh53///
73!

----------


## ra6foo

,  . 
     ,     ,    ... ,  . 
  -    .
 .      . 
          ,      ,
        1/4    .    ,   
  ,  "   "         . 
 , .

----------


## ra6foo

> !         "   ",        .  ,  ,   . .  , ?


   ,   .    ,     . 
   ,       .     ?




> ,    ()   .....
> .....  , .

----------


## HAZ

> . ...      18 .


          (50-100 ),    - ,    ...

----------


## ra6foo

.      (  )    . 
        ,     .
     . 
,     ,        .

----------


## RK1AT

:: 

  !    ,    ! 

.. ,  .      .. ::buj::

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,    !


 ! , ,      !

----------


## 3

> ,     .  .


    ,      :        ,   ,           (1,25   :Smile:  )         (    ),   ,        :Crying or Very sad: 
  :   160  (  1:7,  , 50:2450   :Smile:  ,   )      ,    160     ,  ,     .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,    ,    -  .  ,  .


     ,      -  .

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,   ,    100%


 ,          .    :     =1.
73!




> (50-100


         3500 .       ,  34 .
73!




> .


  .          .
73!




> N1GX -


    Vadim_D.
    N1GX,     .   N1GX .




> ?


   .




> ""


  .      ,     ,      . :Razz: 

*  15 ():*




> 


   .
    .        1  2.   .     .   ,   1    .
       ()     .
     ,  15   5,5    :Super:       ""  ,           .
73!

----------


## DF9VK

> N1GX


    !? : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post681162

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  (  ) ,  Chu        



> 3500 .       ,  34 .


   ,     .   -     5-10      (),   80     2.5-5 .        ,    



> Vadim_D


     10  :      ,          ,       ,        .   .    ,          "".       ,            .    ,  N1GX,  ,  ,     -  



> N1GX


    UA1ACO,      N1GX.        ,        ,         ,    ,        ,   



> 


,    30   .   ,         ,    ,           .      ,       :Smile: ,   -,        .      ,        :Smile: 



> ,


,    ,   ,      .     ""       ,     ,   ,        ( N1GX). , ,       :Sad:

----------


## ra6foo

,   ,      ,  ""  .
    ,   .  ,   ,   .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,       30   ,    .


              .   ? 
      . ,  ,

----------


## RK1AT

> ,  ,


   ,    (** )     ,    *-*   ! 

   ,          .           6F,         .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,   (     ) 
>     ,    -  !





> .


   :



> N1GX          .
>      60    ,   
>      ,   150 .
>  2 :      
>      1/4...1/2         . 
> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...8&d=1342908257
> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...9&d=1342908257
>      ,      
>          .
> ...





> ,       ,     , 
>      ,    
>        ,    ,   . 
>    , ,          0,4 , 
>   3          ,     
>     .       .
> ,            .
>        ,    40%,    20%.
>       UA1ACO (   : "   
> ...





> 10  :      ,          ,       ,        .   .    ,          "".       ,            .    ,  N1GX,  ,  ,     -  
>     UA1ACO,      N1GX.        ,        ,         ,    ,        ,   
>     ""       ,     ,   
> ,       ( N1GX). , ,





> ,          . 
>          6F,       .


    .         .
        ,     .
    ,   ,  . http://ra6foo.narod.ru/

----------


## LY1SD

> .          .


-           -    ( ),   ().
   -  .., "   ".
  -  -      ,        .
 ,     .    ,     .

----------


## RZ6FE

> -    -  CFA        ,


  ... :Sad:

----------


## rw3ar

> ,         , (     )               ,     ?


 .
  -   "". 
  ""   -     -,     . 
    -.

    ,       ,    ... 
    .
    ""   ... 

 -       -    . 
"  " ,   ,   -  -.




> ,       .


.
    .
 -   .   .

  .

----------


## rw3ar

> .
>  ,   ,   .


, .  .
  "   ",  " " (  " "),   -    ...   .




> ,     ...   ,       .


, .   ,     . 
       .     ,    . 
     ,          -    ,    ""    -    . ,       .

  .  :Wink:

----------


## ra6foo

> "   ",  " " (  " "),   -    ...  .
> , .   ,     . 
>        .     ,    . 
>      ,          -    ,    ""    -    . ,       .
> 
>   .



           , 
 ,   ,    . 
   ,  ,  ,  .

p.s.            .
   ,  , : 
* 
    /  -. 
  -    *

----------


## RK1AT

> **     ,                "- ",      .


,   . 
             , , GP c ,       ,   , *      -,      ,* *     ,     .* (        )
       .

       ,      QSO,  17.000 .   ,    .  




> "- "


         .       .

----------


## DF9VK

> -  -   *    (!)  * .





> "",     ,     -** .





> - ** ,      -   ,     ,    "-   ,  ".


   !        !  ,  ""   ?    !         ,    !     ,      .  -    "  "       ,      : http://forum.qrz.ru/post657649-4914.html

----------


## rw3ar

> !  ,  ""   ?


 , ,  ,       . 
   "" ( " ..."   - )   .     .      "".      . 

   , "  "  ,         ,  ,  ,   ..  . 
   ,      .

----------


## rw3ar

> :
>  -     (1-1,5) EH  80- ,   ( -  )  QRP-  80- .
>        -     ,     .
>   ?


       . 
   ( 80-)   300 .  
     -  ,      ,  .  
   -       (   ) 86- ,     (  ).




> .   : ,   UA1ACO     ?


,  .   :Wink: 
     .      -  -.

----------


## DF9VK

> , "  "  ,             ,  ,  ,   ..  .


        .   ,   ,    !
    "",    *  ,*    .  ,  ,   . !        ?

----------


## ra6foo

> ,  . 
>      .      -  -.


 , "   " ,     .

p.s.   ,   ?         rw3ar

----------


## Zoer

2012-10-20
13:42
20 m
UA6LUF
Novocherkassk
MIKE
SSB
59    57


2012-10-20
13:32
20 m
RK4PO
Leninogorsk

SSB
59+  59


2012-10-20
12:41
20 m
UA9LAO/4
Chapaevsk
Eugene
SSB
59    55


2012-10-20
08:42
20 m
EO5JFF
Simferopol
Club
CW
559  559





     .  :Smile: 
  QSO  EH-. 
*5* - FT-817-.
         16-  25-  . 
      .




73!

----------


## Zoer

,   .       " ".
       EH-,       ,    SSB .  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sandal

16-  25-  . :Super:       !!! ::::

----------


## Zoer

> Zoer(RN3DHB),   - ?   TV? 73!


 .   -   .   TV   .




> 16-  25-  .      !!!




   ? ?
 :Wink: 




> ,   . " "  .         "",         ,         ,          .  .
>         "", , ,        .


       -  .
  -      -    .   -   .  :Razz:      -     .

----------


## CADET

,    .        ,      , ,   .

----------


## R0JF

> !!!


,  !

    30 .   -  ,     ,   
 ,    .
 " " (  2-    ).    
Hustler-5BTV (  )  City-Windom 80-100 (,  5   ).
,  " "      30 , , ,  
        .

,  .
 .  " ",  .     10110.   1,2.   
-330   48,  +148.    .

     -    ( S5-S6).  .
 ,       .     ""
 -  S1-S2       ,         .

,  .    200   WSPR. 
    -   .    Hustler 5 BTV -   -12 - -18
  (1800 ).

  . ,   .

----------


## spirit

> SSB .


   ,  T-RX?

----------


## VElkin

> ,  !
> 
>     30 .   -  ,
> 
>      -    ( S5-S6).  .


      !            ,  EH ,      .   .  :Crazy:

----------


## 3

*Zoer*,  : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=7907&page=77  1532,  : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=16103&page=16  301,            :Wink:

----------


## CADET

> -      1    
> -  ,          ,   -    .


  ,  .  ,  ,        ,    ,        .         ,        ,   . 
           .         ,   . 
  ,     ,  ,    .   ,  ,   .   ,       -    . ,     ,      .

----------


## UT4UHG

> ,  .  ,  ,        ,    ,        .


*To Zoer*:
    ,        FT-817.
  ""   -     ,    . 73!

----------


## R0JF

> "  ".
>    30     ,   - .
>            .


  ,   "    ".    "".
      ""   .  - 
 .    ,  
 .  :Smile: 
73!

----------


## sgk

> "  ".
>    30     ,   - .
> 
> 73!


 .
           .
    :
  ,     ?

----------


## R0JF

. 
     .  - 49,  - 33.    1,9.

----------


## UU4JGI

> :


-   FT-897.
   1.
  .
     NWT-4.
        SEA DSO-2150 USB.
    .
   ,    ,   ,  ,      ,    -.
    20-.   - 13,850.  .            14,150.
73!

*  5 ():*




> .


  ,   ....    ?

----------


## Zoer

> "",      .        .
> 
>        "" ?


     ""      144 .   ,   1,2 ,      40.

----------


## 3

*CADET*,    ""   -   -330,   :   20-,     500 ,               75  (    ).

----------


## Zoer

> ,  .  ,  ,        ,    ,        .         ,        ,   . 
>            .         ,   . 
>   ,     ,  ,    .   ,  ,   .   ,       -    . ,     ,      .


,              UA1ACO   40  -  .  :Smile: 

 ,           20           6      2500   825022 (    ).
 ,    ,       ( ).

----------


## CADET

> ,         ?


     ,      .    ,        ,              .        .

----------


## CADET

*vic*,

 -,       ,        .         .
*Zoer*,

    ,   .  ,          ,    ,     .        ,        ,    .   ,  " "     ,     .       .   ,      .

----------


## CADET

,    " "    ,        .    ,  ,   .         , , ,  .  :Smile:

----------


## CADET

> CADET,    ""   -   -330,   :   20-,     500 ,               75  (    ).


 ,  ,    -  .         ,       .   -  .

----------


## CADET

> . , -,   ,   
>     ()  -?
>           ?     ?
>      ,    ?
>       (  )      ""?
> 
> 
>    EH-                MFJ-941E.
>    -120 ( ),         42 .
>   "",     .


  ?



> .         ,   .


     ,    ,      .
  ,     .    ,    ,   ,    ,   .
     ,   ,         .

              ?  :Smile:    .

[


> FT-897 ,


  ,    - - ...  :Smile:

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


     ?
,       ,       .
 -               .
    ,    .... 
,            -,        ,    -.




> "" ,


     -      .
...,   .
         "".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw0L2L8Df2g&feature=plcp

----------


## CADET

> -               .
>     ,    ....


    .      ,  ?

----------


## CADET

> -   .   ?
>       , ?    ?   ?
> .


    ,    - .        .  :   ,      ,  ,  .        ,   , .




> ,      ,  ,      ( ???)  - ,          1,1 .


    ,    "" . (     " ".)   ?     ,     .

----------


## Zoer

-        ,           -    .

   -     9W,  -  U-    -     ,   (  -     ),     ,   .   .... :Embarassed: 

    ,   ?      10 .

----------


## DF9VK

> ,   ?      10 .


       5  .    ,    ,      !  !

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,      ,


.
-,     ""    .
              .
      ,   .
            .
        .
   100  ( 200    50 )       100*Q.
  10-     1000!!! .
, ,   9  .
  -       DF9VK.      .
       .
73!

----------


## R0JF

> EH-?


 ,  ",   " -  2   .  !!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!
  ""      3-5  S-. 

 , -?    ?

----------


## UU4JGI

> 1,5--2


   5  10 ?
  ,     ?
   "",          .
             .

----------


## CADET

> ,  ?


  ?




> CADET 
>      ,      .    ,        ,              .        .
>        .      200    , 
>   (     ). 
> 
>   ?


     ?  :Smile:             ,      ?      ,    , .    .

----------


## R0JF

-...
  .
   - - --   ,  "    ".
 - -  (     15-30  
   ),   .     - !
 -         .
     .

        !

----------


## R0JF

> ?             ,      ?      ,    , .    .


-... 

   - 2    (   ????????)

... .

----------


## CADET

> -... 
> 
>    - 2    (   ????????)
> 
> ... .


 :Smile: 




> ,        ,              .        .


...




> ?
>       ?
>      ?


    -  .           . -  ?  :Smile:

----------


## CADET

" " -  .      ""   .    ""?

----------


## DF9VK

> "".
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw0L2L8Df2g&feature=plcp


      : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvvRgYKLKos&feature=plcp
      UA1ACO.  ,   .
       (       ).

----------


## Zoer

> -...
>   .
>    - - --   ,  "    ".
>  - -  (     15-30  
>    ),   .     - !
>  -         .
>      .
> 
>         !


              -   ?  :Smile: 
, ,   .   " " ,     .
  ,    .
   ,  ...


     EH-   14131.  -  ,    QSO.      - 10 .

----------


## Zoer

UR5WBB -  .
 RK3DL  QSO -     ,   100  57.
 :Smile:

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


   ,     .
  ,     :Smile: 
    ...




> .


+100!!!

----------


## RK1AT

> 


14.129  14.132    Q,      .

----------


## Zoer

> 14.129  14.132    Q,      .


    .   ,      -        :Sad: .   - .    -    .

----------


## Zoer

> -  . 
>   .    .


   .  :Smile: 
    ?

----------


## CADET

*UU4JGI*,

?

----------


## Zoer

> -...  10 ... -.
>   2007- (  )  5  SSB  VP6DX.    .   
> -   .     MFJ1620   . 
>   ,         . - 2 .   () - .    ""  -.  .
> 
>  -    -  " ".
>  .    (),   .


.    8-909-908-38-22 -          5  "" .

----------


## Zoer

> ,      6  .     .
>     .  ,    4-5 UTC .     
> .


       ,  .

----------


## Zoer

> .     ,   -  .  ,    ,       ,   , , ""  .     "".     ,    ,  , , .   ,        ,   ,      .


 ,     ,    -         . 
     (  ,   ,   ,   -,   SDR-)   .

  ,   ?   ?

----------


## DF9VK

> ,   ?   ?


.    . ""              .      "  ".

----------


## DF9VK

> , ,                 ?


    .   :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HZycvc_TUk&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xxN9uVQVAw&feature=plcp 
       .   -   ,     ( 50  )
  -   .

----------


## DF9VK

> ?
>       -    ?     ?


,    . ,   .



> ?


       .         ( ).     .  ,      ,  20-25.

----------


## Zoer

> .         :          , .     .     , ,    .   ,   .



,  !
, ,  -        (,           :Wink:  ). 
   -,     80,         50 .       - 5, 10, 20, 50  100 .

----------


## Zoer

,   .

     ?     ?

----------


## Zoer

> ,  .       ,  "  " 
> "  ".


   -  (  )            (   )?
       , ,   ?  ?  ?




> :  http://r3bf.net/ant/120-antennyy-effekt-fidera.html
>      . .


, , .

     ?    ?

----------


## sandal

> ,





> ,     25-  .      .


Zoer,      ...         ..        ,        EH-.         .-,        .    ,  ,     ,       .  ,         EH-  ,          (   ),    .

----------


## SergeyV

> .    ,  ,     ,


  , -, - !!! :Crazy:

----------


## Zoer

> Zoer,      ...         ..        ,        EH-.         .-,        .    ,  ,     ,       .  ,         EH-  ,          (   ),    .


, ,        -   -      :Crazy: 
     (    )    :Super:

----------


## CADET

. ()    *SPIN* .

----------


## UR5EIN

> ...  ,    -     , ..... -        ,        ....


 .     .      ( -  ,   :   ) -   ,   . 73!

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,


         .
FT-897, 100 ,  1,1   .
  ,  . 
 "   ",     .
    :
1. .
2.  .
3.  .
 .
   5/8  ,     ,        .
73!

----------


## sandal

> 



  ,    ... :::: 
http://www.macmep.ru/new_em.htm :::: 



Zoer-        -   -    

 ,      ::::

----------


## Zoer

> !?        ?                .



:
 ,          .         .     -  .                 55-1  65406 (. 17,).   - ,   ,  - L1  10   -2  0,15 .      .     ,        (.18,)     (. . 17,)   .   WA1, WA2  -   20 .         (. 18,)    ,         .,     :   ,   ,   ,  ^     . .peea      ,    .           ()   .

*       "    (. . 17,)":
http://uu4jym.at.ua/tmp/IMG/A/an-3011.gif

   N**2393* ,       ,    .
    . ,  ,    ,   .

 -  ?  -  ,      ,         ,   .  :Smile: 

(    -  ,   )

----------


## DF9VK

> N2393 ,       ,    .
>     . *,  ,    ,   .
> *
>  -  ?  -  ,      ,         ,   . 
> 
> (    -  ,   )


  . **      ,   **    ,  "".            . CADET ,     . 




> "    (. . 17,)":
> http://uu4jym.at.ua/tmp/IMG/A/an-3011.gif


 .

*  8 ():*




> (. 18,)    ,         .


      ,      . ,  ,  "" !  :Smile:

----------


## DF9VK

> 1.    ?  ?
> 2.         ? **    ?
> 3.      ( )    ,     ?


1.  .       ""   .
2.  ** .
3.   "" ()    - .     .




> -           20 -   ( ),   ( ).


      .   ,      !

----------


## RV3RF

> .
>    ,        BPSK.
>     ,   .    .    30     6 .


   ,  .   - .

----------


## DF9VK

> , .        , ?


    -   .        ,  !?            .   ,    ,     .



> ""  ?


  !   "" ,     .

----------


## CADET

> ,      ?   ?


  -   ...

----------


## UA4HJI

> ,


, !
     ,      ::::   - . 
  - CADET  .



> -   ...


  -  1,5       . 
       -,     UA1ACO (. . R -__3.2011.p  df).   -  ,               .  .

----------


## UU4JGI

> 52


      ,    ,   es1ba...
     ?
10 !!!
   .
- : "... ""  ...",        .
 ,        ,       .
  ,    .
       ,        : "  ".
 es1ba    !!!
    ,    ,    .
   ,              .

   :
             W3DZZ.
  ,      .
       ,        .
 ,       .

----------


## UU4JGI

> -   .


   !!!
       .
  -    ,      .
     100    .
    ,           .
 UK1ZAO.  1 ,   GP  20-     ,  .
 ,   .

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


, ,   .
   .
      ,       .
          .    .
     -.
    .
73!

----------


## CADET

> ,       .


   ,      ,    .  :Smile:

----------


## CADET

?           ,          .    .    ,   ,   .

----------


## CADET

- ...

----------


## ES1BA

> ,    ,   es1ba...


,  (   )     ,  ()   ...




> ...     ?
> 10 !!!...


  ...  " "...    3 ,    52 :Smile: ,    10...  ?




> ...    (_   -  ES1BA_)...


       ...





> ...   :...


  QSO    ( 20 ),   ...  3      (  ,  CN-100L  0,2-0,3)...   52...
          ,    ? :Razz:

----------


## CADET

,      " "      .  ,   :   ,      ,    . ,        . 
 .     ,      ,  ,   ,   ""    .       ,            .       ? ,    - "   ,       " -    . ,           ?   ,        .      ,  "   !"      . ,          .    .  ,           . ,    .
    ? ,  ,  ,        .    ,   , ,     ,    .         ,      . 
   ,    "   ".   ,   ?    - .  : "      ?  ,     !"       ,     -  . ,  ,      ,      ?  :Smile:    -       ,       .

----------


## Zoer

-   .
  -               -120    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


 1 -  , 2 -  :

http://f5ad.free.fr/Liens_coupes_ANT...nna_test_1.pdf
http://f5ad.free.fr/Liens_coupes_ANT...nna_test_2.pdf

----------


## DF9VK

> , ,      .


GOOGLE     - Screwdriver Antennen ( Tarheel, ATAS, HS ),  Opek HVT, ATX-1080, MFJ-1622 , Buddistick  ..    ,  7  22  :

----------


## RA9SVY

DF9VK, !

----------


## vadim_d

> .   ?


 ,   ,  IMHO        ,         .

----------


## Zoer

> "",      !   : "        ? "


, .  .  :Smile: 




> ,   ,  IMHO        ,         .


,     . 
 ,            -          .

----------


## UU4JGI

> - ...


  .
   .
73!

----------


## Zoer

22:00  :Sad: 

      -  PL    .
          - -  BNC .
   5  ,  -  -         (   ),    -  ,  .     ,  .

,  - ,  -      .   ,   ,             ,           :Smile:

----------


## DF9VK

> ,   ,             ,


  .       ( ),   -  .  1.  1.  ( )   50 .  ,   .      0,5 .     .

----------


## gudzon-m

> ,   .       " ".
>        EH-,       ,    SSB . 
> 
>  122612


   ,     ,    :

   ,               .        ,      .    ,     5         .

----------


## vadim_d

> ...


,              :Smile: .

----------


## rw3ar

> -...
>   ,   -.
>  -      , 
>  "  "  .   - ()     ,    
>  1/4 ...    (  ""   ).
>   .


  "" -     -.
 "   ..."  ,  .
     -  ? ,       "- =",         ? -...

    "   "      -  ? 
,    , .

----------


## CADET

...  ,      ,    .     ,   ?      " "  . ,  ,  ,       - .    .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,      ,


  ,    EH-,    ,    -   ,    .



> .


       -    .



> ,   ?


,       .     ?         , ?

----------


## R0JF

> ,       .     ?         , ?


  ? 
  ,   .    "-"???

 .  .    () -     . 
 .    . 
      ,   -   
   "". 

,     -    . -  1800 .

!

----------


## vadim_d

> ,    -   ,


       - ?

----------


## ES1BA

> ...     ...     ?         , ?


     ,  ""    . 
  ,  ,  H,    ,      ...
       ,      2?   ......
      ,       ...

----------


## DF9VK

> -   (  )  " ", "  "   .


      ,  "" !

----------


## rw3ar

> ,  ""    . 
>   ,  ,  H,    ,      ...
>        ,      2?   ......
>       ,       ...


. 
100%

 ? 
  ?
,  ? . 
,    ,  ,   .
     " "    .      "" . 
 " "?      -  ,   ,        ,      -.
- .

 ,    ""      80-. 
, ,    -    (    / ),        ,    ...
  ,   . 
 80-.
 3 ()  , .
,     - ""     .      ,      .

----------

> -  ,   ,    ,      -  ,   .


  ?     ""  5 BAND DXCC?
          ,  ,      ,        ,    GP     ,     .

----------


## ES1BA

> ... ? 
>   ?
> ,  ? ...


    ,     ""  ,   ,   ...      ""       ... ,  "" ...

----------


## R0JF

> *rw3ar*,
> 
> .  - : "   -    ".


!  :Smile: 
      ,   ,  . 
!  " " - ,    ...
 .   ,  .   .  :Smile:

----------


## R0JF

> - ""?  ?


   ? 
,  ,   ,   " "...
     .    ...

 ? ? -,     
 .  ,   . ?

----------


## DF9VK

> -   - .        -  . -  .


       !     -        .
            .

----------


## DF9VK

> ,    ,


  -    !?  "      ,  " ?

----------


## rw3ar

> .


,    .
 - "",   , -  .
  .

----------


## rw3ar

> ,    ?       DXCC?       5  6      .


   -  , rw3ar.
, 1-2-3-4-5-6 ,  -    " ".      .

           4- /                ?  ?

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,


      .
   ,   .     ...
       .
      ,      .
   .
        100 .




> ,   -.


      30 .     ?
      ,    ...
      .
    ,    .
    .     ,    .     .
 ,    -    .
. -    .    ,      -  -4.
73! 





> ,    , .


+100!!!

----------


## DF9VK

> ,    .
>  - "",   , -  .
>   .


  ,     ,   ""    .        ""       .      ,    " "   .    , - "  "    -    .

----------


## CADET

*RA0JF*,

  ,   .  : "   !",   .

----------


## CADET

> 100 .


    ?    , .     ,      .           , ,   ,        ,     .    ,   .   ,     ? , .

*rw3ar*,

 , , ""   ? , ,     ""    ,       . ,    ,    ?  :Smile:       ...   " ",    .    ,     .

----------


## CADET

*240*,

       ,     "".     ,    -,  . ,         .   ,  " ".    " , ,  ",      .  :Smile:

----------


## RK6ATW

!     7-!  ""  ...  2500 ...  -   ...     !..   !...  ...,  ...
  -...   "  ", -  !...
    !...

----------


## Zoer

,          :Smile: 

          -     .
    -,       -  ,   .
     ,     .


 RW3AR:
 ,  -           ?
      ""   ?






> ,     ,    :
>    ,               .        ,      .    ,     5         .


,          ,          -  !  :Super:

----------


## CADET

> ,     .


      ...   .  :Smile:

----------


## Zoer

> ...   .


    -    ""     , -.

, ,    -  .      :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ES1BA

> ...          -     ...
>      ,     .!


  ... .
  ...     "**" ,    ... :Razz:

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,   .


   .        .
    ,    .       .
        LW 42     .
 -          .  .




> -  -,    !


    ,       .
    ,    .
    .      ,    .
   -        .
        .   : http://ehant.qrz.ru/uu4jgi.doc
    -.
73!

----------


## CADET

> -,     ""    .
>               .


     ,     ,  -   "  ",       ,  ,  ,  . ,     ,         .           . 
     R-7000   .     ,                . ,       .          ? ,   . ?  ,       .

,         80    ,      ?  .

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,         80


  20 ,  1,1

*  13 ():*




> 


, ,  ,         ....




> ""?!!!


       "".
     .     .      .
    ""     .




> 


         ?
,            .
   ,       ...
     -,       :
1.   ,               .
2.    ,   ,   .
       .              .
     -.

*  6 ():*




> R-7000


    R-7000: http://www.ru3fi.narod.ru/R-7000.htm  :Shocked:

----------


## UU4JGI

> --      -  ""   
>  !


   .
   -                 .
     ,       .
   ,  ?
     .
  ,          ,  .
   -.  ""      ,  ,  , , .
      "" ,  .
 ,       .          .
     .  .
73!

----------


## RZ6FE

> "".
>      .     .      .


   -   ?                    .
http://forum.qrz.ru/post745877-4989.html
    "."




> "".
>      .     .      .


   -   ?                    .
http://forum.qrz.ru/post745877-4989.html
    "."



> .


    ,    ?!

----------


## vadim_d

> ,            .


 ,          .    (=1),         .       -    (   =1) ,

----------


## CADET

",    
   " ()

  -     ƨ  ?  :Crazy:        ?      ...      . 
, ,  .   ?  -... !

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


 .         .
 , .
     W3DZZ        .            ,      . ,   ....
.        ,       ""            .       .         -.     ,  .




> -... !


  " "...

----------


## ES1BA

> ...        ,       ""            ...


    , _    - "_ " :Razz: ,    (   )  w3dzz ,    .

----------


## CADET

,  ,  ,         ,     .       .

----------


## ua3rmb

"- , !
 - 35!
 -  35?
 -   - ?"
 ::::

----------


## vadim_d

> 


      ,     .



> "   "


      .      ,   ,         .          ,     .        .        =1,         .   -         .




> .


 ?         . ,      ,  ,    ,       .

----------


## ua3rmb

> ...


 ... (  ,   .   - .    )  :Razz:

----------


## ES1BA

> ...   ...


"__ "...           (   ,   __    ,      :Razz: ).
 w3dzz      __ ...       C  L (         )        __   (__ )   . .
  ... " ...   "... EH     (  ,   __  ),   -... " ..." (  "_"_ ).




> ...  " " ...


,    ,  - : " !",       " " , ..       ,    -  ...   :Razz: .   ...  (  . ).

----------


## vadim_d

> "   ,   ?  !"


  ,        ,     .          ,     -

----------


## 6P3S

> ,  ,  ,         ,     .       .


      ...???

----------


## UU4JGI

> ?


   2
  :
        1.
 :
           .
   1   2.
 :
    ""  ,       1.
       ,  Constanta                      .
    ?

*  11 ():*




> ...???


 ,   .       ....           ,      . .    .              .
        ,    ,        .
73!

----------


## RZ6FE

> , ,    . ,   ,   ... ,  .


 ?  :Smile: 

    ...    :Smile: 



> -   .      ?    ...

----------


## UU4JGI

> "" ...


   ,   , , , .
    ...





			UN7RX:
		

			  . 
		


    5-6 ,             .
     ...
 , , ,     .
,     ,     .
,    ,         .
,      ,     .
,    ,        .
,      ,      .    ?
,      -,   " ".
, - ,  ,    ,    .
73!

----------


## RN4CA

> .  1-7   . 24  ...
> 73!


  ?



> *      :    .         R.=Z .=R              .                 .            - L ,  - C ,  Q .                 .       .                        50  75  .               .                     .              .    .            .       .        L , 2L , L/2       L/4 , 3L/4    .*

----------


## UU4JGI

> ?


    ....
  "    ".
    ,  ,   ...
         . http://portsukraine.com/node/1772
       ,        .      ,     .
       , , ,  ,  ,  .
                 .

----------


## Zoer

-          :Smile: 

    (),  , 500 ,    5 ,    ,        ?
    ,      ,    ????  :Rolling Eyes: 

        .

----------


## CADET

*UU4JGI*,

    ,     .    ... .

*  5 ():*




> CADET           ...


 ...          .    ,   ? , ,    ,     .       ? . 
 .

*  14 ():*

*Zoer*,

 - :           .   ,    .     .    ,    . ,        ,     .

----------


## CADET

> ,   ?            .   ,             ( - ) .


  ?  :Smile:  ,  .

----------


## UU4JGI

> ""  .


        .
  .
      ,             .    .
           .
     13850,    14150  1,1.
   ,  .                    14150.
     -.
        ,               (-) ,      .
     .        ,   ,  ,           .  30-40        .
73!




> 


   ,    - .
  1  2...

----------


## UU4JGI

> " " -  ""?


  "  "  .
        .
  UU4JIK   ,  1,5  ,     BPSK.
      , , , ...

----------


## Zoer

> ,     ,       .  ,       .


.    3-    ( )    1.    (  ?)  ?
     -       ...
  ,      , .

----------


## RZ6FE

> " "  .


    -  ,   .   - SSB.     10...20     .

----------


## DF9VK

> -       ...


 -!     .

----------


## Zoer

> -!     .


,        ,       ,        ?

         (   )          -SDR.
  "_ N1GX"_ .  :Smile: 


   -               -?
,  ,   .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,      , .


       MMANA           ,     ,   -     -    .




> ,


       .           :Smile: .

----------


## 3

*rw3ar*,    http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=7907&page=77  1532.

----------


## rw3ar

> *rw3ar*,    http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=7907&page=77  1532.


 ,      -  , .

*  5 ():*




> -  ...      ...
>  . ,   -       . ?         ?


?  .   - -   (   ),        ,   ... , .

 -...     3.644 -   ,    ,    (  ""   :Smile:   ). ,   -  ,  , .

----------


## UU4JGI

> ?


 . 20  .  ,    ,  : "......  "
  ...
   QSO 59/59 SSB c RU1ZC     14143.
   ,    ""   58     .

----------


## UU4JGI

> .


    ?
   .
     ...

----------


## RK6ATW

!    :



> -...   "  ", -  !...
>     !...


 ...        ...
 -   ....

----------


## CADET

> ...


 ,  ,   .    .   ,      . ",   -  !"  .

----------


## Georgij

> -


,       ,  ...   ,     ... :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> -    "" ( ,    "" )       ,


  : ,   ,  ,    .   ,      .    .



> 


    :      ,       .   ,         .    ,           :Smile: .




> .


  ,         .



> ...


              . ,

----------


## vadim_d

> ,          .     .    -         .


      -   ,       .




> ,


    .       



> ,    ,   -


 



> 


 ,      ,    DL7PE MicroVert  :Smile: .

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,  ?


http://ehant.narod.ru/exp_eh40.htm
    .    ,  -           .
      -,      .
  " "     .




> 


     QTH...

*  21 ():*




> -    .


        100.   .
   ,      ,           ""  "".
   -  .      .  ,     9 , , ,   .
  ,        ,   .    ,      75 .
    ,   .
     RG-58  . 0,815.
 ,        ,       .     ,        .     " ",     .
              .
      ,       -    ,      "" -.
        .           .
      ,        ,               .  ,           .
73!

*  14 ():*




> 160 .


 , ,   , 6   , .
  300-500      100  .      6    .
    .
   ,  0,2  ,   32 .    6....
     12 .
 110 ,  150 .  .    ...
   " " +1000!     " ".
73!

----------


## RN4CA

> ,  0,2  ,   32 .    6....
> 73!


  10 
32     160   ,     , ,  ,        :::: 
   ,     =202  (  ,   )   220,      ,   ,       4.  ,    ?

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


 :         ,               ,           .



> ?


                ,   ,     :Smile: .



> " "     .


     50-     ?    ,        ?



> ,  0,2


        -    ( )      



> , ,


   .          ,      ,           . ,    ,    ,        N1GX  :Smile: .



> http://ehant.narod.ru/exp_eh40.htm


    -      ,      -      :Sad: .



> -


        ?  :Smile: .



> ,  -


   ? Adam N1GX  ,  ,  ,   MFJ-259B   -       .          ,

----------


## DF9VK

> ,  -           .


       !   ,    ,    ,   - ,     (60 )    ,   !      ,  "  "  -     .    !       ,   ,         , .

----------


## vadim_d

> :   "-"    ,   - ,    ?


 ,            :Smile: .  ,      ,  ,  (-  )  :Smile: .

----------


## UA9OC

> -  .      .  ,     9 , , ,   .


  ,       .          ,    ...  ,   ...
        ,     -   .      -        -  ,  -    ... , ,     -    (        -     ...),      ...



> (   ) -   ,        -    - .


    -  , ,     . 
  -   28 ,       , , ,      -   .   "" , -  .      .   .

----------

US0KF

----------


## UA9OC

> -  .      .  ,     9 , , ,   .


  ,       .          ,    ...  ,   ...
        ,     -   .      -        -  ,  -    ... , ,     -    (        -     ...),      ...



> (   ) -   ,        -    - .


    -  , ,    . 
  -   28 ,       , , ,      -   .   "" , -  .      .   .



> 


    ?
     - IV  80      13,5  - ?

----------


## CADET

*rw3ar*

     "" ,         ,  ,     ,     "".       ,  ""  .           . 
 IV        ,          ,   .

----------


## rw3ar

> .  -  .


" ,   "()
, , . _" -  "_

,       . ,    .          ,     80-   " ", .
,  ( )  EH- .     .

    "-"   ,  . 
" ", "  ", "  ", "       ", "     ..."
  .

----------


## vadim_d

> ""  ,  ,


 -        , "   ..."  :Smile: .

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,


      ,    .
  : "  ."
 -     ""       .
  9- .

----------


## rw3ar

> , .     !   !  "" !  !


 .   .
    "  "      :Wink:   (" "       )?
  " "    .   " "   :Smile: ))
  .

 ?
  (. ) - .   :Smile:

----------


## CADET

> -   ,    ?
>         ( "   "),  3  ...      .  80-.   .


 ?    .      .

----------


## RZ6FE

http://www.rosbalt.ru/style/2012/10/22/1049317.html -  ...  ...

----------


## RZ6FE

> 


" , *,    5  YAGI*,    *-    J.*      :       ?   ,   "
 :Embarassed:   ::::         ?  :Super:

----------


## RZ6FE

> , ,     .


 ...   - "*,    5  YAGI*,    *-   "  
*     ! !

----------

> http://qrx.narod.ru/anten/fr_en.htm


         3.4.2004?
,     ,      .

----------

> ,         .


    ,    .

----------


## Fero

> ,    .


    -

----------


## CADET

.    , -118-    ,    .      (1000)     .      : 

"  ... ....?  !"
"   ,  !   " 
"׸  ......?    ?  ()  !"
" ,  !" 
  ,    .  - .       . 


  , ,    4 .

----------


## ur5cbz

> 


              .       14,140.

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


      .
   9-         .
     ,       .
.
   -.         ""    .
  10,  100 , =1.
.      "" .
 . .  100 , =1.
.      .
      ?

----------


## RZ6FE

> -


 ,   ... http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post702689

http://forum.qrz.ru/showthread.php?p=745877#post745877

----------


## RZ6FE

> !    ?


,       ,   .     .   .       (   , ).    -   , ?

*  7 ():*




> !    ?


,       ,   .     .   .       (   , ).    -   , ?
    -    :



> & ....   ,     ....        ,        ...  ....


-    , ,    ,  -  ,       ,       ?

*  26 ():*

  . , ,  ,   http://forum.qrz.ru/post748462-4999.html    -        ?
   , .

----------


## ur5cbz

"        ,      2%   .              90,                   50%  ,      ."
      .    ,  ,       .

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


  !
     , UA1ACO  .       -   .
  -         .
               .
         -.
  .
    .            ,     .     .
           ,          .

         :
1.          .
 2.             30-40 ,     .
 "" ,       .
  ...

----------


## RN4CA

> ....     ?


   , ..   ,     :Shocked:  
 :Wink:

----------


## RZ6FE

*UA9OC,* ,  !   ,    :



> -.   .


 :Super:  :!:  :!:  :!:       !

----------


## UU4JGI

> ("")


  ,  -.
    ,           .
  - .
  ""   -  .
      ""         ,     .
Ÿ     ""              .
       .            ,     .
              ,       .
      . 
73!

----------


## UU4JGI

-   .
http://abc.vvsu.ru/Books/pr_teor_sig1/page0007.asp
    6  7...

----------


## UA9OC

> -.   .


  ,       .
.
    .
     ,    ,   ,     .  -   ,   :Wink: .

----------


## UU4JGI

> UA1ACO ﻿﻿ ,    ""


  .
         .
 ,        Z.
 .
        ,            6 .
 ()         ,       .
     .




> .


  2705

*  11 ():*




> ""    ?


   .
          ?
 .
    . . ...
    .
,    ,      .
   : "      ?" ...
: "",  ""
     ....
    ,    : "..."    ,    .
   ,    .  ,     ,       .
  ...

----------


## 3

> .


     :



> -

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,   ...


        ...   !  - .    ?     (ϸ, ,     :Smile: ) -        -      .

----------


## UA9OC

> 2705


-,     .    .
   , ,  ,     .  ,       "-" ,   ,  (6,7,8)    ,  (      -    ).       -      .." - ",          -  ,      ...
   -    ? :Wink:

----------


## UA9OC

> 2705


-,     .    .
   , ,  ,     .  ,      "-" ,   ,  (6,7,8)    ,  (      -    ).       -      .." - ",          -  ,      ...
   -    ? :Wink: 



> ,


   .. :Smile: .   7 ,       21  ... :::: 



> "       ,       ,    .


 ,       -   ,          .      ,      - , ,   .. -        ...      ( )       .

----------


## RZ6FE

> 20   QSO   .
>      .
> ** .  ,     ** .


   ?!   -  ?
     - ,    !  - ?     ?

----------


## RZ6FE

> -!... , ,   !..


?

----------


## RZ6FE

> "" .


  ,    (    , ,    -"_  . .")?        6  , ,   ?       ...    !   -          ...
 - -        . , ,  :



> ,      "-" ,   ,  (6,7,8)    ,  (      -    ).       -      .." - ",          -  ,      ...
>    -    ?


*  7 ():*

  : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post713673

----------


## DF9VK

> , ,   .


      !   ""  , , ,    .          1926 .  QRZ.ru     .    !     ,      "".

,  ,  56.  :  http://www.qsl.net/ua3tjc/articlespages/article1.6.htm   -  ,    .   " " - ""

----------


## UA9OC

> !
>   , ...
>       "" .


     ...
" ,   ...."

----------


## UU4JGI

-       6  ,         .
  ,       "" ,                 .
          .
   ? !   .
   ?  !  =1.
           -   =1.
   ....

----------


## Vitas56

> .


   -    .     .   - ?

----------


## CADET

> -?
> !
>    .
> ,       .
>          ,  ,             .
>     ,      .
> ,         ?


   , "".   ,     . ,    ,     ,     ,   , 




> .


  .           ,      .    , , , "   ".
       ,   .  ,  .




> ,         .


...

----------


## CADET

,              " "     .        ,  




> .


  .

----------


## CADET

, ,          ?  , ""..  .    ""  .  ,      ,    "".

----------


## CADET

> ?


, , ,   .       .    ,    .  :Smile:

----------


## HAZ

> , , ,   .


 ,   -   .     .     ,    ...   ,     "  " -  , .

----------


## 3

> ,


  ,  UA1ACO            ,     ,  ,          .

----------

> DL2KD  .


  DL2KQ.

----------

.     28  BPSK63   TJ3AY.  ,    .   ,     .

----------


## CADET

> ",   - ""  ""    .    ."


, ,    .   " "?   ,        .    ,      ,      .    ?  " "?     ,   ,   "".

*  5 ():*



> ?  !!  !


!    -  . ,  "  " -   . ,       ,      .      , -,    .

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,  "  "


    .        ,      .
  .   "" , Ctrl+C, Ctrl+v.  ...
    .
  ,      ,     -  .

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,   ,    .


! :Smile: 
  ,        +\-.
      ,       ...
      15 .       6  +   12 ,       1,5  ""     .
     , ,           .
    ...

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,    ""


   .
1 -   -.

----------


## CADET

.       130 ,         . ,    .
-28  -  dB,    "" -,    ,  GP. ,  ,   ,  .
 ? ,  ,   ?                  ,    .

----------


## RK1AT

> 28


  "" ,       ,      ,           ,  .     (     ) ,   , * 30  * ,    ,   -.    ,     .

  ""      , -        ,   .

**       ,       ,  .   .




> ,         -   ,     ,  50  .
>   : -91...89    .


  :Razz:  ,          .    :Neutral:

----------


## Zoer

RW3ACQ -  ,       :Rolling Eyes:

----------

> RW3ACQ


        .   .  ,      ?
      14115.

----------


## Zoer

> ? ,  .



  ,  -  -              ,        .

    -    30.

----------


## CADET

*Zoer*,

      ,    :      - .  :Smile:

----------


## UU4JGI

To es1ba
  57,      :Shocked: 




> 


 ...

----------


## DF9VK

ES1BA  ,  . HF3T .
RK3DL   ,    .

----------

> 57 HF3T,


 ,       59+20 dB.      32 dB.          ,    HF3T.

----------


## Zoer

> ,       59+20 dB.      32 dB.



.  80-      .
      -32 ???  :Shocked:            RCWC   20  -   !

    - ,      . 
   -   .
 ,   ,   ,        (   -  ) .

----------


## 240

*Zoer*,      ,    ,  160  ,  ,    15    5-7.  1  1  .   ""   . :Razz:

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


     .   1978 .
    ,    ...
  ...

----------


## HAZ

ES1BA     +10-15 , DJ7PAF    , RK1AT 59,  +5 ,   .   HF3T (0.35  ),   R1NA  DL9...    .

----------


## HAZ

> - " " -  RA4PA


,  UA4PA    , ,  Zeppelin. , ,  -   .

----------


## Zoer

> - " " -  RA4PA (    ),   -     ?         ? 
>  ,  ,   .    ...



 -   20     . ,  ,   .
      .
   20       20     (     ,   ) -        .      -   ,  .

      RX3AKT  ,      .

----------


## RA6FBT

,       40 ?????????????

----------


## RA6FBT

,    -.

----------


## UU4JGI

> 59   ?


! :Smile:    7 ...
   ,        -  .
     : "  "
: "  ,   ".
73!

----------


## Zoer

> ,   20     ?  ?


,     -   80,  20   .

----------


## Zoer

> . 
>   ,   .       .    -  .


   ?
     .

----------


## UU4JGI

> ?


  , ,   .
     , ,    .
   .
    - ...
     .      , .   .
 ...
  .         .
73!

----------


## DF9VK

> 1 -   -.


,  ,  ,    . 



> .


 http://www.radioradar.net/hand_book/...on/contur.html , 
http://radioforall.ru/2010-01-17-19-...01-18-11-49-41
"" !  ::::

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


      ...

         ,        .
  ""  ,   .     .
          ,       U  I.
                 .
       !
    ,   ,              .
        -.

----------


## VOVAN.59

> 20      ,       40  80 ,


      40   80    -.    ,           .  ,     1000  1000    ,       (    ,     30  )     ,      30-40    - ,     .       400-500 .  , ,  , .   3,5       .          -    ,          -  .             .   ,   ""  -  " ".

----------


## RZ6FE

::  (  !)



> .


   -  ...        (, !) - .    . 
  - !   " "  6       !  :::: 




> , , ,   .


 ::::  ::::  :::: !!!

*  5 ():*




> "  " -


    -  ... -    :Super:  ::::  ::::  :::: !

----------


## RZ6FE

> .


    ...   ,   ""   ... .

    ...



> ,      ,     -  .

----------


## RZ6FE

> , ,   .


    ?!   ?!




> ...


  ...

----------


## RZ6FE

> 


 ! http://forum.qrz.ru/post759330-11.html?attempt=1

----------


## 3

> ...


  " " --      "", . .      ,   ,   ,     .  :Shocked:

----------


## UU4JGI

-      80 .
     : http://www.wimo.de/download/eh-novembernews.pdf

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,


  .   !



> ,  ...


        !          -   ...

----------


## ES1BA

> ...    RW3AR   **...


,     "...  **_"_*.*  ?       20 :Smile: ,       ,    ...

----------

> ,   -      .


     .
         .
          .          .               ,      ,        .

----------


## Zoer

> .
>          .
>           .          .               ,      ,        .


  :Smile: 
     -     ,      .
   59   5,         -     (, ),   - (, ).

----------

> -    ,


  . :   8 ,    9  .

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,      ,        .


,   .   ()   .            (),    .       .      ,  ,    :Smile: 
  -        100    , ,     -        *"*"  .   (  :Smile: )      -  ,     .    . 
*  -*       .      .

----------


## RZ6FE

,       -      -     ...  ,  ,    ...     .

----------


## RZ6FE

> eh


   .

----------


## Geo

-....

----------


## VOVA080808

,    EH      .
       .

*midav1965*,       20- ?

----------


## ES1BA

> ...    ,    ...


         ?
   ?

----------


## midav1965

> ?
>    ?


 40




> .  ,      ? ,    .


  ts2000 ,             ,

----------


## midav1965

> ,     ,       ,      .  ,   FT 840  ,  TS 2000 c .


  TS2000        ,     ,  ...   ,     ,    ...

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,


   - . .

----------


## RZ6FE

> 


 http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post714823  :Smile: 

http://forum.qrz.ru/post745877-4989.html

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,    ,   ,      ????


   .

*  8 ():*

http://library.tuit.uz/lectures/afu/...lecture_08.htm

----------


## CADET

> ,    ,   ,      ????


,  ""       .      , ,  .    ,     ,       ,   ,  .      .

----------


## CADET

.    ,       .  GP       , ,  ""     ,   .   /    ,    -  .

----------


## VOVA080808

20-    -     (  ,      ) -   -       ,    (          ...
       20-    ...

----------


## CADET

,  ,   ,     .         ,      . ,      ,    .    !    ,   . ,    ,       .  ,     -   .
       ,    ,      .  -            .   - ,    .    ,     ,    -  . 
,        ,             ,  ""   ,  .         .

----------


## CADET

-!        ,  "   ,  ".  ,   ""?     ,    ,       ?    ,    " ,   ".    ?

----------


## CADET

> -      ,           ,   ...        ....


,  , .     .

----------


## RU9CA

> ,   ?


SK  2009 .

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,         .


 !
          (   " ").     .
1.  .
2.        .
3.    ( )     .
          . ,  " "   ,     .    .   ,      - ,    .

*  5 ():*




> ,


 CADET    .  ,       .




> ,


,       -      ...

*  7 ():*




> ,        ,             ,  ""   ,  .


   ?    .
  ?
     .             .             .    ,        (GP).




> ,     ,    -  .


  ...




> ,   ""?


...   .
 ,   - .

*  5 ():*




> ,    .


     .
    .         ,         -.




> "- "


  :Smile:

----------


## Gena-lab

> -!        ,  "   ,  ".  ,   ""?     ,    ,       ?    ,    " ,   ".    ?


    , ...          -   ,      (  )       ,         ?       ,  ""    ...         ( -,      -  )      ...              :-) ,      ,      ,     -,      ,        ,     ,      ,  ,       ....    ""    ,      ()  -  ,      ,       ...      ???

----------


## Zoer

> ,  ,   .             .       14115,  ,       9 + 20 dB      ,      7 .     DHB 20 .         ,         .



  ,   .   (    ,    :Wink:  )         .   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Super:

----------


## CADET

*UU4JGI*,

 ,       .    ,  ,  .       ?




> ( -,      -  )


 *  ,  -*,     ,     .. ,    -  .  " "   ,        .         .

----------


## RZ6FE

> !


    () 
   ...

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,       .  GP       , ,  ""     ,   .


  ,       .          "...  ,..."           .




> 


  ...
  : "       !"

----------


## CADET

> ,       .          "...  ,..."           .


,     . *    GP*,    ,        .  , .

! !     - "GP", ?    ,   ,    .

----------


## RZ6FE

> !


...    - .

----------


## CADET

"  -  !"  ,   ?    .        GP. 
           ?         ,    .

----------


## CADET

> ,      .


!     ,     "".       .  . ,     .    ,   "". .

----------


## uk8adi

> ( )   ... ...   GP    ..."


  ? :" GP       "   "     ."

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,      ( ) -     ,    -      ,      . , ,      ( ""   ,   ).          ,       .          ,  (       ).


 ,  .   ,       -      -          .    -   ,    . 
     -         .    - , , .

*  7 ():*

 - http://forum.qrz.ru/post747986-125.html

----------


## RZ6FE

> . . .


 ,            ... :Smile:

----------


## CADET

.          , "". .

----------


## HAZ

> ...


   ,        ""  ".  ,    ,   ,  ,    ,    .

----------


## ES1BA

,     ? :Super: 




> ...  ...       ...


       ,    ? 

   (1/4)...  : 1,2,3,4  8  (   .).
 -  -,   .
    - 4 -1 -2
 - 3- 8

----------


## CADET

*UA4CDT*,

, ,   .      ...   ? S-    . ,   dB.

----------


## RK6ATW

> ,


--!...   () -  ...  - ... !...

----------


## ua4dt

> 


", ,   , ..." () . .
    .     .



> ...   ? S-    .


S-  ,  .
...      ,       .
  ,   ,    . ..  20   ,  ,     .     , .    "V "  ,  ,   20,    / ,

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> GP       , ,  ""     ,


   .  ,            ,  * GP      -  ?

----------


## VOVAN.59

To: UA4CDT

  : " ..  20   ,  ,     .      , .    "V "  ,   ,   20,    / ,       						".
      -     20,    400  (         ),  -  ,       30 ,     -   30   .      -  ,      -  ?  ,     ,    ?

----------


## UU4JGI

> .


  ...
   1,  11,  19.4.1  Graundplane

----------


## ua3rmb

> ()   .            ,      .    .   . ,     .


   10     10000 . - .




> ...


  ...

----------


## DF9VK

> ""  .


-!  !   .

----------


## ua4dt

> 


,      ?  ,     , ..   ,    ().
 ,    .     ...
     .

----------


## ua4dt

,     ,     .
, -        ,  ...

----------


## UA9OC

> .


 .      ,   100-200 -    .       -       ...
  ,       - ,     -  ...,   .

----------


## HAZ

> ...-        ,  ...


      -     ,    . ,   .
DF9VK -     ,       ,   .
  -       ,     :!:  :!:   .   ,   ...

----------


## HAZ

-  .  3,6   550  (  ...).    .

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,*  "" -* .      .


 :  :  *   !
* -  -.           , ; .

----------


## RZ6FE

> , -        ,  ...


           (, )   ...

----------


## UU4JGI

> . .


 19.1.2  2

*  6 ():*




> 


   ...

      -        .
         ,  1: http://27030.ucoz.net/load/0-0-0-142-20

  :
:
  ;
f.;
U=100 ;
Q=10
    5 .

             1000    .

----------


## CADET

> , ?


 ,   .          ? " " ()

----------


## CADET

? ,   ,  .             . 
 ,     ,      .        ,   -  .     .      ...  :Smile:

----------


## UU4JGI

.
      .
     .
  " "?




> ,      2-3


        .
73!

----------


## 3

> ,   ,   ""  80


  ,   80,   20,    ~10    90 ,    ,    4 ,   75 ,   14.070 , =1.2,   12-15 ,    ,   ~70 , =1.2  14.070,    ,        .   12-14    .   ,   ,     .

----------


## RZ6FE

> 19.1.2  2


   "" 2?    -    .    .




> /,      .      "",       ,      ...     - " ,    ,   ,     - -   ...".   -         ,     .  ,  "  -  ".  - ...


 . ,    -,    .  :Smile:

----------


## Zoer

> "   !"     ,             . , ,      ?   ,  ,       ,      - ?      ,   ,    -     .



      -       ?      ?  :Smile:         - -        .

.   .

, ,      ? (    ...)

----------


## UU4JGI

> (       )


         ...,  ....
 1   .

 1         .




> .   .


  :Smile:

----------


## UU4JGI

...
       .
   ,      .

----------


## RZ6FE

> **      ...,  ....
> * 1  * .


.   .  , ,        1 ...     ...




> ...
> ** ** .
>    ,      .


  :Smile: 

      , ...   -    ,      !

*  29 ():*

  : 13 (: 6 , : 7)
*RZ6FE**CADET**es1ba**RK6ATW* +*UA9OC,* **   ::::

----------


## CADET

> ""    ,  ...


 !  .    ...      ?  :Smile:

----------


## CADET

> ,   , -  !
>  ,...     ..


  :Smile:   :Smile: 

  ,    " ":
-,    , ,     -    .        .         :    ,  ,  . 
"    !" -   . ,      ,    . ٸ "",  ,   .      .       .    - .           .  " "   :   !
"  !" -  . "  ! ,     ?"
" ,   !" -       .    .      ,      . 
"   !" -      .    . ,       ,       .    .

----------


## rw6hkf

> 5-6  , , , " "   ""...   (RW6YH sk),    ,  40    920 ,,   QSO!.


 ,         :Smile: 

 ,  ,  ,   -  ,      :Smile: 

 :Smile: 

  -  ,   .

----------


## rw6hkf

> ,!...  ,,  ""?...    ...


,         ,  ,   -   .

----------


## DF9VK

> ,  ,       . , ...  -   .


,       .       
" "  - . UA4HJI
 ""  ,  -  !

----------


## DF9VK

> 1?
>     ?


       : "     ** ?"
   99 ,     ,     !

----------


## CADET

> 1?
>     ?


 - ,    ?        ?       ""?
*     .             . ()  
*   .  , ,   .

----------


## RN4CA

> -      .


.......... ...........
......  -  ............
..... ,  .....
...............  ......
......    ..........  .
 :::: 
           -  .      -      .           -

----------


## RZ6FE

> 1?


  ,         ?



> .


 ::::  :Super:  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Sad:  :Evil or Very Mad:     !



> ...
>        .
>    ,      .


  ,         ?!

----------


## RA9SVY

,    :"        ( . UA3TZ)   ""  7  1986  "    "?  ,            .     .      ,         ".

----------


## ivb777

,   ""
http://www.qrzex.com/index.php/made-in-ussr/76-karat-m
    2,   2 , 2      ?
   ..., -...

----------

.


 ,      ,--   .--    , ,       ,--   .--    ,      ,   --      ,         .   , ,       ?

----------


## Geo

...    20-30-   ,      ,  -  ,     . ,    - -...! ,             ! ,       -   .  ,   - ,      ,  ,      ""    ,   ? -      ,            ??? ,  -, -   20-30  ...  -   ,     ,      . ,        ,       . ,   " "   ,     ...   ,  - ,  -,  - , ""    ,   " " - -!!!  -       ....!!!

----------


## CADET

*Geo*,

      .            . , , ,  !   .       -  ,    -. , ,  ?    ,       ? 
     ,     ,    ,  ?  :Smile:  ,   ,       .    ,  ,      -   ...   , ,  .

----------


## Geo

!  -...
    ,      .    .

----------


## Gena-lab

> ... . ,    -,    .


 ,  ...  ,  ,   - ,      ?           ?  :Crazy:

----------


## DF9VK

> ,  ...  ,  ,   - ,      ?           ?


  , , .     .       !    ,   .  , ,  ,  !    ,   .  ,  ,   ,    :

----------


## Gena-lab

> , , .     ....


          -  ,   ... ,  - ....  .    "" -        ...     11 , ,       ...   . 73!

----------


## RK1AT

> 


 -  - V    ?   ?         ,   .

----------


## CADET

, ,   !   , : " -    ,     "",   ,   dB!"  - .   ,  ,     - ...
,  ,   ,   ,     ? ?  :Smile:

----------


## DF9VK

> ...


    !   . (UA3TZ)!?    !  :Super:  :Razz: 




> ,  ,     - ...


  ,  -   "" .      . -    ""   .   .

----------


## RZ6FE

- http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post702689
  ...:



> ,  -   "" .


 ,  ... http://forum.qrz.ru/showthread.php?p=745877#post745877

----------


## Tolia

,    ,                 2000  3000    .

----------


## RZ6FE

> 


,         ?

----------


## DF9VK

,  ""  : http://sdelatsait.ru/usa.html
    "" :

----------

> 


  .

----------


## DF9VK

: http://www.ebay.de/itm/251178168542?...84.m1438.l2649     ,   ? ,     !   :Smile:

----------


## DF9VK

> : http://www.ebay.de/itm/251178168542?...84.m1438.l2649


        !  :Smile: 
     :  http://www.ebay.de/itm/261128572040?...84.m1438.l2649

----------


## RK1AT

,   !     ,   !  :Crazy: 



> 58   .


   ,    .

----------


## rw3ar

-,  ""..
    ,     .
 ,    .
    ,  ... 
   - ,     .

----------


## CADET

> -,  ""..
>     ,     .
> .


    ""     ? ,        ,    ?  :Smile:   .     .         .
       -    GP?         ,   dB?

----------


## RA1CF

-1.2    7   20 - 6W/UN7LZ   -   10, VK2KM -   ....   W7SW-     569....   CW                ,  ...  ,     ,   ...      .

----------


## R2F-010-KA

-? -   ?  -.

----------


## R2F-010-KA

> "".


     , , .      - 160  80               .        RW () .     -.      GP  RW,    ,     ...

----------


## CADET

> -1.2    7  20 - 6W/UN7LZ   -   10, VK2KM -   ....   W7SW-     569....   CW                ,  ... ,     ,   ...      .


   , ,     ,      ,  ?  :Smile:      ,     .
   ,   ,         ,                  .       ,       . ,    ,      .      ,      ,       .         .         ,   .

----------


## 240

*RA1CF*,   - """".     150.    2 .  .    .        150   20 ,     27 .   !    , ...

----------


## rw6hkf

> ...     ,  ...       4.4   -  -  3   -     ,            -   ... -   ...      -  559...       ...     569....      ....      ...  ...


 ! 

           ?    !

   !

----------


## RA1CF

, ...   ...     ...     ...     ...    -   ,     ...    .

----------


## RN6LKU

,  ,     ,    EH-,  ( -  ,  -, ..    ,   ),      ,     -- ( -    ).

- -  ,  - -      .        (  ),        . 

   ....  !!!!   ...  .........  ...........

----------

> !!!!   ...


 






Nautilus Pompilius -  http://megalyrics.ru/lyric/nautilus-...#ixzz2D4gMDjQW

----------


## Fero

> !!!


         ?

----------


## CADET

> -- ( -    ).


    ,     ,   .   ,  ,   .         : "  ..."   , ,   . ,        .
 :          .    ,  ,      . -    .  :Smile:

----------


## CADET

,  ... -... , ,      .  ,  ,    GP,        .       ,  T2FD.  :Smile:

----------


## DF9VK

> !!!...         ?    ?


   "** ** **"  ..    !?      ?   ""  ,     ?     "" 1/2 ?    ""  GP ?

----------


## CADET

*DF9VK* 




  ,   .  ** R7000    . " "  :Smile:  - ,     .     .  ... ,   .  :Smile:

----------


## DF9VK

> ,    -    ...


   ? .  ,    ,     ""   !  ,   !     .    ,   .    ?   ""     .

----------


## DF9VK

.   ,  .   .

*  5 ():*




> ,  !  ,    .


  : http://zinvit.com/vvp.shtml

----------


## DF9VK

> ,     !    ,        !       ,      ,   ,   ! **  ,   .


     , ** .      (http://zinvit.com/vvp.shtml ).       ,  - .     ,    ,    ("").

*  8 ():*




> 


   ,       ,      .

----------


## DF9VK

> 80- -   ,  ,  ...  ,       80-...


         !    (  ,      )    .       ,          .    ,    ( 12     ).   3  56  .   QRZ.ru  "  "  http://forum.qrz.ru/post696916-96.html  .      .       .   80 ,        80  .      7  25 .




> -   ,         ...


 ,  !    2      3 .    !

----------


## rw6hkf

> ?     ...    ...       ,       ,   ....      ,    ...


,   ,  ,  , , ,     :Smile:  ,   ,        :Smile:        ,      :Smile:  
,  ,  ,    ,     ,    .     .

----------


## VOVAN.59

> -   ,   ,      ,  (  !)   .      EH-        ( ).     -     .    -  80-.


      "   EH-        "?   ,   ,  - ",         ,  ,     ,        ." , ,  ,    RA1CF       -      .        ,       ,       - "  ,      ,   ".        RA1CF,           ,  ,    .       ,   144 ,    .   40,     80  ,   ,    -   500 .       -    ,    .     , ,        ?      ?

----------


## CADET

"" -  ,  "   T2FD". ,   , ,   ,        ,      GP!  :Smile:   ,   .

----------


## RX9KC

> "   EH-        "?   ,   ,  - ",         ,  ,     ,        ." , ,  ,    RA1CF       -      .        ,       ,       - "  ,      ,   ".        RA1CF,           ,  ,    .       ,   144 ,    .   40,     80  ,   ,    -   500 .       -    ,    .     , ,        ?      ?


 , .     20-   10-.     .    ,     ,   RA1CF  - ,    20 .   ,        .      ,       (    QSO)  ,     ...

----------


## CADET

> ,


...   ,            -  =1     .       "".    ,        "".

----------


## ub9fan

Cadet.    -    T2FD        2011         .          -                     .       -         .    -   ;.                             -  -           -     ..                         -       .                      -        .              .UB9FAN.

----------


## CADET

*ub9fan 
*
    , .         .  ,   "".




> ,    (100-200),


-.     400    -     ,   ,  -  " "...
 :Smile: 

*  21 ():*

*VOVAN.59

* *RX3AKT.* , , ,         ,   50-60%.      ,       , "     ".     .  .           .       . 
 .      /     ,        . (      .)    ,     .

----------


## UU4JGI

http://rv3sbs.jimdo.com/eh-antenna/...-eh-antenna/

----------


## CADET

> ... ,   .


 ,       .      .   -  .         ,     .       .

----------


## ES1BA

> http://rv3sbs.jimdo.com/eh-antenna/...-eh-antenna/


     :
_"   1,5 ... 2,4    ."_     ...  :Razz:

----------


## VOVAN.59

> VOVAN.59  
> ,            - ,   " "   
>  ,      .


     ,       .   ,    ( -)   ?    .

----------


## RK1AT

> .


,      ,     


> - ,   " "


 Spin   ,        .

----------


## Gena-lab

> ,   ,  ,  , , ,     ,   , **         ,      
> ,  ,  ,    ,     ,    .


    ???     ,   ..,    ....  *****-,     "-"  100 ...          ???      ,  ,      ?? :Crazy:     ?     - ,  ....     ,     ...    .....     " ",   -       ,  ,    ....     -       ,   ()    ....  :Sad:    ,           **,   , *     ....*  :Wink:

----------


## Gena-lab

> RX3AKT. , , ,         ,   50-60%.      ,       , "     ".....


     -   Cadetom  - " ..."   :Evil or Very Mad: ,   - "    50-60%",    --- ,     ",    - ..."  ::::  
      ,    ,     (     ),         :Crazy: ,      ,     ",  ,   ..."          !! ,  ,       - RX3AKT, , LC-...      20        ....            ,   .  :Smile:

----------


## Gena-lab

> ,    ,     . , ,        RX3AKT -  .


 :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked:   " ..."    ...  ,     , .. " "?        ....  -  ,  ...




 ,   "" 
      ...
...

 ?...

----------


## Gena-lab

> ! -   !     !   ? - ....


,   ""....    -   ....   ,       ,     ,  ,  ,   ...




> - ! .        .     .


   ...   ?   " " -   ?    ...
,  -....   ...

----------


## Gena-lab

> -  , ,      .   312:
> 
> http://forum.qrz.ru/showthread.php?t...%E8%E9&page=21
> 
> -,  ,      .


  ,     ,     

       , ! ...   .  ,     ,       . 
 : -50-7-11
 :  ,    ,  .
:   RX3AKT: =3 , =0.5 
 50 
 2000 
    ,    14, 4 .  .
   : 2.83  (4   2000 )
     : 0,62  (7,7   50 )
 : 4*100/7.7 = *52%*

, -  !      ?          ,     50  .        . 
      ,      2000  4000 .       1    ,       0,62 .
    -...  !   ,     ! 
,   . !           .

PS:   52%    .        
                __________________

http://forum.qrz.ru/showthread.php?t...%E8%E9&page=12
 , ,  ....

----------


## Gena-lab

5-7   ....     ,   "",       ....   -       .... ,    =1        4  (   ),    ....  ....   ??? :::: 
,   , ...     ... :!: 
  -  ...

----------


## RX9KC

> -    40 (  -),    . -  30    .   .  ,    ,   1- ,  -  2-   ...   - ,       --    ""   .     (),    ""        .


   .         ,    :    .     30 .   2 .        " "

----------


## RX9KC

> http://rv3sbs.jimdo.com/eh-antenna/...-eh-antenna/


 .       .     .       ( ?)    "" . , , ,            , ..   ""  , ,   100%.   -        . ..             . -   -    .

*  7 ():*




> GP         .


, ,  ,       .     .   -    (       :Wink: )

----------


## VOVAN.59

> GP    ,    ,    !       ,     ,      !


     " ".      0,5  ,   GP   0,15 .     ,      80    .

----------


## vadim_d

> -  .   .


    ,       ,   .       ,       ,      ,       .       :Smile: .

----------


## ES1BA

> ,                 ,        ,  ,     -?


        "",     ()        1,5-2,4.  -   ?

----------


## RX9KC

> "",     ()        1,5-2,4.  -   ?


  , .        QSO   ,   80- (       ,    -  80-).
    . ,      .    (UA9LBG / -- -  )   "" http://rv3sbs.jimdo.com/eh-antenna/...-eh-antenna/   .     QRZ.ru   EH  -   ,    -   .   ,             ().      -  20 .  50 .    .     -    ,    ,    TV  .         .   .         (     ).      ,      .
        ,        .   -        ,   ... :Cool:

----------


## ES1BA

> ...,      .   (UA9LBG / -- -  )   "" http://rv3sbs.jimdo.com/eh-antenna/...-eh-antenna/   ...


, ... http://rv3sbs.jimdo.com/eh-antenna//

 1,5-2,4    - ... :Razz:

----------


## rw3ar

> ....
>     : 1.2   -    ,   ,     -  -,   -     2%  ,  15-20% * 20-.*       ,     .


      "".
 20 , ,   20!
        ---  ,    .

     - *3 () * ,      / , 3-  4-     .

* "80 ",  3644 

* ?      ""?
  !    -     3   80-     -  .  
    ,   - "  ".

, -  ""     ,     - ....           , .

----------


## CADET

> -


 ...       .  ""  ""            ...

----------


## vadim_d

> 20-     2,4  (              -


 .    , ""    ,   ,   2%,     ,    50%   .   ""  "  ,     -  "      



> ,


     ,       . ,      ,     



> 


,          :Smile: .   N1GX,         ,      :Smile: .     ,       ,   ,               . ,        :Smile: ,  ,   . ,            ,        ,    




> "  "


        .       ,             

*  8 ():*




> ....    !!!


  :       RK1AT,    .       -  .      -  .           ,    .        ,     :Smile: .

*  9 ():*




> 


    ""     :Smile: .    -                 :Smile: .       ,  -    "    ",          .          :Smile: .

----------


## vadim_d

> -  ,


,  , -20dBi     ,               :Smile: .    ,     ""  :Smile: .

----------


## Gena-lab

> Gena-lab  
>        ....  -  ,  ...
>   ,    .
> http://*****************/viewtopic.php?id=230&p=3


    ,   ,      2 ,        ,   -  - ,                  
          RX3AKT   10,      ,   52% (  !!),     Cadet- ,  !,                   :Rolling Eyes: 

      , :
  -  ...

  -      ...

  -  ....(        ::::  )

    ,          ,              ,     ,         ,    ,        :Crazy: 

            ,          .

----------


## RK1AT

> 


   (    ),    .    .



> ,


  ?   :Smile:    ,   .

      ,          .           ? 

      . .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


   -20dBi   N1GX     



> ?     ,


     ,    



> 


  ,  ,   2%  ,    (-)         ?       ?  :Smile:

----------


## CADET

> !!!


      ,  "    "      ,     ,    ...   ,   -  ,            .     ,       . ,     . ,    .     ,   .

----------


## RK1AT

> ..


         "".     .

    ,      ,       


> ,   -  ,              .


   -      ,    ,     .  :Crazy:  

,      ,         ,      .

----------


## CADET

> -  ,            .





> -     ,   ,     .


 ,  ,   ,   .      .

----------


## vadim_d

> -      ,    ,


  ,   -            ,                 ,     ,      ,           .  ,  " "    ""  :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


,      ,    .       ,

----------


## RK1AT

> -


               "   ",        ,        -  ,       :Smile: 




> ,     .


  -   20  * 50 .* ,                    .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


   ?




> -   20   50


 



> 


    .     ,       :Smile:

----------


## RK1AT

> ,   "  "    .  .


  ,       . !  :Laughing: 

*  8 ():*




> ,


 , *-    ,*        ,   ,   - ( +   )   !!! 



> 


  :Razz:

----------


## rw3ar

> ,  " ".    -    . ...


  ?

  - ?

----------


## rw3ar

" "  "

"     
 ,    "
()

        ,    - " "?  " " (, 3   80-),       .
_"  "_. .

  .
    -,       ,    ,  ,   .
 -  ,  , , ....

----------


## RK1AT

> ()


   !   ,      ,               .      , -  .

----------


## vadim_d

> !


, ,  10  ,            ,            ,    .     "   ",    :Smile: 




> - .    ,    .  " "


:    ,       ,     :Smile:

----------


## DF9VK

> , -  .


  !  !



> ()





> .





> ,  10  ,


     .  ,  ,     18      .

----------


## RK1AT

> !


               ?  
       ,      ,  .       -     .

  , , -   .

----------


## RK1AT

> 


     ,     UA1ACO          ,    .  :Smile: 



> !


   -  .

----------


## DF9VK

> 


     !    UA1ACO.    ,    , !?

----------


## DF9VK

> ,      ,     :


      ,         !           .  ""   ""     :Smile: ,       ,         !      .   ,   -    .......  ..

----------


## DF9VK

> , ** ,      RW3AR    .


    !?   UA1ACO  UU4JGI " "  .     ?

----------


## DF9VK

> ,        ,  ,             .


        .   .  ,    .   .    - ,  ,      :

----------


## CADET

...




> ,      RW3AR    .





> , -    ,



  -,  ""   .  ,   ,  ,    .  ,     .

----------


## vadim_d

> !?   UA1ACO  UU4JGI " "  .


        2%  ,  ,  ?        N1GX   ?  :Smile:

----------


## UA4HJI

> ,      ,               .


!

 ,  , ,    ?    ,    .      ,    .         . 

      . 
     500  ,   "", "",  ""  test N1GX. 
_a-la_ . . 
       ,       .

  " "   ,                 ""   ,   ""  .
        : "  ", "   ", " ".  :  :

----------


## UN9LCW

,             . http://www.wimo.com/framesetp_e.html 

*  59 ():*

    EH-,    ,    , .

----------


## vadim_d

> 4- ,  -   ...     -50   .


    UK9FFO   -?  , -19  -50,  , Windom,   LW  :Smile: 




> 


  :Smile:

----------


## RX9KC

> " ".         .        , ,   - " ".  -  ,  -   .            .     ,     ...


      - ?       ,   .     ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vadim_d

> 


 :

  . 
        -     .   ,      1- 2   .  ,  ,    1,5   ,       1-2 .

        1.5           6-12  :Smile: . , ,    -    :Smile: .

----------


## UN9LCW

- ,   ,  ,  ,   .          1:1

----------


## UN9LCW

,  ,   . http://www.eh-antenna.net/def.htm

----------


## UN9LCW

http://www.eh-antenna.com/AM_salvador.pdf       , , .

----------


## UN9LCW

http://www.eh-antenna.com/AM_salvador.pdf      ,    http://www.com-com.ru/ehantenna.html

----------


## vadim_d

> http://www.eh-antenna.com/AM_salvador.pdf


  14%        -     .    ,   N1GX,

----------


## UN9LCW

: EH- - ?   .      .

----------


## CADET

> http://www.eh-antenna.com/AM_salvador.pdf       , , .


  . , ,   -   .  ,   ,     .  , ,        ,     ,  "-"      .  :Smile:   , -  .   .

----------


## CADET

-?

----------


## DF9VK

> ,   ,     ?


,   ,      .       -   "".       ,     . ,  ,     .     .        ?

----------

> .....       ,     ...


  '' ",     ???    ,    -  :Wink: ..73!

----------


## ES1BA

> ...  ...-  -     ,    1-2  (   4-16   !)...


     1913 , :  -32...  -20 :Razz:

----------


## Serg

> 1:1


         ,       -   . "" mostley, klm, cushcraft      ,     +2           .  :Super:

----------


## RK1AT

> ,


   ,          ,    -40       ,        6 .,           .      -    .



> ,  , ,    ?


 ,           ,           ,     .   :Wink:

----------


## RK1AT

> (   )


     ,    -  -,       .      .

----------


## vadim_d

> .  GP ,   ( !!!) - .


  ,    :Smile: .    :  GP      ,   - (  )   .  LW      ,  ?    30- -    ,        (      )    :Smile: .

----------


## DF9VK

> '' ",     ???    ,    - ..73!


  ,   ()  :  http://www.wimo.com/cgi-bin/verteile...e_d.html#11490

----------


## HAZ

> " "?


  .   -  .     "  !!!!   ...  ..." (RN6LKU).   -     ""  ,  .   : 1)  ,  2+2  5? 2)  ,  2+2  7?  ,   - .     ,   ,   .    "   ".

----------


## R0JF

> .   -  .     "  !!!!   ...  ..." (RN6LKU).   -     ""  ,  .   : 1)  ,  2+2  5? 2)  ,  2+2  7?  ,   - .     ,   ,   .    "   ".


!!!
2+2  5!     - .
   - Ш.

*  7 ():*




> ,         (   ) ,          ,        .


,     . :(
  " " .     .   - .
 ""    .  ""  " (     ),    ,     .  -  .   "   "   (  )  ""  (    ""  -  ),   .

  - ,    (     1/5 !!!).  -   . !   - ,    . 
 -   . 

   (Ψ) - ***** -     - *****. 

73!

----------


## HAZ

> 2+2  5!     - .


 ,  ""... ,  .   ""  "" -   .  ,    - .  ** : 2+2=4.   ...

----------


## ub9fan

/  RA0JF/                     .                            . ).                                                 -      -        .       . ?                   .                        .   -                       .        5    -            . ?       20                    .    .                        20  -    21  40 .          . .73 .

----------


## Serg

> 30-  6 .


 ,   .              ,     " "     :Wink:

----------


## UN7GZZ

3197       ,   .
        .
   ,   105 ,     20 .
 STAR,     1 .
     2  ,   -  345 ,  , 
 15 ,  5.2 , 
        .
   ,   2    ,     .
     .
    mfj-269 ,    ,   .
    8.5   -  72.8 .    37    115   .
       .
     1.2     72.8  165 
      ,    , 
8     2.918  ,
300/2.918    103 
   ,       -   ,
     ,  ,    , 
 ,      .
         ,   , 
   165    65 .

 -  ,     .
    ...
 .

----------


## DF9VK

> ,   2    ,     .


  ? ,      .      ,   .   ,  20          .        7  10-12   14 .         " ".
   .

----------


## DF9VK

> 


  ,     ,           .
     .  , ,  -.  :Smile: 

*  7 ():*




> ....      ....


    !  :Smile:

----------


## RX9KC

> ...  ,  . ,   .      ,           .


 ,     .           .             .    -    .   -    80-,        .

----------


## CADET

*Gena-lab*,

      .   .
  52, ,  67%. 52     ,        .  ,        ,     .        3,5    .     ,  .

*  24 ():*




> ,     .           .             .


,  .              ,  .   ,    "".     ,  ,       .
 ,  ,    ,   .    ,            .   ,   .  , , R7000 ,          .    .        .    ""   .
,     "".         .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,   ,    ,    ,    , ..     ""


      ,        "Star"

----------


## Georgij

> R7000 ,


 ,      ,     6,   5 ,        CQ WW 2012,   ,    ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PGc64tv9_s

----------


## Georgij

> . ,        WW?


 ,    . :Smile:          ,     ,      ... ::::

----------


## CADET

, .      .   IV  W3DZZ,  .

----------


## DF9VK

> 6   .


  :  http://www.wimo.com/download/SQ-Vert...unkamateur.pdf
http://www.wimo.com/download/Super Quick Vertikal.PDF

----------


## UU4JGI

> -...


!           -,           ...,   .
  -              ,    ,      -    ,            -...
, ,  .
 ,   .
             .
73!

----------


## Gena-lab

> ,  ,    .   28  RG-213-.....


  Cadet,   ?     ,   ...    -  U=1.    !, .   ....  ""     50   "--" 1,8    "   "     14 , -  1,8 ,      50 ,    6 ....    ....             .      .....    -      ,   ...   "" ,   .  ,       .





			RU9CA:
		

,  !
 ,  !  .

----------


## vadim_d

> -      "-"  "-"?


Adam N1GX  Yahoo    - (   )   Eh,    "...",    ", "  :Smile:

----------


## DF9VK

> Adam N1GX  Yahoo    - (   )   Eh,    "...",    ", "


         : "" .  ""    ""  "",  ""     ""  "" . 
    .  :Smile:

----------


## rw6hkf

> ,


     EH- ! 

           .

----------


## rw6hkf

> ,    ,    ,   ,       ...


       : " , ,    "

   20     . 

     MFJ-1620/40        " "  ""  .           ,             .

----------

> EH- ! 
> 
>            .


 ,    
   !!!    RW6HRF... ,   ...73!  :Embarassed:

----------


## CADET

> ,  -  ,          12  ,


,         .    ,       , - .     .  :Smile:

----------


## RV4LX

.       -    Cadet     -  -   .        RX3AKT-  . ,  .   Ne.  . ::::

----------


## RV4LX

-, Cadet,    ,    ,   .   ,   <>,  .    ,  .

----------


## R2F-010-KA

: -     -?   ,      +=     ""       ( ).        ()???     "-11".   11-       1 ,     ,      4   . 4-26   .    ???   ,   ...

----------


## ub9fan

="R2F-010-KA;727168"]   ???   ,   ...  .                .     -              .-                                .       .                  2            . 73

----------


## R2F-010-KA

*UA6LGO*,  *ub9fan*,   .     !    ?      ?   (  )   ?     . -  -.   - -,   -?

----------


## DF9VK

> -         ,      ,     .     -


  "  "   :  



> ,  *  ,      -   * ,


    ,     .  ,    ?

----------


## RX9KC

> ,  .              ,  .   ,    "".     ,  ,       .
>  ,  ,    ,   .    ,            .   ,   .


 ,        ,    ,    ,    .    ,   ,  (      ,       ),     ,          .   ,       ,    ?           .           . ,    (   ),    ,   ,   ,     ,   ""    .

*  13 ():*




> *UA6LGO*,  *ub9fan*,   .     !    ?      ?   (  )   ?     . -  -.   - -,   -?


      , -          .

----------


## R3DMO

.      ,   ,        ,        1,5.    2 .  FT-840,    ..  .  ,      28 .      59+20        .     12     30.                      .    Volvo     4 ,      1,5  .      QRZ.    ,    .    .             ,    28     .         .           14 .  ,  ,     .

----------


## DF9VK

> ,    (   ),    ,   ,   ,     ,   ""    .


       50 ,       ?

----------


## UU4JGI

> :


   ,        .
                 .
          0,2     .
     , ,   .
     20-     12 ,      30 ,    ,   ...

----------


## UU4JGI

> 


   UA1ACO ,      -           .
      .

----------


## RX9KC

> 50 ,       ?


          (   ).        ?

----------


## rw4hfn

\ 



> Cadet,    ,    ,


,   ... ,     .   ,      - , , . 

     ,       ,    ,           ,      (    )   . 

   .  :Sad:

----------


## UU4JGI

> 0.2     ?


  .
   . 7 http://ehant.narod.ru/w5qjr.htm
         ,    .
     ,     ,          ,     ...




> ?


    ,       ,     .
      .

----------


## DF9VK

> - -


               (UA6LGO) 
http://antennex.com/preview/archive8...5/ehuproof.pdf

----------


## RX9KC

> \ 
> 
> 
> ,   ... ,     .   ,      - , , . 
> 
>      ,       ,    ,           ,      (    )   . 
> 
>    .


      , ? ...   ... .    , ?

----------


## DF9VK

> ..., ,


  -   ... (     ,   ... ).

----------


## R0JF

> .
>    . 7 http://ehant.narod.ru/w5qjr.htm
>          ,    .
>      ,     ,          ,     ...


       -    ()        0,25 .   0,3 -   ... 

  ? 1/4  ...  :Wink:

----------


## vadim_d

> ,   ,  ?


   -  ,         .  ,    N1GX,       .




> ,   EH-     ?


 RK1AT?              30     :Smile:

----------


## CADET

> ,        ,    ,    ,    .


     "   ",       . "220"    ,        .   , ,    ,           .  ,          .




> ,          .


      ,     , -    .      -   . ? ,        ,       .   -    .  ,    ,    "".   , ,   - .
              . "  ?" -  . - "     . "   ! !        PSK,  ...""




> .           . ,    (   ),    ,   ,   ,     ,   ""    .


     ,            .      R7000          .      " ",         ?        ?
   ""   ?          50 .    ?
,   , ,    -  . -,     ,     . ,      ?   ,       . ,     , .

----------


## RX9KC

> -  ,         .  ,    N1GX,       .
> 
> 
>  RK1AT?              30


 ,   RK1AT.  RA1CF,     3044 (.305).
  QSO     .     -       -  .      ,   (  -  14)        .   -             20-.       #3044.          -?          -   .  ,    ,          ,         .        .  ,      - .        9+15 .    2400 .       -  ,    .

*  25 ():*




> ? -  .   ""...     . 
> 
> ,  ,    -   :
> () "  160  ,       16 ." 
>  ,    ,       16   (  ),       ?      ,         DXCC.   -  16  .


  .   GP 1/4  36 . ,    =1      50  . 
     160  -     - GP  16,5    . ,   ,   , ,      .   -,  ,      5 - 6  .

----------


## R0JF

> .   GP 1/4  36 . ,    =1      50  .


, . ""   " ".     36      ,   .




> 160  -     - GP  16,5    . ,   ,   , ,      .   -,  ,      5 - 6  .


        ,  .      .    160-80-30-40.     .  :Smile:

----------


## RN4CA

> ...          -   .  ,    ,          ,         .        .  ,      - .        9+15 .    2400 .....


  .   2005 ,    ,    ,  "", ( 10),       ,     (  10 )        9 ,            .    CW  PSK,      ,   ,       ,   20-  15-.   ,   PY  CW.     ,     .    :  ,        ,    ,  0.   ,    ,        .              .    :       -    .
P.S.     5      UA1ACO PSK,  ,     ,     ,       ,    ,      ,    ,    ,    ,   .      UW4HW "".
P.P.S.     160,          .  ,        ,    160  80,       -  - , ,   .            ,      .

----------


## R0JF

> P.P.S.     160,          .  ,        ,    160  80,       -  - , ,   .            ,      .


+100500

      16 ,  .  :Smile:

----------


## RX9KC

> ,  .      .    160-80-30-40.     .


       "".  ,  ,   .

----------


## RX9KC

> ,      -    ,   10%  ,     .      12   -20dBi    ,    -8dBi,  20-


      .   "",      ,   .     "".   4 .   20-.   ,       .      ,   -.     RA1CF      -   . -  ,       . ...    .

*  13 ():*




> .   2005 ,    ,    ,  "", ( 10),       ,     (  10 )        9 ,            .    CW  PSK,      ,   ,       ,   20-  15-.   ,   PY  CW.     ,     .    :  ,        ,    ,  0.   ,    ,        .              .    :       -    .
> P.S.     5      UA1ACO PSK,  ,     ,     ,       ,    ,      ,    ,    ,    ,   .      UW4HW "".
> P.P.S.     160,          .  ,        ,    160  80,       -  - , ,   .            ,      .


 , -    .   ,  -   .   -     :Wink: .    80  160 .     .        :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 3

(,      ,     :Smile:  )     .  --    "" ("")   50- .      160-  :   1:7 (1:49  )        1:10-14 (1:100-200  ).     :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RN4CA

> , -    .   ,  -   .   -    .    80  160 .     .


      .    ,        .   ,        , - .   , RA4DB, (   )      ,       .   ,  - .  :Wink: 



> ..          ,      ...


,  .... :Wink:  (. )
    ,     ,  .   .   ?     ,  ,          ,       .

----------


## vadim_d

> -


      ,     , ,   ,      :Smile: 

*  7 ():*




> EH,    ?


  , : http://eh-antenna.com/EH_theory.html 

"The EH Antenna is a unique concept that allows the design of high efficiency broad band antennas that happen to be small."

----------


## UN010T

> ,      ...


   .   .   (      )  80-.    0,5         ,  3-48   1:1000     270 .   ....   .

----------


## vadim_d

> .


      ,        .      ,     1%       ,      :Smile: .   ,  ,     ,      ,      :Smile: 




> " ",  15 .    !?     ,    .


 ,    ,

----------


## UA9OC

> ,   ,  (      ,       ),


     ,  ,  ?    ,    - ,   ,        .    - ,      !00-10-1-100-    4  -   -     -30  - ,    ,    ..???
   Zoer  ,        ,     -  ,   - - -    ,  ,  .

----------


## Zoer

[QUOTE=UA9OC, 
   Zoer  ,        ,     -  ,   - - -    ,  ,  .[/QUOTE]




> ,    ,      .     : "   !   !"[/COLOR]


   :-)
    .                  SSB    20       QSO   :

					                        80 		EH-
2012.11.05	13:34	RA6FO		59+10			 1  
2012.11.05	13:35	RA6FN		59			         1.5  

,       ,     , !  :Rolling Eyes: 
      ,      WW DX  20  231-  ,   LZ DX -199  10.
     -    ,           23-.    -     ,           - LZ  WW.
              -        ,     UU4JGI.
    ,     - -     .
 ,     ,     -             ,     30            :Super:

----------


## R3DMO

> ,              ,     100    60-70%.      .........


   ..... ,     ,           !    ..... ,      :Smile: .        .     .        ,         .

----------


## ua3rmb

> ,  100         .


  ...

----------


## UA3SN

> :-)


  ,  EH-  ?

----------


## CADET

> .
>       ,      .


     ,     .    ,   . ,  ...         -        .       .

----------


## CADET

...   .      ,    .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


       - N1GX,       :Smile: .       ,     DL7PE MicroVert -  -  .

----------


## UN010T

> .    ,       . -     .


  .    40-,   5- .   "".  5000     20-30 .   .   ,     ,        .   ,   ,  .           5   4 ,  "".        ,     .      .

----------


## UN010T

> ,  ,     ?   5000 .  20-30 .,  15000 ?  -  ?


  ,  .   ,     10 000  .   5000 ,        ,   .   ,   .    .

----------


## DF9VK

> -      ""*  -   *  .


 http://antennex.com/preview/archive8...5/ehuproof.pdf
       (6  7).

----------


## RX9KC

> ...   ...  - ""  -,  - ,    ,  "" -     " " - -, " "   (      - ,           ,   ) ,        ( Zoer    :-)))))  ) -  ...       " "   -  -   ,     .
>  ,   ""    ,    ... :-)


        -,     .  ( -  )  .         ,      ..    ,     .    .
  .       .      ,    .       -      :Wink: .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,      ,    .


       ,         -   ,  ,        ,   



> ,   "- N1GX"          ???


    RK1AT - , ,  ,     - .       .        - ,    (   )  :Smile: .      :   N1GX -       ,   ?  :Smile:      ,    -   :     ( ,  ) -  .



> -


  ,                 ,         ,    .     :Smile:

----------


## R2F-010-KA

(  ) ,   -?

----------


## UU4JGI

> ,  .


                     GP.
    .
      25        5000 ,   GP 15     .

To CADET
      -    ,      .            .       ....: "     ,     ".




> -?


.
        .
          .
73!

----------


## vadim_d

> ....: "     ,     ".


"   "  :Smile: ,     ,        




> .  25,     ?


"      "  :Smile:  ( - -  )

----------


## CADET

> "   " ,     ,


  ...  :Smile:        ,    .       "  "        ,  ,   .      :     -   .

*  26 ():*




> .    ,       . -     . , ,   -  80 .     2000 - 2500 .    9   100 . -  .
> .


" ,   ,   " () ,              ,         .    ?   ,                  30 dB.     -  .
    . ,    ,      .             .      ,         -  "". 
 .    -  (  )    , ( - )   -     . ,      -  .       .

----------


## UN010T

> ...    .    .
> UA1ACO         .
>        -,   ...
>      -,    .      ...


      ,    ,    .     .     4-     .  ,    .   ,   .     .     ,   ,    UA1ACO.       ,  ,    . :Razz:

----------


## R0JF

> ,    ,      .             .      ,         -  "".


    .         -  ???
-    .   ""               .

----------


## UN010T

> ,          30 .


 .   ,    UA1ACO.    .

*  7 ():*




> ..  ( )     ? .


  ! ,  ? -  - +++

----------


## CADET

> .         -  ???
> -    .   ""               .


,  ,  "",   .      .  ,      .      ?   ,   ,   .     . 
 .   UA1ACO  : "   ".  .
 ,    " "      -. ,     . ,    , (    )      .      ? , .
      :         ,   .  ,      .         .  -    .  :Smile:  ,   ,     "".

----------


## ra6foo

""       
    .   :
  c,       UA1ACO 
          60  
    17   ,       ,
   ,     ,      
   ,   ,   3 ,   25   
   ? 
(     )

     14      
        ?

----------


## DF9VK

> ""


,  : 1)       ?
                                             2)    ( ) ?
                                             3)   ,   ?

----------


## ra6foo

1- ,  4, 3  2      ,   0,6 .
2 -  , ?   ,    . 
3 - ?
       ,  ,   .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,   -


    ,   .     N1GX          .      ,         :         ,    -

----------


## ra6foo

> .     ,    ""  "-", "-",    ,     ,     "".


 ,     ,     ,    .
(   ...)

----------


## rw3ar

,      ?
      -    , . ""         ""...

      :
- ,       ,      ,  ,     ""  "", 
-    ,       ,    -   ,   "" ()  "",    ,   .   -   .

   ,    -      ,      ,     -.   .
   . 
     ,     ,    ,   .

    -         " ", "  ",   ... 
     ,   .   .
   .

           -
*, EH- -* 
  -  .
 -         . 

,   ,        -    -  .

----------


## Tolia

> ,   ,        -    -  .


    100%,          .

----------


## Gena-lab

> ...   ,       ,    -   ,   "" ()  "",    ,   .   -   .





> ,    -      ,      ,     -.





> ....


 ,   ,    ,    ,         "      ..."  ,  ......   -      ,   , ....       ....      -  ,      .....  ,       ,     ....    ,  ,     " ",      ,      " ,   ..."    ,       ...     -  ,       ,  - ,   - "  ,   ..." ,  ...      ....  " -"    , !!           ,   ....   ,     ,     ....   ,         .... :Sad: 
  -   ,   ,    100 ,   ,   300   " ""     ,     ....    -   , ,    ....     ....

----------


## CADET

> ,            - .     .


  .     ,  "     ,       ..."                  - . ,  ,    ,   . 
    :   ,        "".       ,  , .        "",       . , ,      ...         .

----------


## Geo

,   , -  -..........  .!




> ,                ,


, -  -        ...!

----------


## Georgij

> ,


,  ?    ?    .  .... :Smile:

----------


## ub9fan

-           .            .  -         ?   73

----------


## UN7GZZ

,      ))))))
    30   ,  ,  ... .
     ,      ....  .
  . ... 
         ...   ...
 :Sad:

----------


## UN7GZZ

.....  ))))))

----------


## CADET

.      " ".  ,     ""         ,   ,  ,          .        : ",    - ,       ".    ,      ,    -..     .      -     ,  !

 , ,       .          .  .      ,   ,   , ,        .   - .        .

,    . ,   - ,   .




> ,   "  "
>    ,    ?


      ,        . *    ,   " "*    . ,      .   ,  -     . , , , ,    ...

----------


## ra6foo

> ,      25      .





> ! ...    ,


...           .     ?
 ,   .    .   .

----------


## RX9KC

> *RX9KC
> *"    ..."
> "  -  ..."
> "     ?"
> "...   QSO  ..."
>  ,        ...      ,  ,   ,     .   ,    ,     .   ,   "  "  . ,  ,    ,   , ,    .           ,      .


  ...  ,  . :Rolling Eyes: 




> Rick Westerman DJ0IP,     ,  ,    http://ehant.qrz.ru/almost_a_test.pdf .         ,         ,      ,       .              -  "   ",    - ,  -  .


   - .      :Wink: .

----------


## RX9KC

> *RX9KC
> 
> * , ,   .     ,   . , ,       30% ,     30%,     . 
>    ? ,    30% - ,     - ,    -  ,  ?     .         ,   .


    ,               .   ""   ""    ,      (    ).    .     -    .        .      ( 80-),    .    (  ,    ... :Cool: )   .

----------


## CADET

> ""   ""    ,      (    ).


   .           .  ,     -   . ,         . .

----------


## R2F-010-KA

> ? - !


*sr-71*,           . ,         , ,   .

----------


## DF9VK

-
  , !    40  80      -
 ""

----------


## DF9VK

,   ,   ,     ,      24.    -  !      -     " ".     !     ,  .de   .

----------


## vadim_d

> -    -    .


        ,     .      " "  " ".   ,      ?.    (   )           .    ,  -  2000- ,         .     80  160     - " "       :Smile:

----------


## UN010T

> ,                  .


     DF9VK           ,          .                  .   ,           .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,  -               ,    ,


  DL7PE MicroVert -   ,     http://www.dc4fs.de/microvert.pdf ,     ,            "-".  Carolina Windom -   ,     http://www.radioworks.com/ccwcover.html .        (     :Smile:  )     :        ( ),     " "   ,      ,   ,           




> ,   .


 Yahoo  Lloyd Butler        :Smile: 




> ,


     ,   ,        .           .    "    - ,    "  :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> ,     ,        L+L .      ,    ,   (Star)
>      .


       :          L-,     ,                 : http://eh-antenna.fromru.com/meas_1.html . , -

----------


## TVI

> :          L-,     ,                 : http://eh-antenna.fromru.com/meas_1.html . , -


  !   " "---  .        !


!

*  6 ():*

-  21 ....   "  "     .
         .          ,   ""   !

!

----------


## TVI

...  :Sad: 

  -  ,        -      .   "-" !  

!

----------


## DF9VK

> : *         L-*


  - !       .     , ,   "".

----------


## RA1CF

...   ...     -  19.40    20       VE2WU-Marten -     599    ...   ...    ...      ...               ...      ...     -

----------


## Geo

> ,  ,  .


,   , ?        . ,    ....

----------


## Geo

> - ""   - ""


 -   , ! ,       ...  -     !

----------


## RA1CF

9 ....  ...         ...        -...  ,        ...,   ,  4          ...   ...       ...    7 . ,        ...

----------


## RX9KC

,   , , .    ,     ( )     .     .  !

----------


## RK6ATW

> 4  6 ,      20


 ,        !...   "  " !...  !... :Crazy:

----------


## Valery Gusarov

,             20       , -  ...     ... 
 ,       ?  ,       ,  .     .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


, "" ()  ...    ,   . :Super:

----------


## HFuser

He is erecting a 200 foot rotating tower and three 60 ft 20M monobanders plus  an 80M rotary dipole. http://lists.contesting.com/_cq-cont.../msg00259.html
      QRP-    ,     . 
 ,  ,   . - - ,   .

----------


## RK6ATW

> .    -  ...   ,


  :     , ** ,  "",  ,    ...

----------


## ra9sq

Gena-lab                  ra9sq@mail.ru

----------


## Zoer

EH-.


-     7   65   1 
-     7   65       28  9 
-        2500    (       ) 
    5   2  (!)


-       50       65 ,    2- 


-       -  -    -


-      -        


-       -        (  ), 
      ,    


-   (   -)    


-                -


-         (14    )    


-               - -  


-

----------


## CADET

> -         (14    )


  ?    +13 ?




> -


,  -  .    ,      .

.

----------


## CADET

> ,          .     ,      ,       ,  SDR


  !  :Smile:  "   "       .

PS: , .         ""    .  .   ,  " " ! 
   ?  ,     ,         .

----------


## vadim_d

> ?  ,     ,         .


  DL7PE MicroVert  :         ,   .      ,        .      ,     ,     - .

----------


## RA1CF

> ,    ,       -.     ,   -  ,      -.       ?


                                   75 4 12  7         -  5 ,       , ..      ...    -  rg58  14 ,      ,     3 ,       18   20...   3   .     ...      ,    .    -            ...  -  ... -  ... 73 !

----------


## RA1CF

!         1.2-1.5 ,          ...-     2.5   1    .

----------


## Zoer

, ,    ,     -       .
      -.

----------


## vadim_d

> -


  ?  :Smile:   ,      ,   ,    ,    .       ,      .

----------


## Zoer

> ?   ,      ,   ,    ,    .       ,      .



,     -   ,  .
          -  ,      :-)

 DF9VK: ,    -  ,         .

----------


## Georgij

> -


     ,  . :Smile:

----------


## ub9fan

.                             .-                .   LT--Star.                         . .1-                  . -                         -    11 .      -       (  ) .        .          LL                            .   -    -           -            .  -          (                )              .73

----------


## Georgij

> .


      (  )  ....  
  (     )    3421,     . :Smile: 



> -        (               )


         15-20 ,      ...! :Smile:      3  () ,   5 ?



> 


 ,  ? :Smile: 
73

----------


## ra6foo

,   " ", "  "   .
        .    ,  
,      ,   .    
   .      
     .  ,      ,
3      ,        .

----------


## DF9VK

> ?


 ,      .     ,     .        ,              (     ).         ( DL7PE ),    (    ).     ,   (   ).   "  "                  .         .        ,  , ,      (   ).    ().

----------


## DF9VK

> **    -       (  ) .


      (    ) :

----------


## RX9KC

> !         1.2-1.5 ,          ...-     2.5   1    .


 ,   ,  2,5         (  1/8 ).  ,          (     )  .    ,       2,5    ,   .      ,     ,   ,    -.    ?   . 




> , ,    ,     -       .
>       -.


 .  .     ,   ,       .

----------


## vadim_d

> ""


  -     ,   ""  ,    



> -


  -     



> ,


         ,           .  -    ,       ,   Id=(I1-I2)/2   ,  Is=(I1+I2)/2 - ,   I1=Is+Id  I2=Is-Id        



> 


,           ,          . ,   ,       :Smile: .

----------


## Zoer

> ,        ()    .


  ( 20-  )    (  80),             - -     .




> ?    +13 ?


,     (12 ).

----------


## DF9VK

> 


 100% !   ""  -   ,   .  :Wink: 

*  19 ():*




> ,     (12 ).


    "- "  "   ".  :Smile:

----------


## CADET

> ( 20-  )    (  80),             - -     .
> ,     (12 ).


.       .       .   - .

----------


## ua1nan

,  UA1ACO   . http://ehant.qrz.ru/exp_eh37.htm
    ,     ,     ,     ,   95%        .      ?       !
73.

----------


## RX9KC

> c,


       ( -  )    ? ..      -.   -    ,       .    - .

----------


## RX9KC

> ...      ,     (   ). ,    7 ,    1 ...


 RN3DHB      : - +   + ,     .      , , .    GP   ...,  :Wink: .

----------


## ra6foo

,    ,  
  - .     
      . 
  .   UR4III,     ,    ?

----------


## vadim_d

> 


            ,      .        -   .     ,             :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> -         40 - 50%   -


  Adam N1GX    :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> 1/4


   -  ,       .  DL7PE MicroVert  :Smile:

----------


## RA1CF

...               ... ,           (           )-        .  ,           ...

----------


## DF9VK

> Lloyd Butler (VK5BR),    UA1ACO


     , ,    ,    ,     UA1ACO.  ,         VK5BR  (L+L).  ,              .           .            .   ,  .    Butler     .   .

----------


## vadim_d

> Lloyd Butler (VK5BR),    UA1ACO


 http://users.tpg.com.au/users/ldbutl...rtherTests.pdf ,    11- :

I have eventually reached the conclusion that the successful performance of the EH antenna is more to do
with its unbalance causing an extension of effective antenna length down part of the feeder than due
to the controversial crossed field theory.

    ,

----------


## vadim_d

> ,  ,  .    ,     -


 -      :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

> ,      .


 ,     ????
,    ,     .

----------


## DF9VK

> ,  *   (..   )       * -  ""  .       -        1/4   (   ),    1/4 .         ( ) -    . RA3AAE.    ,      -.


 ,   .   .    ,                   .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,    -,


,    



> ,   .


    ,  ,      ,    ,   ,       :Sad: .            ,      -107 ( )      




> ?


 .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,     ????


  ,       ,      :Smile: .  ,     ,        ,       .




> ,


 :  ,

----------


## ra6foo

> ,       ,     .


.    . ,     .    - ?
    ,  ,   .  ?

   ,   -      ,
   -      (  )
   -    (      ) 
       .  ,  .
    .

----------


## ra6foo

> 


,   ,      !!!




> -  !



  !       . 
                   .

----------


## UN010T

4-  :
1.  - 
2.   - 
3.  -  
4.   - .
 :Razz:

----------


## ra6foo

> ,  ,      ,    ,   ,     .


 ,  , .
        ,     .

,  .     -    .   . 
 (  )     ,    .     .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> !       . 
>                    .


, !    ,  !



> :   (  ,    , . 2,);   (    , . 2,);     (     , . 2,).   ""        "" (. 2,)      "" (Z1   Z2, . 2,).


http://www.rfanat.ru/s3/an-c00.html

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

,      . http://www.stihi-rus.ru/1/Pasternak/18.htm 
   -    .
    ?  ,      ? .    .

----------


## 3

> 1.  - 
> 2.   - 
> 3.  -  
> 4.   - .


 , ,    :   -14 .

----------


## ra6foo

> -          , ,             ,


,  .        ,  ?

----------


## ra6foo

> , ,    :   -14 .


       , ,      , 
         -2   ,        .
              .

----------


## Geo

> , ,      , 
>          -2   ,        .
>               .


- -  ...      -,     ,          !         ,       ? ,  -  "...    (?)    ( , ?)",        ,      - ! ,           "-"   -  ...  ::bad::

----------


## CADET

> CADET 
>  -  ,            .
>   RK1AT 
>    -     ,   ,     . 
> 
>  ,  ,   ,   .      .


   ,     (  )   .         "-"       .     ,  ?

----------


## RX9KC

> .


  , !  U-    2,5   ,    - :Wink: .

----------


## RA1CF

20 - K2TQC   CW 559,     ...

----------


## RN4CA

> 20 - K2TQC   CW 559,     ...


 :Shocked:        NA    -  ,   3el yagi  100,  -    - ,   ,        ,  . ::::   , 30%  ,        .     CQ WW     VK   ,        ,           100   ,  +10,  +14 ,  3el yagi  :Wink:

----------


## ua4wi

... , ""    RZ6FE ( )
...  ?  :Smile: )
... ,   2 %   
... -        
...  ,  5 ,   W5 = 300   
...     W5C    ,       (   3D)
...     (     3D)       Z.              300     "-",     ,  ,   
...     ,             

...      :Smile: ))
...     -       ()

PS:     ,       ....

.. ,

----------


## RA1CF

- 14.015  - VP5/W5CW...      ...599/599-  -   8  QSO  .

----------


## ua4wi

... ,      (    )
...     ( )

----------


## RX9KC

> ... , ""    RZ6FE ( )
> ...  ? )
> 
> ...     ,             
> 
> ...     ))
> ...     -       ()
> 
> PS:     ,       ....
> ...


            .     .           50 (  ).     -  RZ6FE   80 ,     -.    ,  ...

*  8 ():*




> !   ,     ,    .  , ,    .   ""   "",    "",   -,  .


 ,  ,       ...    -     DX? ::::

----------


## vadim_d

> ,    RA1CF     ,         (      ).


  -12dBi   ?      100 (      ),   -9.       ,         ,    ,      -       .      - -         :Smile:

----------


## RX9KC

> -12dBi   ?      100 (      ),   -9.       ,         ,    ,      -       .      - -


     " "       .        .     ,     .     -,       .         ( 1000   )    .        .    -   .          .      :Smile: .

----------


## vadim_d

> .


  ?          -3dBi     ,          ,      ,   ,        -   .  Zoer    -    :Smile: .



> 


 ,         ,   .   ,         -          .

----------


## RN4CA

> , ,    .     ,  , -    -  (  ).   ""      .


    ,     ?       :Wink: 
           160 (80)    ""      ()   ?   ,         -    .   :Wink:

----------


## CADET

> , ,


 .       .    ! , ,   ...       . CF-  . , ,   .  :Smile:

----------


## RA1CF

,  ""-    14.020   - KS0X-op.Bob 579...    ...    ...    .

----------


## RA1CF

14.020 -KS0X-Bod -579    14.025-K9WA- Jim 559...    ...    QSB.

----------


## ra6foo

to *Vlad UR 4 III*,
,  ,     .
  ,     , 
       .
         , 
  ,    .   ?
    ?

----------


## vadim_d

> ,  , -    -  (  ).


   -          ,           .               

*  5 ():*




> ,    ,  ,  ,      .


     ,     .       ,  ,        ,   .

----------

> ,........


     ""  ?   ?       (  ?)  .
      J-(   ),    ,              .   1     .

----------


## ra6foo

?  -   .    ,    ?

----------


## ua4wi

> ua4wi 
> PS:     ,       ....
> !    ?


...,      ,        ...  ?
...   ,       
...     -            ?
...         
...       
...   ,     ,     :Smile: ))

----------


## 3

> -            ?


 .    :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> - -   .      . .. dU   0.     ?


    .                  ,

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


       ,    ?  :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

,   , pse.
  ""     ""
 ,     , 
   -     , (  ) ?

 . 

,       . 
    ,    .
,       .

----------


## RX9KC

> ,    ?


 ,       (      )   ,     - (    ,    354 .). ..  !?  :Smile:

----------


## RA1CF

14.024.44    K9WA- 569 - .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


      ...  .

----------


## DF9VK

> ..  !?


       ,  !    !  :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXH0FLhnUB8&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HZycvc_TUk&feature=plcp

----------


## Valery12

> - -   .      . .. dU   0.     ?


1.       .
2.   .      ,    - "".
3.       ,           .

:
-       ,       
(        ).

----------


## ra6foo

, ,  . 
        .
 ,  SSB  80 , 100 . 
    5 ,  54...56.
.

----------


## RX9KC

> ,           .


     ? :Shocked:  "     -!

----------

,      ,          ...  20 .    ?    ?           ))       .

----------


## DF9VK

> EH-antenn   ,       !


 !          2  .   30 .   ** ?!  -18 db !  :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

> 14.024.44    K9WA- 569 - .


  ,     500,   ,
     : ",       ?"

----------


## DF9VK

> .


          "".  ?
 "  !?"  :Shocked:

----------


## TVI

> "".  ?
> "  !?"


   ! 
 !

----------


## ra6foo

> .    ,  ""       ,   .
> , ,   .    !


,  ""   ,     .
     :
 "    ",  " ",    ?

----------


## DF9VK

> ? ** ?  .


  ""   ?    ( , ).  ? "" ?    ?    ?  ,  ,   .     -  . "   "? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RE9ve5wOTlQ&feature=plcp

----------


## DF9VK

> , * ""       ,  * .


  ,   "" ?!

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


     .      ?



> 1/10000000


        ?           ,     .

----------


## TVI

> .      ?
> 
>         ?           ,     .


   : /_   ---      ""

       (Pd).  *       850 * .              . 
,   *(  Cu)   0.6      

*  =         -   --  --"".   ....       !

   EH-antenn  ...

----------


## Valery12

> ?           ,     .


    .      :Smile: 
      .
(            )

----------


## ra6foo

> ""     .    ,     ,       -     .   -,     ,        .        ,   - * !
> *,   .   ...
>       -  ,       -             - *     .*             ..............  ............... .   . .


,      . 
 : "      ",  , ?
,     "    ",    , .
      "   "
(   )    ""   ?

*  6 ():*




> ,     . ,   ,    ,   .


C    .       .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,     . ( ).     -  ,
>    ...   -  !  -     DX- .


  ,  RA1CF.  .       ,   5%.    .



> 14.024.44    K9WA- 569 - .


        -,  K9WA,      ?
   :



> ,     500,   ,
>      : ",       ?"


   ,  28  , ,  ....

----------


## Valery12

> !


  :Smile: 
      ,  ,   " ".




> !     .


      -18dB.

 , -     .  ,   ,    ,     :Smile: 
         ?
(      )

----------


## DF9VK

> ,    ()       -      .


1)        ()   ,    ""?
2)      .      ""?
          ?   ?

----------


## DF9VK

> ,


 ,     ,   ,   ?          ?      ,  ""    .  :Super:

----------


## ra6foo

> ,   ,          ,     .


 .              .
        . (  ,
   5   )

----------


## RX9KC

> .   ,   ,    ?       !


    .  ,  -       .        ,   =1     .

----------


## Valery12

> ,  -


    .

      ,          .
, *    .
*(    )

----------


## DF9VK

> -


       . :Smile: 




> ?


       .

----------


## Valery12

> ?


   ,    .

     .   ,          :Smile:  
    ,     -    .
    -    :Smile:

----------


## DF9VK

> 


    - .  :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

> ,       (,    ,     ), !


 . 
 ,   ,     
 .   ,    .

     vadim_d ,   MMANA  
 ,      ,
        .

----------


## vadim_d

> C    .


 ::  UR0GT ,      ,   -    -   :Smile: .



> ?
> (      )


       ,   ,   ,    Chu,          (   ),       :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

> UR0GT ,      ,   -    -  .


 -    ,       .
  .    .

----------


## Alex 1

> 


      "  " ,       ,   ,     !       ,       ,    ,  .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,      ,    ,      GPS.   ,


 !      ,    .



> :  (    )     ,


   .               .



> "   "
> (   )    ""   ?


  . Rpt pse.




> ?


     ?

----------


## Valery12

> ,       ,


,         :Smile: 
  .....
   - "" ?

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


"      ,    ;  ,         ."



> ,        
>   .....
>    - "" ?


   -          ,          ,         " ".       -    ?




> .


        ,    ?   ,       :Smile:

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,    ?   ,


   . ,     *ra6foo,*    ,       .       , , ""  . =0.    ,     .         ,    .      .       ?

----------


## 3

> !


  -   ?     ,     ,    ,    ,    .

----------


## Valery12

> -   ?


  -,         .
     ,    -.
  -  .




> .    -20dBi    N1GX


,        :Smile: 
       .

----------


## Valery12

> **


  ,    " "  :Smile: 
      ,        -    .
..,        .

----------


## Valery12

> ,    ?


    .
 :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

? :Crazy:

----------


## vadim_d

> - ""


   ,     :Smile: 



> .,


 -    ,       ,       .          (    ),   ,     ,  .

----------


## ra6foo

> 3 ()    3644  -  ""   " "?


  ""       .... ( , , 
   220 ,    . .) , """  , 1 ,   " " """ ?
  ""       "" ?
 ,  ,      ?
   ,    . ,  .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,    :Smile: .  -    ,

----------


## CADET

-,  ""  80 .  ,    ,   ,     . ,    ,     .      .    " ",   " ",   ,   ?  ,  ""       -   . ,   .   , ,  ...
  " ",   ,     ,     " ". , ,        .      ,       -  .  :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> -


   -   :Smile: 
        -,     "" ?            ....
 ..




> ,   ,


     .
      .

----------


## UA9OC

> ,    ,     .


, .        ,     , 



> ,


, ....      "  "   :Wink: ...

----------


## CADET

*UA9OC
*
  ,        .    ,    ,    .         ""      .

----------


## CADET

> , .
>    (**)     ()  
>             .


,   ,   . ,  ,    ,    -    .



> .


,  - ?       ?

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> ,   ,   . ,  ,    ,    -    .


     .
 :

*        : , ,  ,   .

*
..               .

----------


## rw3ar

> ,       - .


   -   .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1323&page=266  #2658 
,     - -""   ,     . :(

      .    ,        .
   :
-           50 ;
-     ,  ,   ;
-      .
  " "  ,    "" -      50 ,    . ..         ,    (.. "")  ,     .   -    -  ,  ,      .

   1-2-3-4-5-6 ,   6  8 .    80   "" FT-857 (    ).

 .   . , ,    220   :Wink:

----------


## HAZ

> ,    .


 ,     ,      /  ().  ,        "" ,    -    ,      .

----------


## Valery12

> ,     ,      /  ().


        "" -.
    ,       .

   "" -       ,     .       ,    :Smile: 
         .




> " ", ,  .


  ,     - **  :Smile:

----------


## rw3ar

> 80-     ,   ?


       (#3692) -   ?   :Wink: 
  - 3644 ,   (RG-8x) 3 () ,      / .

    ( - "    )    .        -""" -     ,    -   , .

----------

WPI

----------

